#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Доказательства "прошлых жизней"

## Ильят

Эти доказательства (с моими дополнениями и упрощениями), по утверждению геше Джампы Тинлея, излагаются в первой главе Праманаварттики.

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной (nyer len gyi rgyu, upadanakarana) является существующее, так как его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее, и несуществующее не является его субстанциональной причиной.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом (нет второго и\или третьего свойств правильного аргумента), то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как если субстанциональной причиной чего бы то ни было является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее, и несуществующее не является его (чего бы то ни было) субстанциональной причиной, то это положение охватывается тем, что его (чего бы то ни было) субстанциональной причиной является существующее.

Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее) обоснован, так как он (первый момент ума этой жизни) является несуществованием самости индивида.

Второй аргумент (несуществующее не является его субстанциональной причиной) обоснован, так как несуществующее не является причиной, приходим к этому, так как является несуществующим.

Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является существующее).

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: постоянное или непостоянное, так как его субстанциональной причиной является существующее. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (так как согласился, то нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является существующим, оно охватывается тем, что является одним из двух: постоянным или непостоянным.

Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является одно из двух: постоянное или непостоянное).

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является непостоянное, так как его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: постоянное или непостоянное, и постоянное не является его субстанциональной причиной.

Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: постоянное или непостоянное) уже обоснован.

Второй аргумент (постоянное не является его субстанциональной причиной) обоснован, так как постоянное не является причиной, приходим к этому, так как его (постоянного) плод не существует.

Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является непостоянное).

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является одно из трех: материальное (gzugs, bem po), психическое (shes pa) или випраюкта-санскара (ldan min 'du byed), так как его субстанциональной причиной является непостоянное. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (так как согласился, то нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто является непостоянным, оно охватывается тем, что является одним из трех: материальным, психическим или випраюкта-санскарой.

Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является одно из трех: материальное, психическое или випраюкта-санскара).

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является психическое, так как его субстанциональной причиной является одно из трех: материальное, психическое или випраюкта-санскара, и два: материальное и випраюкта-санскара не являются его субстанциональной причиной. Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из трех: материальное, психическое или випраюкта-санскара) должен приниматься оппонентом (так как согласился, то нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Второй аргумент (два: материальное и випраюкта-санскара не являются его субстанциональной причиной) обоснован, так как материальное не является его субстанциональной причиной и випраюкта-санскара тоже не является его субстанциональной причиной.

Если, по-вашему, первый аргумент не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; материальное не является его субстанциональной причиной, так как не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как то, что порождает главным образом нечто как субстанцию (субстанцию чего-то) в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, является признаком субстанциональной причины этого нечто, приходим к этому, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" Нгаванг Таши сказано: "признак субстанциональной причины действительного (dngos po'I nyer len) существует, так как им является то, что порождает главным образом субстанцию действительного в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока (dngos po'I rang gi rdzas rgyun du rdzas su gtso bor skyed byed).

Если, по-вашему, аргумент (материальное не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока) не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:

1 вариант:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; материальное не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, так как не является субстанциональным потоком ясности и осознавания (gsal zhing rig pa), приходим к этому, так как не является ясностью и осознаванием, приходим к этому, так как не является психическим.

2 вариант:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; материальное не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, так как является имеющим место в качестве частиц (rdul du grub pa).

Если, по-вашему, аргумент (материальное является имеющим место в качестве частиц) не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:
Материальное является имеющим место в качестве частиц, так как имеющее место в качестве частиц является признаком материального, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" Нгаванг Таши сказано: "признак материального (bem po) существует, так как им является наличие в качестве частиц (rdul du grub pa). Два: материальное и чувственное тождественны по смыслу".

Если, по-вашему, в вышестоящем силлогизме аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Первый момент ума этой жизни является состоящим из соединенных восьми частиц-субстанций: четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - цветоформы, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, которые тоже состоят из четырех субстанций, так как материальное, имеющее место в качестве частиц, является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как
если нечто, имеющее место в качестве частиц, является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, оно охватывается тем, что первый момент ума этой жизни является состоящим из соединенных восьми частиц-субстанций: четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - цветоформы, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, которые тоже состоят из четырех субстанций,

приходим к этому, так как если нечто, имеющее место в качестве частиц, состоящим из соединенных восьми частиц-субстанций: четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - цветоформы, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, которые тоже состоят из четырех субстанций, является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, оно охватывается тем, что первый момент ума этой жизни является состоящим из соединенных восьми частиц-субстанций: четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - цветоформы, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, которые тоже состоят из четырех субстанций.

Оппонент: согласен (что первый момент ума этой жизни является состоящим из соединенных восьми частиц-субстанций).

Первый момент ума этой жизни является одним из двух: внутренним чувственным или внешним чувственным, так как является состоящим из соединенных восьми частиц-субстанций: четырех субстанций (махабхути) - земля, вода, огонь, воздух, и четырех частиц - цветоформы, запаха, вкуса и осязаемого, так как в "Ожерелье знатоков, исполняющее все чаянья счастливцев" Нгаванг Таши сказано: "если подразделять чувственное, то существует два [его вида], так как существует два: внешнее чувственное и внутреннее чувственное". 

Оппонент: согласен (что первый момент ума этой жизни является одним из двух: внутренним чувственным или внешним чувственным).

1. Первый момент ума этой жизни является одним из десяти обладающих препятствующим чувственным, так как является одним из двух: внутренним чувственным или внешним чувственным. 
Согласие невозможно, так как не является препятствующим (восприятию органами чувств).

2. Первый момент ума этой жизни является одним из пяти: цветоформой, звуком, запахом, вкусом, осязаемым или одним из пяти: органом глаза, органом уха, органом носа, органом языка, органом тела, так как является одним из двух: внутренним чувственным или внешним чувственным. 
Согласие невозможно, так как не является ни одним из перечисленного.

3 вариант:

Первый момент ума этой жизни; материальное (например, материя мозга обладателя первого момента ума этой жизни) не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, так как не является тем, чей субстанциональный поток становится первым моментом ума этой жизни.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как если нечто не является тем, чей субстанциональный поток становится первым моментом ума этой жизни, оно охватывается тем, что не является порождающим главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент (материальное (например, материя мозга обладателя первого момента ума этой жизни) не является тем, чей субстанциональный поток становится первым моментом ума этой жизни) не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:
Материальное (например, материя мозга обладателя первого момента ума этой жизни) является уничтоженным во время наличия первого момента ума этой жизни, так как является тем, чей субстанциональный поток становится первым моментом ума этой жизни. Согласие невозможно, так как придем к тому, что первый момент ума этой жизни будет невозможен при одновременном несуществовании материи мозга обладателя первого момента ума этой жизни.

Если, по-вашему, второй аргумент в вышестоящем силлогизме (випраюкта-санскара не является субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни) не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; випраюкта-санскара не является его субстанциональной причиной, так как не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:

Первый момент ума этой жизни; випраюкта-санскара не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, так как не является субстанциональным потоком ясности и осознавания, приходим к этому, так как не является ясностью и осознаванием, приходим к этому, так как не является психическим.

Оппонент: согласен в вышестоящем силлогизме (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является психическое).

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: свое психическое (предыдущий момент ума этого же индивида) или чужое психическое (например, потоки умов его родителей), так как его субстанциональной причиной является психическое. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как нечто является психическое, оно охватывается тем, что является одним из двух: своим психическим или чужим психическим.

Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является одно из двух: свое психическое или чужое психическое).

Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является свое психическое (предыдущий момент ума этого же индивида), так как его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: свое психическое или чужое психическое и чужое психическое не является его субстанциональной причиной. Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: свое психическое или чужое психическое) должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, второй аргумент (чужое психическое не является его субстанциональной причиной) не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; чужое психическое (например, потоки умов его родителей) не является его субстанциональной причиной, так как поток ума его матери не является его субстанциональной причиной и поток ума его отца тоже не является его субстанциональной причиной.

Если, по-вашему, первый аргумент (поток ума его матери не является его субстанциональной причиной) не обоснован, то приходим к тому, что:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; поток ума его матери не является его субстанциональной причиной, так как не является тем, что порождает главным образом его (первого момента ума этой жизни) (как) субстанцию в качестве собственного субстанционального потока, приходим к этому, так как не является тем, что становится первым моментом ума этой жизни, приходим к этому, так как не является уничтоженным во время наличия первого момента ума этой жизни.

Второй аргумент в вышестоящем силлогизме (поток ума его отца тоже не является его субстанциональной причиной) обосновывается аналогично.

Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является свое психическое (предыдущий момент ума этого же индивида)).

Диспут закончен.

----------

Aion (14.02.2013), Lungrig (14.02.2013), Германн (14.02.2013), Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

Уважаемый Ильят, можете раскрыть смысл следующего утверждения:



> Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее) обоснован, *так как он (первый момент ума этой жизни) является несуществованием самости индивида.*

----------

Aion (14.02.2013), Иван Денисов (15.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Оппонент: согласен (что субстанциональной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является свое психическое (предыдущий момент ума этого же индивида)).
> 
> Диспут закончен.


Вероятно, это такой средневековый антифизикализм.

----------


## Greedy

Сокращённая версия обоснования прошлых жизней для более простых умов.

*Вводные определения*

*Поток* — причинная преемственность в течение времени. Характеризуется изменением состояния без порождения множественности сущностей.

_Примеры_

Машина, передвигающаяся по дороге. В один момент времени она находилась на одном участке дороги. В последующий момент времени она отсутствует в на том участке дороги, но находится на другом участке дороги.

Поток воды в реке не может служить примером причинной преемственности. Он может разделяться и снова соединяться. Но разделяется и сливается не единый поток воды, а группы молекул воды, в отношении каждой из которых не нарушается закон причинной преемственности её состояния. Т.е. не наблюдается появления из одного двух, или из двух одного.

*Момент ума* — момент ясности и осознавания, восприятия, познания.

*Субстанциальная причина* — сущность, пребывающая в потоке.

_Примеры_

Машина на дороге. Молекула воды в реке.

*Утверждение*

Субстанциальной причиной первого момента ума этой жизни является моё психическое.

*Обоснование* (простенькое и сделанное в обратном порядке, чем в посте ТС)

Психическое может быть либо моим, либо чужим.

Чужим является то, что наблюдается за рамками причинной преемственности текущего момента сознания. Другими словами, любое другое психическое, существующее одновременно с моим текущим моментом сознания, является чужим. Таким образом психическое родителей или кого-либо другого, которое продолжает существовать одновременно с моим первым моментом ума этой жизни, не является субстанциальной причиной для него.
Таким образом, предшествующее первому моменту ума в этой жизни может быть только моим.

Является ли оно психическим, либо оно материальное или какое-либо ещё?

Так как моменты ума рассматриваются в рамках причинной преемственности, то субстанциальная причина первого момента ума должна быть ясностью и осознаванием, что определяет его как психическое.

Можно рассмотреть, почему оно не может являться материальным.

Материя, такая как мозг, не может являться субстанциальной причиной первого момента ума, так как сосуществует с ним, тогда как согласно причинной преемственности должна была бы отсутствовать в момент возникновения того, что называется первый момент ума этой жизни.
По этой же причине в качестве субстанциальной причины не могут выступать органы восприятия и их объекты, а также любая другая материя, так как по определению она не выполняет функцию восприятия — ясности и осознавания.

Рассматривая природу этой субстанциальной причины первого момента ума этой жизни, можно прийти к выводу, что оно непостоянно и обладает признаком существования. Что приводит к тому, что субстанция ума не может являться "атманом" — неизменным, постоянным.


С физикалистами и прочими материалистами можно вступить в диалог, если они смогут представить утверждение, в котором психическое не отрицается вовсе, либо они сумеют избежать постулирования возникновения новой фундаментальной способности из того, что этой способностью не обладало.
Т.е. редукция сложной системы к атомам должна выявить "атом психического".

----------

Aion (14.02.2013), Lungrig (14.02.2013), SlavaR (14.02.2013), Германн (14.02.2013), Ильят (14.02.2013), Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Ильят

Greedy

Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее) обоснован, так как он (первый момент ума этой жизни) является несуществованием самости индивида.

Любая дхарма является несуществованием самости индивида, т.е. отсутствием атмана, т.е. лишена атмана, а поскольку "дхарма дхармин абхеда" (носитель признака не отличен от признака, т.е. дхарма тождественна своему признаку), то говорится, что любая дхарма (в т.ч. момент ума) является отсутствием атмана. Поэтому оппонент не может сказать, что аргумент не обоснован. А если всё-таки скажет, то последует опровержение атмана.
Всё то, что обладает признаком отсутствия атмана, подразделяется на существующее и не существующее, которые охватывают собой всё, т.к. являются "несовместимыми во взаимном отвержении".

----------


## Сергей Хос

Чужое психическое - не обязательно родителей. Это может быть психическое Брахмы или Самантабхадры, например.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сокращённая версия обоснования прошлых жизней для более простых умов.
> 
> С физикалистами и прочими материалистами можно вступить в диалог, если они смогут представить утверждение, в котором психическое не отрицается вовсе, либо они сумеют избежать постулирования возникновения новой фундаментальной способности из того, что этой способностью не обладало.
> Т.е. редукция сложной системы к атомам должна выявить "атом психического".


Это - никуда не годится, дорогой Гриди. Если Вы спорите с возможностью образования одного из многих и многих их одного, то все эти аргументы выглядят очень натянуто. 

Поясните, пожалуйста, еще раз, почему разделение и слияние потоков сознания невозможно. Вы что, видите эти "неделимые молекулы"? По мне, так Вы видите только потоки. А они _сливаются и разделяются_, что бы там кто ни говорил  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

Опять же, никто не говорит, что прошлых жизней не было, или будущих - не будет. Вопрос в другом: "Какие-такие прошлые жизни я могу считать _своими_, и какие-такие будущие жизни будут _моими_?"

По мне, так нет никакой _конкретной индивидуальной единственной_ прошлой жизни, которую я могу считать _своей_... 

Возражайте  :Smilie: .

----------


## Aion

> По мне, так нет никакой _конкретной индивидуальной единственной_ прошлой жизни, которую я могу считать _своей_... 
> 
> Возражайте .


А настоящую жизнь на каком основании считаете своей?  :Cool:

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А настоящую свою жизнь на каком основании считаете своей?


В том-то и дело, что я ее _неправильно_ считаю своей! Я это уже здесь подробно описывал. Коротко, "я" сегодня, "я" вчера и "я" завтра - это разные "я", связанные _тесной причинно-следственной связью_. "Я" сегодня распадается на кучу "я" в каждый квант времени. Тоже имеется довольно жесткая причинно-следственная связь между квантами. Поэтому, строго говоря, того, что мы понимаем под _постоянным_ "я", не существует. Это - лишь иллюзия постоянства скандх (или других координат описания личности). Когда нет этой иллюзии, вопрос о будущих жизнях вообще не встает, как и о прошлых  :Smilie: .

----------

Yoshka (19.02.2013)

----------


## Aion

> В том-то и дело, что я ее _неправильно_ считаю своей!


Какое (какие) именно из Ваших "я"?  :EEK!:

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Какое (какие) именно из Ваших "я"?


Оно (они) не успело (не успели) ответить  :Frown: , скончалось (скончались)  :Cry:

----------


## Aion

> Оно (они) не успело (не успели) ответить , скончалось (скончались)


Так мы с "тесной причинно-следственной связью" сейчас разговариваем по-Вашему?

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Так мы с "тесной причинно-следственной связью" сейчас разговариваем по-Вашему?


Я не знаю, с кем Вы сейчас разговариваете...

Неужели Вы знаете?  :Smilie: 

Если так, то мне у Вас есть чему научиться  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> Чужое психическое - не обязательно родителей. Это может быть психическое Брахмы или Самантабхадры, например.


Это психическое существует совместно с моим психическим?
Тогда моё психическое принадлежит иному потоку причинной преемственности, чем актуальное психическое Брахмы или Самантабхадры.

----------


## Aion

> Я не знаю, с кем Вы сейчас разговариваете...


Увы. Скончавшееся может знать только то, что знало при жизни. Но Вы помедитируйте над вопросом, может, ещё не всё потеряно?





> Неужели Вы знаете?


Догадываюсь, что разговариваю сам с собой...

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Увы. Скончавшееся может знать только то, что знало при жизни. Но Вы помедитируйте над вопросом, может, ещё не всё потеряно?


Для Вас  :Smilie: ? Конечно, ничего не потеряно!

----------


## Aion

> Для Вас ?


Для нас.

----------

Дмитрий С (14.02.2013), Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Для нас.


Жму руку! :Kiss:

----------


## Greedy

> Это - никуда не годится, дорогой Гриди. Если Вы спорите с возможностью образования одного из многих и многих их одного, то все эти аргументы выглядят очень натянуто. 
> 
> Поясните, пожалуйста, еще раз, почему разделение и слияние потоков сознания невозможно. Вы что, видите эти "неделимые молекулы"? По мне, так Вы видите только потоки. А они _сливаются и разделяются_, что бы там кто ни говорил .


Реальность не рассматривается с позиции бытия неких молекул.
Реальность рассматривается через принцип причинной преемственности. Кратко его можно озвучить, как постоянное изменение дхармы (качества, характеристики). И одна дхарма не может породить в этом процессе постоянного преобразования из момента в момент две дхармы. Как две дхармы не могут слиться в одну дхарму.

Поэтому пример с рекой не проходит. Мы можем рассматривать либо единый объект - поток воды, - который может проявлять себя в самых разных состояниях и конфигурациях, но всегда останется единственным объектом. Либо рассматривать составляющие части этого единого объекта и отслеживать причинную преемственность каждого внутреннего объекта.

Тоже самое и с осознаванием. Выделив в каком-то объекте осознавание, причинная преемственность не позволит этой "дхарме" делиться на два осознавания, или сливаться из нескольких осознаваний в одно.
И если в каком-то одном теле два осознавания, то мы констатируем, что в этом теле из два, они не зависят друг от друга, но их потоки преемственности в данный момент обладают общими дхармами.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это психическое существует совместно с моим психическим?
> Тогда моё психическое принадлежит иному потоку причинной преемственности, чем актуальное психическое Брахмы или Самантабхадры.


ни слова не понял, если чесно

----------


## Aion

Ты чувствуешь страдание прошлых жизней,
Своих, чужих и будущих? Так чувствуй! 
Вот в чём вопрос: ты ближний или лишний 
В кругу нечеловеческих присутствий? 

Эй, Человек! Нас мало во Вселенной. 
Молчи об этом на своей планете,
Распятый отчуждением поколений
В пустыне световых тысячелетий.

Ты знаешь, мы с тобой, мы в настоящем.
И прошлое, и будущее пусто.
Молчи о том, что мы от счастья плачем
В кругу сверхчеловеческих присутствий...

----------

Дмитрий С (14.02.2013), Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> ни слова не понял, если чесно


Вы сказали, что чужое психическое может быть Брахмы или Самантабхадры.
Главного принципа это не меняет.

Принцип такой: наблюдается ли одновременно и осознавание Брахмы (Самандабхадры) и ваше осознавание. Если да, то это разные осознавания. И по закону причинной преемственности, всегда были и будут разными.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Реальность не рассматривается с позиции бытия неких молекул.
> Реальность рассматривается через принцип причинной преемственности. Кратко его можно озвучить, как постоянное изменение дхармы (качества, характеристики). И одна дхарма не может породить в этом процессе постоянного преобразования из момента в момент две дхармы. Как две дхармы не могут слиться в одну дхарму.
> 
> Поэтому пример с рекой не проходит. Мы можем рассматривать либо единый объект - поток воды, - который может проявлять себя в самых разных состояниях и конфигурациях, но всегда останется единственным объектом. Либо рассматривать составляющие части этого единого объекта и отслеживать причинную преемственность каждого внутреннего объекта.
> 
> Тоже самое и с осознаванием. Выделив в каком-то объекте осознавание, причинная преемственность не позволит этой "дхарме" делиться на два осознавания, или сливаться из нескольких осознаваний в одно.
> И если в каком-то одном теле два осознавания, то мы констатируем, что в этом теле из два, они не зависят друг от друга, но их потоки преемственности в данный момент обладают общими дхармами.


Так, щас, по порядку. То, что я никак принять не могу в первую очередь. С какого перепою сознание определяет личность? А тело что, сбоку стоит? Если говорить с позиций Патичча-самуппады, которую я признаю безоговорочно, то все определяют формирователи на основе неведения. Где тут что-то личное? Где я? Даже если фантазировать насчет арупалоки, то и там формирователи присутствуют. Они абсолютно безличны. На каком основании Вы их собираетесь объединить в Гриди или Дмитрий?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Принцип такой: наблюдается ли одновременно и осознавание Брахмы (Самандабхадры) и ваше осознавание.


Может да, а может нет. Как это узнать?

----------


## Greedy

> Так, щас, по порядку. То, что я никак принять не могу в первую очередь. С какого перепою сознание определяет личность? А тело что, сбоку стоит? Если говорить с позиций Патичча-самуппады, которую я признаю безоговорочно, то все определяют формирователи на основе неведения. Где тут что-то личное? Где я? Даже если фантазировать насчет арупалоки, то и там формирователи присутствуют. Они абсолютно безличны. На каком основании Вы их собираетесь объединить в Гриди или Дмитрий?


Когда в нашем уме возникает видение условной (паратантра) красной машины, то в будущем мы эту машину жёлтой не увидим, если в её потоке событий не было перекрашивания.
Т.е. признаки не возникают случайно (в паратантре), а наследуются из момента в момент. И каждый признак имеет свою историю, не смешиваясь с другими и не расщепляясь на множество подобных.

И это происходит со всеми признаками. В том числе и с сознанием. Являясь объектом паратантры, оно не смешивается и не расщепляется, оставаясь независимым признаком с присущим ему потоком постоянной причинно-следственной трансформации бытия.

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013), Сергей Хос (14.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Может да, а может нет. Как это узнать?


Как Вы сами для себя определите Брахму или Самантабхадру.
Если они для Вас сосуществуют вместе с Вами и обладают осознаванием, то Ваше осознавание и их осознавание - это разные осознавания.
Если определите как-то иначе, то будет иначе.

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013), Сергей Хос (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Когда в нашем уме возникает видение условной (паратантра) красной машины, то в будущем мы эту машину жёлтой не увидим, если в её потоке событий не было перекрашивания.
> Т.е. признаки не возникают случайно (в паратантре), а наследуются из момента в момент. И каждый признак имеет свою историю, не смешиваясь с другими и не расщепляясь на множество подобных.
> 
> И это происходит со всеми признаками. В том числе и с сознанием. Являясь объектом паратантры, оно не смешивается и не расщепляется, оставаясь независимым признаком с присущим ему потоком постоянной причинно-следственной трансформации бытия.


Дорогой Гриди, в будущем (не дай Будда) мы можем стать дальтониками, и эта машина будет уже не той по цвету. Но даже без привлечения дальтонизма, кто сказал, что Вы ее увидите именно (субъективно) красной? Какой цвет, мы можем определить, лишь задавая испытуемым вопросы по сравнению двух одинаковых (для экспериментатора) цветов. И экспериментатор может лишь сказать, что испытуемые одинаково ответили на вопросы, а вовсе не идентифицировать "субъективный цвет".

Но это все частности. Главное другое. Сознание (а также форма, чувство, восприятие, умственные конструкции) _не является чем-то неделимым_, несоставным. Как же Вы можете утверждать, что оно "не расщепляется"? Да оно, может быть , как и тело, разбивается на мелкие кусочки  :Wink: .

----------


## Нико

> ? Да оно, может быть , как и тело, разбивается на мелкие кусочки


Это сильно сказано. )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Это сильно сказано. )


Ну, я ж - не тибетский буддист, мне можно такое сказать без сгорания в адаХ  :Smilie: 

Хорошо, что меня Ондрий не слышит, а то бы отправил учить матчасть  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

Нет, на самом деле всё, действительно, расщепляется на мелкие кусочки, а те мелкие кусочки -- на ещё более мелкие. И т.д. Ады тут не при чём.

----------

Дмитрий С (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нет, на самом деле всё, действительно, расщепляется на мелкие кусочки, а те мелкие кусочки -- на ещё более мелкие. И т.д. Ады тут не при чём.


Слава Будде! А то я уж тут не знаю, где Тхеравада, где Махаяна?? Где сознание можно укокошить, где низзя под страхом смерти  :Frown: . Вы все меня так ужасно запутали...

----------

Кайто Накамура (15.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Слава Будде! А то я уж тут не знаю, где Тхеравада, где Махаяна?? Где сознание можно укокошить, где низзя под страхом смерти . Вы все меня так ужасно запутали...


Расслабьтесь.

----------

Дмитрий С (15.02.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

> Машина, передвигающаяся по дороге. В один момент времени она находилась на одном участке дороги. В последующий момент времени она отсутствует в на том участке дороги, но находится на другом участке дороги.


А что является субстанциональной причиной этой машины до момента схождения ее с конвейера? Ее собрали на конвейере из 1000 разных частей 100 человек. В момент схождения с конвейера она присутствует в одном месте, до этого момента она ни в каком месте не присутствует.

----------

Дмитрий С (15.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Дорогой Гриди, в будущем (не дай Будда) мы можем стать дальтониками, и эта машина будет уже не той по цвету. Но даже без привлечения дальтонизма, кто сказал, что Вы ее увидите именно (субъективно) красной? Какой цвет, мы можем определить, лишь задавая испытуемым вопросы по сравнению двух одинаковых (для экспериментатора) цветов. И экспериментатор может лишь сказать, что испытуемые одинаково ответили на вопросы, а вовсе не идентифицировать "субъективный цвет".


Не соединённое с умом развивается не зависимо от ума по соответствующим законам. И цвет машины будет меняться соответствующим образом, воспринимаете ли Вы его изменения или нет.

Соединённое с умом развивается по законам действия, совершаемого умом.
Поэтому, с одной стороны есть машина объективного цвета. А с другой стороны есть восприятие цвета конкретным умом.

Точно такая же история, как одна и та же вода по-разному воспринимается разными существами из разных лок.




> Но это все частности. Главное другое. Сознание (а также форма, чувство, восприятие, умственные конструкции) _не является чем-то неделимым_, несоставным. Как же Вы можете утверждать, что оно "не расщепляется"? Да оно, может быть , как и тело, разбивается на мелкие кусочки .


Вы можете расщепить дхарму на две дхармы?
Дхармы проявляются как составные объекты и доступны в восприятии как составные объекты. Эти составные объекты Вы можете разложить на части, вплоть до дхарм - признаков.
Но если Вы можете поделить дхармы, то поделите круглое, разбейте его на части. Что представляют собой части круглого?
Или Вам для этого к круглому надо добавить дхарму длительности, чтобы распилить его на некруглые кусочки?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *Вводные определения*
> 
> *Поток* — причинная преемственность в течение времени. Характеризуется изменением состояния без порождения множественности сущностей.
> 
> _Примеры_
> 
> Машина, передвигающаяся по дороге. В один момент времени она находилась на одном участке дороги. В последующий момент времени она отсутствует в на том участке дороги, но находится на другом участке дороги.
> 
> Поток воды в реке не может служить примером причинной преемственности. Он может разделяться и снова соединяться. Но разделяется и сливается не единый поток воды, а группы молекул воды, в отношении каждой из которых не нарушается закон причинной преемственности её состояния. Т.е. не наблюдается появления из одного двух, или из двух одного.
> ...


 Упаданахету у Вас, выходит,--сущность, пребывающая в причинной преемственности. По другому варианту она же--сущность, меняющая состояние. Мда-с.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Не соединённое с умом развивается не зависимо от ума по соответствующим законам. И цвет машины будет меняться соответствующим образом, воспринимаете ли Вы его изменения или нет.
> 
> Соединённое с умом развивается по законам действия, совершаемого умом.
> Поэтому, с одной стороны есть машина объективного цвета. А с другой стороны есть восприятие цвета конкретным умом.
> 
> Точно такая же история, как одна и та же вода по-разному воспринимается разными существами из разных лок.
> 
> 
> Вы можете расщепить дхарму на две дхармы?
> ...


Дорогой Гриди, воспринимайте меня, как неграмотную старушку, обладающую здравым смыслом и знакомую с основами буддизма. Она (старушка) не знает, что такое дхармы и можно ли их пилить  :Smilie: . И вот Вы старушке задаете вопрос: "Что такое круглый?" И старушка Вам ответит, что не знает  :Frown: . Она знает круглый шар, круглую клумбу, круглое яблока и т. д. Таким образом, круглый - это лишь характеристика класса объектов. Даже можно сказать, что это - название класса (круглых) объектов. Поэтому ничего такого "круглого" (с точки зрения старушки) нет. Вы просто объединили кучу вещей и назвали это "круглым". 

Поэтому я бы не сказал, что мы можем "разложить" объекты на "свойства". Сумма свойств не равняется объекту. Сумма свойств - лишь некоторая его аппроксимация... Сам же объект можно характеризовать с помощью разных систем координат (разбиений множества объектов на классы) и дробить как угодно мелко  :Wink: . Почему я должен обязательно использовать систему координат "круглый", "квадратный" и т. д. Я могу рассмотреть другие свойства, типа "тяжелый", "радиоактивный" и т.д .  :Smilie: .

Поэтому я могу расщепить что-угодно как-угодно.

----------


## Greedy

> А что является субстанциональной причиной этой машины до момента схождения ее с конвейера? Ее собрали на конвейере из 1000 разных частей 100 человек. В момент схождения с конвейера она присутствует в одном месте, до этого момента она ни в каком месте не присутствует.


Совершая такой анализ, мы приходим к тому, что объект, сам по себе, не представляет собой что-либо большее, чем обозначение, наложенное на совокупность характеристик.
Но именно обозначение подчиняется закону обусловленности. Именно машина как обозначение рождается на конвейере, стареет и разрушается.

Таким образом субстанциальной причиной машины является концептуальная (обозначающая) активность ума.
Если мы хотим понять субстанциальную причину концептуального ума, то следует выйти за пределы концептуального ума, то есть в то состояние, когда он не наблюдается.

Т.е. суть в том, чтобы точно определить, к чему применяется закон обусловленности.
Закон кармы применяется к концептуальному уму, который существует как поток, как причинная преемственность моментов концептуального ума.
А понимание природы необходимо лишь для отцепления от этой обусловленности.

На примере машины.
Имея привязанность к машине и не понимая её природы как обозначения ума, можно рассматривать её как совокупность частей. Тогда для нас закон причинной обусловленности будет прилагаться к этим частям. Они будут стареть и разрушаться. В свою очередь наши действия будут завязаны на то, чтобы продлить существование этих частей.
Можно расщеплять эти части машины дальше, вплоть до атомов и заботиться о том, чтобы поддерживать состояние атомов, из которых состоят детали машины, в том же состоянии, в котором они находятся.

Если же мы постараемся установить природу машины, то нам необходимо будет найти момент, когда не было машины и когда она появилась. Либо делать это с частями машины, либо с атомами. С любыми объектами, к которым мы цепляемся.
Поняв концептуальную природу машины, что машина - лишь обозначение, мы потеряем привязанность к машине. Потому что будем понимать, что всё, что обладает подобными характеристиками, можно называть машиной.

После этого мы обнаружим, что у нас есть привязанность к более общим вещам. Например, мы ценим машину за те преимущества, которые она нам даёт. Тогда надо будет исследовать этот объект привязанности. И в конечном итоге, исследовать сам концептуальный ум.

Поэтому речь не идёт о том, чтобы прекратить ум, остановить, уничтожить, аннигилировать. Речь идёт о том, чтобы через понимание, что это такое, потерять к нему всякий интерес.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Здесь мало с чем я бы не согласился. Но мы ведь не об этом... Мы о сохранении индивидуальности в перерождениях и о "непересечении" потоков сознания... Как машина, "перерождаясь", не сохраняет свое качество быть "машиной", или конкретной машиной, так и человек тоже (и живое существо). Какая здесь принципиальная разница между человеком и машиной?

----------


## Greedy

> Упаданахету у Вас, выходит,--сущность, пребывающая в причинной преемственности. По другому варианту она же--сущность, меняющая состояние. Мда-с.


В чём противоречие?
Ежемгновенное изменение состояния происходит не случайно, а в соответствии с причинной преемственностью моментов. Чтобы не было взято, относящееся к паратантре, оно является потоком преемственности. На ограниченном отрезке времени (на период существования объекта) под субстанциальной причиной может рассматриваться любой объект.
На безначальном и бесконечном - сам ум выступает в роли субстанциальной причины.

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Здесь мало с чем я бы не согласился. Но мы ведь не об этом... Мы о сохранении индивидуальности в перерождениях и о "непересечении" потоков сознания... Как машина, "перерождаясь", не сохраняет свое качество быть "машиной", или, более того, конкретной машиной, так и человек тоже (и живое существо). Какая здесь принципиальная разница между человеком и машиной?


Машина является производным элементом. На ограниченном отрезке времени (периоде существования машины) можно понять принцип преемственности моментов, относящихся к субъекту преемственности.
На неограниченном (безначальном и бесконечном) - таким субъектом выступает сам ум. Он ежемгновенно перерождается в новых состояниях, которые соответствующим образом соотносятся друг с другом.
Сохранение индивидуальности доказывается через появление в этой жизни первого момента ума, который должен иметь соответствующую ему субстанциальную причину.

Есть ли у Вас пример преемственности с размножением, когда в предыдущий момент был один объект, а в следующий он представлен как два независимых объекта? За счёт чего появляется вторая копия?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Машина является производным элементом. На ограниченном отрезке времени (периоде существования машины) можно понять принцип преемственности моментов, относящихся к субъекту преемственности.
> На неограниченном (безначальном и бесконечном) - таким субъектом выступает сам ум. Он ежемгновенно перерождается в новых состояниях, которые соответствующим образом соотносятся друг с другом.
> Сохранение индивидуальности доказывается через появление в этой жизни первого момента ума, который должен иметь соответствующую ему субстанциальную причину.
> 
> Есть ли у Вас пример преемственности с размножением, когда в предыдущий момент был один объект, а в следующий он представлен как два независимых объекта? За счёт чего появляется вторая копия?


Речь не о копиях. Я уже приводил (и Вы тоже) пример с рекой. Вот текла одна, разбилась на два рукава. С одной стороны, это две реки, с другой - та же река, что и была. Так и со всем другим. С одной стороны, объект остается прежним, с другой - меняется в соответствии с какими-то законами. Нигде здесь сохранения абсолютной индивидуальности не прослеживается.

----------


## Greedy

> Речь не о копиях. Я уже приводил (и Вы тоже) пример с рекой. Вот текла одна, разбилась на два рукава. С одной стороны, это две реки, с другой - та же река, что и была. Так и со всем другим. С одной стороны, объект остается прежним, с другой - меняется в соответствии с какими-то законами. Нигде здесь сохранения абсолютной индивидуальности не прослеживается.


Вы смотрите на реку не с позиции преемственности моментов.
Так как одновременно существует и основное русло реки и два её рукава. Т.е. река не перестала существовать, породив вместо себя два рукава.
Если же земля вздыбилась и разделила одну реку на две, то и здесь нет преемственности. Так как каждая новая река не является копией исходной реки, а её частями.
Река - составной объект. Она может быть разделена.

Читта, как и все остальные дхармы - несоставные. Их нельзя разделить, чтобы произвести подобное размножение.

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Вы смотрите на реку не с позиции преемственности моментов.
> Так как одновременно существует и основное русло реки и два её рукава. Т.е. река не перестала существовать, породив вместо себя два рукава.
> Если же земля вздыбилась и разделила одну реку на две, то и здесь нет преемственности. Так как каждая новая река не является копией исходной реки, а её частями.
> Река - составной объект. Она может быть разделена.
> Читта, как и все остальные дхармы - несоставные. Их нельзя разделить, чтобы произвести подобное размножение.


То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что сознание - это не составной объект? Почему что-то, кроме ниббаны, стало несоставным?  :Frown: 

По мне так, все, что можно помыслить, можно составить.

----------


## Greedy

> То есть, Вы хотите сказать, что сознание - это не составной объект? С какого перепою что-то, кроме ниббаны, стало несоставным? 
> 
> По мне так, все, что можно помыслить, можно составить.


Составное - это самскары.
Дхармы, кроме ниббаны - обусловленные.

----------

Жека (02.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Составное - это самскары.
> Дхармы, кроме ниббаны - обусловленные.


Пусть будет так. Вопрос тот же. Сознание - составное или нет? Пусть мы его составляем из дхарм одной буддийской классификации или другой, не важно. Вообще, лучше обойтись без классификаций, так как они разные.

----------


## Greedy

> Сознание - составное или нет?


Сознание, как дхарма, - несоставное. Оно не состоит из бесконечного или конечного количества сознаний. Это одно.
Но проявляется оно в составном, как сознание и ментальные качества, с объектами восприятия и т.д.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сознание, как дхарма, - несоставное. Оно не состоит из бесконечного или конечного количества сознаний. Это одно.
> Но проявляется оно в составном, как сознание и ментальные качества, с объектами восприятия и т.д.


Хорошо, тогда так поставим вопрос. Мое сознание вчера, сегодня и завтра - это одно и то же сознание? Или по какому-то параметру Вы их можете отличить?

----------


## Greedy

> Хорошо, тогда так поставим вопрос. Мое сознание вчера, сегодня и завтра - это одно и то же сознание? Или по какому-то параметру Вы их можете отличить?


Сознания разные, но связаны преемственностью моментов.

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Сознания разные, но связаны преемственностью моментов.


Тогда почему два сознания не могут иметь одну причину (сознание)? Почему преемственность моментов должна быть взаимно-однозначна? Вот была одна река, а стало две... Вот было две реки, а стала одна...

----------


## До

> "Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной (nyer len gyi rgyu, _upadanakarana_) является существующее, так как его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее, и несуществующее не является его субстанциональной причиной."


Не обязательно у первого момента жизни есть _субстанциональная причина_, т.е. причина имеющая сходную (короче говоря _ту же самую_) субстанцию (сущность). И это даже не оспариваемая предпосылка. К обсуждению предлагается выбрать "А" или "Б" субстанциональные причины, а не сам факт их наличия.

ps. Первые четыре пункта _делается вид_, что речь просто о причинах, а "субстанциональная" это просто красивое слово перед "причиной", но с пятого уже идет раскручивание "субстанциональности", когда уже давно с ней согласился и забыл. Как всегда лучше прятать на самом видном месте - в первом пункте.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В чём противоречие?


Почему сразу противоречие? Ваше определение "для простых умов" выглядит заумным. Обычно под упаданахету понимают то, из чего объект сделан.
Вот Дхармакирти говорит, что ум сделан из себя же (предыдущего ума), а не из тех матерьялов, из которых изготавливают конкретные объекты.




> Ежемгновенное изменение состояния происходит не случайно, а в соответствии с причинной преемственностью моментов. Чтобы не было взято, относящееся к паратантре, оно является потоком преемственности. На ограниченном отрезке времени (на период существования объекта) под субстанциальной причиной может рассматриваться любой объект.


Любой? _Печенка_ будет упаданахету для _восторга_?

----------


## Германн

> Но это все частности. Главное другое. Сознание (а также форма, чувство, восприятие, умственные конструкции) _не является чем-то неделимым_, несоставным. Как же Вы можете утверждать, что оно "не расщепляется"? Да оно, может быть , как и тело, разбивается на мелкие кусочки .


В этом случае кусочки должны стать новыми сознаниями: получить начало, как сознания. 
А это невозможно, по определению: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post553655
Поэтому, нет никакого почкования потоков дхарм.

Какая-то степень свободы мотивации безначальна: иначе нет свободы, что значит нет сознания.

----------


## Нико

> Хорошо, тогда так поставим вопрос. Мое сознание вчера, сегодня и завтра - это одно и то же сознание? Или по какому-то параметру Вы их можете отличить?


Это разные моменты сознания. в одном его потоке.

----------

Ритл (15.02.2013)

----------


## Ильят

> Не обязательно у первого момента жизни есть _субстанциональная причина_, т.е. причина имеющая сходную (короче говоря _ту же самую_) субстанцию (сущность). И это даже не оспариваемая предпосылка. К обсуждению предлагается выбрать "А" или "Б" субстанциональные причины, а не сам факт их наличия.
> 
> ps. Первые четыре пункта _делается вид_, что речь просто о причинах, а "субстанциональная" это просто красивое слово перед "причиной", но с пятого уже идет раскручивание "субстанциональности", когда уже давно с ней согласился и забыл. Как всегда лучше прятать на самом видном месте - в первом пункте.


"Субстанциональная причина" - это не "причина имеющая сходную (короче говоря _ту же самую_) субстанцию (сущность)", а "порождающее главным образом субстанцию вещи в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока".

Некто: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует.

Автор: ум этой жизни; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] его субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как то, что порождает главным образом субстанцию чего-то в [качестве] его субстанционального потока является признаком субстанциональной причины того чего-то.

Некто: согласен

Автор: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональный поток не существует, так как то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] его субстанционального потока не существует.

Некто: согласен

Автор: ум этой жизни не существует, так как его субстанциональный поток не существует.

----------


## Ильят

Чем хороши диспуты - не надо писать и спорить много страниц. Достаточно трех слов: не обоснован, не охватывается, согласен  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Чем хороши диспуты - не надо писать и спорить много страниц. Достаточно трех слов: не обоснован, не охватывается, согласен


Вообще-то настоящие диспуты могут вестись только на тибетском. А здесь -- так, словоблудие в основном. )

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Автор: ум этой жизни; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] его субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").


Если оппонент считает, что не во всех случаях уместно выделять субстанции и субстанциональные причины, то аргумент идёт лесом.
С кем спорит Дхармакирти--с гончарами?

----------


## Нико

> С кем спорит Дхармакирти--с гончарами?


Нет, с Вами.

----------

Германн (15.02.2013)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Вообще-то настоящие диспуты могут вестись только на тибетском. А здесь -- так, словоблудие в основном. )


А?

----------

Aion (15.02.2013), Pema Sonam (15.02.2013), Дмитрий С (15.02.2013), Жека (02.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> А?


Это не силлогизьм.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Это не силлогизьм.


Конечно. Это самая короткая сутра Праджняпарамиты. Какие уж тут силлогизмы )))

----------

Aion (15.02.2013), Дмитрий С (15.02.2013), Нико (15.02.2013), Светлана Тарасевич (15.02.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

> Таким образом субстанциальной причиной машины является концептуальная (обозначающая) активность ума.


нет, не годится. т.к. в этом случае, если бы концептуальная (обозначающая) активность ума была бы тем, чей субстанциональный поток становился бы первым моментом машины, то эта концептуальная (обозначающая) активность ума должна была бы быть уничтоженной во время наличия первого момента машины.

вопрос: что является субстанциональной причиной машины на конвейере?

----------

Германн (15.02.2013)

----------


## До

> "Субстанциональная причина" - это не "причина имеющая сходную (короче говоря _ту же самую_) субстанцию (сущность)", а "порождающее главным образом субстанцию вещи в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока".


Ну и что это значит? Опровержения моей краткой формулировки в этом завороте не увидел. ("Главным образом" - класс.) Подразумевается наличие собственного субстанционально [_тождественного_] потока. (Иначе бы не говорилось "собственного субстанционального".) То есть причина должна быть _тождественна_ по собственной субстанции (наверное, по _сущности_ всё таки) следствию.

Смысл в том, что причиной _ума_ (якобы) должен быть _ум_. А раз ни что не бывает без причины, то... . Да ещё с поправочкой, в качестве "_собственного субстанционального потока_". Т.е. не только ум от ума должен произойти, но ещё и в русле своего собственного потока ума.

На мой взгляд, такая "субстанционально однородная прична" вообще не сильно буддийска. Будда говорит: "когда есть то, есть это", а не "когда есть то, есть _такое-же_ потом". Или, например, тезис, что _какая_ карма производится _такой_ потом и плод - вообще опровергается.

Некто: нечто может происходить не по субстанциональной причине, а по совокупности других причин. Таков первый момент ума в новой жизни.

Автор: согласен.

----------

Германн (15.02.2013)

----------


## Германн

> Ну и что это значит? Опровержения моей краткой формулировки в этом завороте не увидел. ("Главным образом" - класс.) Подразумевается наличие собственного субстанционально [_тождественного_] потока. (Иначе бы не говорилось "собственного субстанционального".) То есть причина должна быть _тождественна_ по собственной субстанции (наверное, по _сущности_ всё таки) следствию.
> 
> Смысл в том, что причиной _ума_ (якобы) должен быть _ум_. А раз ни что не бывает без причины, то... . Да ещё с поправочкой, в качестве "_собственного субстанционального потока_". Т.е. не только ум от ума должен произойти, но ещё и в русле своего собственного потока ума.
> 
> На мой взгляд, такая "субстанционально однородная прична" вообще не сильно буддийска. Будда говорит: "когда есть то, есть это", а не "когда есть то, есть _такое-же_ потом". Или, например, тезис, что _какая_ карма производится _такой_ потом и плод - вообще опровергается.
> 
> Некто: нечто может происходить не по субстанциональной причине, а по совокупности других причин. Таков первый момент ума в новой жизни.
> 
> Автор: согласен.


_Сущность_ сознательности - наличие какой-то степени свободы (что отличает от компьютера).

Определение 1: свобода исключает полную редукцию мотивов к внешнему фактору (материи, заданной информации, Богу-Творцу).

Определение 2: момент творения свободы - это момент её полной редукции к внешнему (творящему) фактору.

Определения 1 и 2 взаимно исключают друг друга.

Или свободы нет - или какая-то степень свободы (определяющей сознание) безначальна, однажды не создана.

----------


## До

> _Сущность_ сознательности - наличие какой-то степени свободы (что отличает от компьютера).


Не согласен. Сущность сознательности в _сознательности_, а не в "степени свободы" (т.е. чуть более сложная "механика").

----------

Германн (16.02.2013), Нико (16.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Тогда почему два сознания не могут иметь одну причину (сознание)? Почему преемственность моментов должна быть взаимно-однозначна? Вот была одна река, а стало две... Вот было две реки, а стала одна...


Таков принцип преемственности.
Другими словами, когда мы считаем, что что-то продолжается из момента в момент, то получаем преемственность: это нечто существовало в прошлом в одном виде и через постепенные трансформации оно обрело такой вид в настоящем.
Аналогия с рекой сюда не подходит.

Если мы не считаем, что что-то продолжается из момента в момент, то мы отрицаем субъект действия, и, как следствие, карму - те того, к чему прикладываются результаты действия, кто испытывает их последствия в будущем.

----------

Дмитрий С (16.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> нет, не годится. т.к. в этом случае, если бы концептуальная (обозначающая) активность ума была бы тем, чей субстанциональный поток становился бы первым моментом машины, то эта концептуальная (обозначающая) активность ума должна была бы быть уничтоженной во время наличия первого момента машины.
> 
> вопрос: что является субстанциональной причиной машины на конвейере?


Так никакой машины не появляется. В потоке ума появляется концепция машины, которая в качестве опоры своего существования использует другие концепции - концепции формы, частей, функциональности того, что в итоге обозначается как "эта машина".

Машину как самостоятельный объект можно выделить только на ограниченном отрезке времени, в котором она как самостоятельный объект воспринимается.
Если берётся отрезок времени, включающий период до существования машины и/или после существования машины, то машина как самостоятельный объект перестаёт восприниматься. Он начинает восприниматься как составной объект, бытие которого зависит от совместного действия её частей. Даже в этом случае можно говорить, что на конвейере возникает машина (обладающая своей собственной уникальной сущностью именно этой машины) лишь условно.

----------


## Greedy

> Не обязательно у первого момента жизни есть _субстанциональная причина_


Для первого момента ума предыдущий момент ума не существует, так как у первого момента ума нет субстанциальной причины.

Субстанциального потока ума не существует, так как первый момент ума не требует для своего возникновения предыдущего момента ума.

На этом, собственно, всё.
Утверждение отсутствия субстанциального потока есть утверждение отсутствия субъекта действия.
Делай что хочешь: следующий момент - это другой ум, его состояния не зависят от предыдущих моментов ума.
Эта машина никогда не разобъётся - она существует только мгновение. Разбитая об обойник машина - это совершенно другая машина.

----------


## Нико

И нет никакого ПЕРВОГО момента ума.

----------


## До

> Для первого момента ума предыдущий момент ума не существует,


Почемуж не существует. Существует. Существует в качестве причины.




> так как у первого момента ума нет субстанциальной причины.


Может есть, а может нету. Это надо доказать.




> Субстанциального потока ума не существует,


Существует, во время жизни.




> так как первый момент ума не требует для своего возникновения предыдущего момента ума.


Это надо доказать.




> Утверждение отсутствия субстанциального потока есть утверждение отсутствия субъекта действия.
> Делай что хочешь: следующий момент - это другой ум, его состояния не зависят от предыдущих моментов ума.
> Эта машина никогда не разобъётся - она существует только мгновение. Разбитая об обойник машина - это совершенно другая машина.


Не обязательно. Допустим ум создал тело - записался на носитель, и умер. А первый момент ума во время рождения возник по причине тела, а не по субстанционально-[однородной] причине, т.е. не по причине ума.

----------


## Нико

> А первый момент ума во время рождения возник по причине тела, а не по субстанционально-[однородной] причине, т.е. не по причине ума.


Вот тут противоречие. Материя не может создать сознание.

----------


## Greedy

> Почемуж не существует. Существует. Существует в качестве причины.


В качестве субстанциальной причины или нет?




> Может есть, а может нету. Это надо доказать.


Так доказательство приведено. Через две возможные ситуации: есть субстанциальная причина и первого момента ума или нет субстанциальной причины первого момента ума.




> Это надо доказать.


Это часть доказательства.
Берётся Ваше утверждение, что субстанциальной причины первый момент ума не имеет:



> Не обязательно у первого момента жизни есть _субстанциональная причина_


Если не имеет, то получаются вот такие следствия.
Если следствия противоречат действительности или логически невозможны, то изначальное утверждение ошибочно.




> Не обязательно. Допустим ум создал тело - записался на носитель, и умер. А первый момент ума во время рождения возник по причине тела, а не по субстанционально-[однородной] причине, т.е. не по причине ума.


Обсуждается, является ли возникший в теле совершенно новым умом, или он по своей сущности является продолжением того ума, который создал тело.
Если это совершенно новый ум, то получает абсурд в виде возникновения ума в совершенно случайных обстоятельствах.
Если же обстоятельства не случайны, то получается, что возникший ум - это логическое продолжение того ума, ответственного за возникновение этих обстоятельств.

----------


## AlexТ

> Сознания разные, но связаны преемственностью моментов.


Связанны одним источником, МОЗГ.

----------


## Greedy

> Связанны одним источником, МОЗГ.


Чем связан первый момент ума в этой жизни с предыдущим моментом ума?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот тут противоречие. Материя не может создать сознание.


Ещё как может. Если принять наркотики то появятся такие видения... Если изменить действие мозга, то изменится сознание. 

Также как стандартное учение гласит, "_При условии зрения и видимых форм возникает сознание зрения_,"

Зрение и видимые форма это материя. Сознание зрения это сознание. 
материя->сознание .

----------


## AlexТ

> Чем связан первый момент ума в этой жизни с предыдущим моментом ума?


Докажите что есть прошлые жизни, или моменты ума до рождения в этом теле.

----------


## AlexТ

> И нет никакого ПЕРВОГО момента ума.


Как это проверить?

----------


## Greedy

> Докажите что есть прошлые жизни, или моменты ума до рождения в этом теле.


Вы признаёте преемственность ума в течение жизни? Или каждый момент - разный ум, не связанный с предыдущим?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы признаёте преемственность ума в течение жизни? Или каждый момент - разный ум, не связанный с предыдущим?


Моменты ума связаны одним мозгом.

----------


## Greedy

> Моменты ума связаны одним мозгом.


Т.е. моменты ума разные и объединяет их только то, что возникают они в одном теле. Никакой внутренней (момент ума - момент ума) преемственности между ними нет?

----------

Курт (17.02.2013)

----------


## AlexТ

> Т.е. моменты ума разные и объединяет их только то, что возникают они в одном теле. Никакой внутренней (момент ума - момент ума) преемственности между ними нет?


Качества ума зависят от мозга. Если повредить мозг так то,  то например концентрированный ум может стать рассеянным. 
Или если повредить мозг так то, то добрые состояния ума изменятся на злые. И т.д.

----------


## Greedy

> Качества ума зависят от мозга. Если повредить мозг так то,  то например концентрированный ум может стать рассеянным. 
> Или если повредить мозг так то, то добрые состояния ума изменятся на злые. И т.д.


Вы указываете на наличие связи тело - ум.
Я же Вам задаю вопрос о наличии связи предыдущий момент ума - текущий момент ума. Такая непосредственная связь в течение жизни имеется или нет?

----------


## AlexТ

> Вы указываете на наличие связи тело - ум.
> Я же Вам задаю вопрос о наличии связи предыдущий момент ума - текущий момент ума. Такая непосредственная связь в течение жизни имеется или нет?


Причина ума это мозг. Мозг причина предыдущего и настоящего момента ума. Ум может вообще не контролировать следующий момент ума так как не является отдельной субстанцией.

----------


## Greedy

> Причина ума это мозг. Мозг причина предыдущего и настоящего момента ума. Ум может вообще не контролировать следующий момент ума так как не является отдельной субстанцией.


Повторяю свой вопрос.
Есть ли непосредственная связь двух моментов ума друг с другом или её нет?

----------


## AlexТ

> Повторяю свой вопрос.
> Есть ли непосредственная связь двух моментов ума друг с другом или её нет?


Есть связь, мозг.

----------


## Greedy

> Есть связь, мозг.


Из Вашей картинки следует, что непосредственной связи ум-ум нет.

Есть ли обратная связь ум -> мозг?

----------


## До

> Вот тут противоречие. Материя не может создать сознание.


Почему нет? Создаёт ведь. Например, есть формула, орган + объект дают сознание. Конечно, с ней можно не согласиться. Тогда другой пример, зрение направленное на материальный объект (скажем, красное) создаёт красное сознание (отличное от других сознаний). Тут уже не к чему придраться с буддийской т.з.

----------


## До

> Если следствия противоречат действительности или логически невозможны, то изначальное утверждение ошибочно.


Или следствия выведены с ошибкой, не думали о таком варианте?

----------


## Aion

> Причина ума это мозг.


¡No pasarán!  :Cool:

----------


## Германн

> Не согласен. Сущность сознательности в _сознательности_, а не в "степени свободы" (т.е. чуть более сложная "механика").


Чем, на Ваш взгляд, осознание отличается от машинной обработки информации?

----------


## Greedy

> Почему нет? Создаёт ведь. Например, есть формула, орган + объект дают сознание. Конечно, с ней можно не согласиться. Тогда другой пример, зрение направленное на материальный объект (скажем, красное) создаёт красное сознание (отличное от других сознаний). Тут уже не к чему придраться с буддийской т.з.


Только надо понимать, о каком "сознании" идёт речь.
Потому что открытый глаз человека под общим наркозом, хотя на него и падает отражённый свет, никакого сознания не создаёт. То же происходит и с мёртвым человеком.
Чтобы контакт создал "сознание-реакцию", он должен происходит в сфере действия сознания, как третьего звена пратитья-самутпады.

----------


## Greedy

> Или следствия выведены с ошибкой, не думали о таком варианте?


Продемонстрируйте, где была допущена ошибка.

----------


## Германн

Интенциональность можно приписать и реостату. 
Осознание отличается от машинной обработки информации (от информационного процесса) только наличием какой-то степени свободы.
Осознание это свобода информационного процесса, а не сам этот процесс. Понимание не редуцируется к информации: оно не сама информация, оно пусто.
Какая-то степень свободы психики требует буддийской пустоты: отсутствия в информации чего-то окончательного, застывшего, "ставшего".

----------


## До

> Только надо понимать, о каком "сознании" идёт речь.


Скорее надо понимать о каком органе идёт речь. О _зрении_, как функции здорового живого человека.




> Чтобы контакт создал "сознание-реакцию", он должен происходит в сфере действия сознания, как третьего звена пратитья-самутпады.


Это условие обеспечивает орган.

А вот Будда пишет: "_And how does consciousness come into play in dependence on a pair? In dependence on the eye & forms there arises eye-consciousness_."

Вариант два: "_Now if internally the eye is intact but externally forms do not come into range, nor is there a corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. If internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, but there is no corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. But when internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, and there is a corresponding engagement, then there is the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness_."

Где тут сферы дествия? Что-то не видно их.




> Чтобы *контакт* создал "сознание-реакцию"


У вас всё наоборот, сначала сознание, потом контакт.




> он должен происходит в сфере действия сознания, как третьего звена пратитья-самутпады.


Причем тут пратитьясамутпада? Второе звено ПС ещё за три пункта до контакта находится. И за два до сфер действия.

----------


## До

> Чем, на Ваш взгляд, осознание отличается от машинной обработки информации?


Тут всё так просто, что может быть даже от неожиданности не понятно. Лично ваше сознание у вас явлено вам в наличии. Очевидный, данный феномен. Первичный, причём, по отношению ко всем остальным. Сознания других людей вам не даны. Чем отличется ваше сознание от сознания Васи Пупкина?

Вопрос скорее похож на "чем отличается красное от машинной обработки информации"? Любому живому человеку ясно чем, а роботу нет.

----------


## До

> Продемонстрируйте, где была допущена ошибка.


Какая ошибка? Продемонстрируйте вывод для начала. Что-то я не понимаю дискуссии в стиле: а вот "там", "то", "это". Пишите прямо мысль полным текстом. Я весь тред перелопачивать, чтоб связать все эти ссылки на "то" и "это" воедино не буду.

----------


## Германн

> Тут всё так просто, что может быть даже от неожиданности не понятно. Лично ваше сознание у вас явлено вам в наличии. Очевидный, данный феномен. Первичный, причём, по отношению ко всем остальным. Сознания других людей вам не даны. Чем отличется ваше сознание от сознания Васи Пупкина?
> Вопрос скорее похож на "чем отличается красное от машинной обработки информации"? Любому живому человеку ясно чем, а роботу нет.


Интуитивно ясно. Но как это вербализовать? Утверждаю: никак иначе, кроме как через свободу, осознание определить *невозможно*. Есть философы, прямо отрицающие у себя сознание и свободу. Очевидно, они расценили интуитивную ясность в качестве иллюзии: логически, это тоже возможно. (Веря в свободу, признаю свободу посчитать и так.)

Если же есть свобода, она безначальна.
Свобода по определению не может однажды начаться.
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post553817

Если есть свобода (осознание), есть и прошлые жизни.

----------


## Greedy

> Вариант два: "_Now if internally the eye is intact but externally forms do not come into range, nor is there a corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. If internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, but there is no corresponding engagement, then there is no appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness. But when internally the eye is intact and externally forms come into range, and there is a corresponding engagement, then there is the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness_."


Как видите, здесь пять сущностей:
- internally the eye;
- externally forms;
- come into range;
- corresponding engagement;
- the appearing of the corresponding type of consciousness

Другими словами _corresponding engagement_ существует до _the corresponding type of consciousness_. И более того, является необходимым фактором, чтобы при контакте появилось соответствующее сознание-реакция.

----------


## До

> Интуитивно ясно. Но как это вербализовать?


Просто - сущность сознания _сознательность_. Это же не какая-то запредельаня абстракция, которую надо косвенно формулировать и выводить через что-то, это данный, наличный феномен. На него достаточно указать, назвать.




> Утверждаю: никак иначе, кроме как через свободу, осознание определить невозможно.


Это редукция. Плохо.

----------


## Германн

> Просто - сущность сознания _сознательность_.


Это не сущность, а логическая форма: тождество сознания сознанию.
Если сущность не определена, в эту логическую форму может быть вставлено любое содержание. 
Например, сознательность как химизм мозга. Сущность сознания тогда - химизм мозга.
Или сознательность как обработка информации. Сущность сознания тогда имеет и компьютер.

----------


## Аминадав

> Доказательства "прошлых жизней"


Интересно, насколько это похоже на доказательства переселения душ и бессмертия души у Платона:

http://philosophy.ru/library/plato/menon.html

http://philosophy.ru/library/plato/fedon.html

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Таков принцип преемственности.
> Другими словами, когда мы считаем, что что-то продолжается из момента в момент, то получаем преемственность: это нечто существовало в прошлом в одном виде и через постепенные трансформации оно обрело такой вид в настоящем.
> Аналогия с рекой сюда не подходит.
> 
> Если мы не считаем, что что-то продолжается из момента в момент, то мы отрицаем субъект действия, и, как следствие, карму - те того, к чему прикладываются результаты действия, кто испытывает их последствия в будущем.


Совершенно верно, я отрицаю субъект действия в абсолютном смысле (точнее, я отрицаю возможность указать на этот субъект). Концепция "недеяния" об этом и говорит. Также Алмазная сутра отрицает возведение в абсолют субъекта и объекта. Карма возникает тогда, когда что-либо становится "своим". Если нет ничего специфически "своего", откуда взяться карме?  :Smilie: 

Тем не менее, я не говорю, что "что-то не продолжается из момента в момент". Я лишь говорю, что эта связь моментов - не обязательно взаимно-однозначна в смысле причин и следствий :Wink: .

Таким образом, "прошлых (и будущих) жизней" может быть много. Вопрос в том, какую из них Вы будете считать "своей" ....

----------


## Greedy

> Тем не менее, я не говорю, что "что-то не продолжается из момента в момент". Я лишь говорю, что эта связь моментов - не обязательно взаимно-однозначна в смысле причин и следствий.


Переемственность - это не путешествие чего-то сквозь время. Хотя даже в этом случае это что-то не является составным., т.е. не может быть поделено или получено слиянием.
Преемственность - это изменение бытия вокруг того, что определено как субъект преемственности.

Таково определение. Как Вы в него впишите не взаимную однозначность?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Переемственность - это не путешествие чего-то сквозь время. Хотя даже в этом случае это что-то не является составным., т.е. не может быть поделено или получено слиянием.
> Преемственность - это изменение бытия вокруг того, что определено как субъект преемственности.
> 
> Таково определение. Как Вы в него впишите не взаимную однозначность?


Я уже несколько раз приводил пример с реками. Чем сознание принципиально от этого отличается? Если, конечно, не абсолютизировать субъект?  :Smilie:  Для меня неясно, что это такое - "субъект преемственности". На него, этот субъект, указать невозможно...

----------


## До

> Это не сущность, а логическая форма: тождество сознания сознанию.


Тут не о тождестве речь, а о том что я _назвал_ сущность. Она и не должна по другому называться. (Как не должна аксиома доказыаться теоремой.)




> Например, сознательность как химизм мозга.


У вас в сознании химизм?




> Или сознательность как обработка информации. Сущность сознания тогда имеет и компьютер.


У вас содержание сознания - компьютер?

Вы занимаетесь редукцией к механицизму и не замечаете этого.

----------

Нико (17.02.2013), Сергей Хос (17.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Я уже несколько раз приводил пример с реками. Чем сознание принципиально от этого отличается? Если, конечно, не абсолютизировать субъект?  Для меня неясно, что это такое - "субъект преемственности". На него, этот субъект, указать невозможно...


На него и не надо указывать. Его достаточно определить, чтобы использовать его в качестве точки отсчёта для окружающего бытия.
Именно так преемственность и понимается.

Невозможность указать на объект нисколько принцип преемственности не отрицает. Взять ту же машину.
Вы не можете указать на машину, как таковую - она пуста от сущности. Вы можете указать лишь на то, что считается её характеристиками. Но при этом субъектом преемственности будет выступать машина - она появилась на ковейере, ездит, ломается и, в конце концов, будет уничтожена.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это не сущность, а логическая форма: тождество сознания сознанию.


Сущность и можно определить как самотождественность.
не редуцируется дальше, значит существует. Поэтому определяется как сущее, реальный объект, о котором и говорится.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> На него и не надо указывать. Его достаточно определить, чтобы использовать его в качестве точки отсчёта для окружающего бытия.
> Именно так преемственность и понимается.
> 
> Невозможность указать на объект нисколько принцип преемственности не отрицает. Взять ту же машину.
> Вы не можете указать на машину, как таковую - она пуста от сущности. Вы можете указать лишь на то, что считается её характеристиками. Но при этом субъектом преемственности будет выступать машина - она появилась на ковейере, ездит, ломается и, в конце концов, будет уничтожена.


Вот-вот, машина "переродится" в другие вещи, и, подозреваю, не в одну, а в несколько  :Wink: .

----------


## Курт

> Вот-вот, машина "переродится" в другие вещи, и, подозреваю, не в одну, а в несколько .


А из 1 человека получится 100500 будд по этой логике? ))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А из 1 человека получится 100500 будд по этой логике? ))


Нет. Из его тела сначала получится много костей. А что получится из его сознания - вопрос открытый  :Smilie: . Но так как скандхи взаимно поддерживали друг друга, то и в будущих жизнях, сколько бы их ни было, скандхи будут поддерживать друг друга. То есть перерождение, несомненно, произойдет. Но как это будет выглядеть, вопрос...

----------


## Greedy

> Но так как скандхи взаимно поддерживали друг друга, то и в будущих жизнях, сколько бы их ни было, скандхи будут поддерживать друг друга. То есть перерождение, несомненно, произойдет. Но как это будет выглядеть, вопрос...


Определите сначала, что перерождается.
Скандхи - это совокупности привязанности. Пока есть в потоке живого существа привязанность, у него есть скандхи - сгруппированное по классам обозначение объектов имеющейся привязанности.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Определите сначала, что перерождается.
> Скандхи - это совокупности привязанности. Пока есть в потоке живого существа привязанность, у него есть скандхи - сгруппированное по классам обозначение объектов имеющейся привязанности.


А я уже давно определил  :Smilie: . Ничего не перерождается конкретного, абсолютного. Скажем, некоторые тенденции функционирования тела и сознания видоизменяются в следующей жизни. _Чьей_ жизни (или _чьих_ жизнях)? Это - большой вопрос... Мне не кажется, что все "васины тенденции" переходят в "петины", и ничего не остается "за бортом". Аничча... 

Так как нет того, кто "привязан", то "привязанности" могут распределяться в будущем как угодно (теоретически). Скажем, привязанность к определенным типам восприятия может в будущем поддерживаться одним телом, а какие-то чувственные желания - другим... 

Возражайте, пожалуйста! С Вами очень интересно дискутировать...

----------


## Германн

> Тут не о тождестве речь, а о том что я _назвал_ сущность. Она и не должна по другому называться. (Как не должна аксиома доказыаться теоремой.)


Сущность аксиомы должна быть раскрыта в определении. Объём Вашего определения пуст: сущность сознания сознательность. Сущность масла маслянистость. Сущность белого белизна. Сущность куздры куздровость. Поскольку объём определения пуст, его можно наполнить любым - произвольным по значению - описанием. Ваше определение не запрещает ничего, в нём нет определённости (сущности определения). Поэтому, предложенное Вамии "сознание" может оказаться химизмом мозга или работой компьютера.




> У вас в сознании химизм?


У меня в сознании некоторая степень свободы: что запрещает редукцию сознания к химизму мозга или к заданной мозгу информации. Сущность сознания - свобода. 




> У вас содержание сознания - компьютер?


Содержание сознания информация, но сознание к информационному процессу не редуцируется: это запрещено какой-то степенью свободы, как сущностью сознания.




> Вы занимаетесь редукцией к механицизму и не замечаете этого.


Я занимаюсь запрещением редукции. Информационные процессы (нама) и телесные процессы (рупа) - 5 скандх - это то, с чем нужно разотождествляться. Редукция к 5 скандхам противоречит Учению Будды. Свобода разотождествиться с ними - есть.

----------


## AlexТ

> У меня в сознании некоторая степень свободы: ... Сущность сознания - свобода. ...Свобода разотождествиться с ними - есть.


Почему я не могу свободно решить и быть Пробуждённым? Где тут свобода?

----------


## Нико

> Почему я не могу свободно решить и быть Пробуждённым? Где тут свобода?


Можете, конечно. Только не быть, а стать.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Можете, конечно. Только не быть, а стать.


Согласно великому Банкею, Вы уже "есть" пробужденная  :Smilie: . Просто пока не врубились в этот факт  :Wink: .

----------


## Нико

> Согласно великому Банкею, Вы уже "есть" пробужденная . Просто пока не врубились в этот факт .


Банкей был велик. Но я пока -- увы...  :Cry:

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Банкей был велик. Но я пока -- увы...


Один индийский мудрец (не буддист) сказал, что вам мешает лишь мелочь, лишь мысль: "Я - не достиг"  :Smilie: .

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Один индийский мудрец (не буддист) сказал, что вам мешает лишь мелочь, лишь мысль: "Я - не достиг" .


А Вам уже не мешает эта мелочь? А то "достигших" уже и так слишком много на этой планете.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> А Вам уже не мешает эта мелочь? А то "достигших" уже и так слишком много на этой планете.


Мне мешает, дорогая Нико, поэтому я, в ущерб своей репутации, всячески стараюсь отвратить народ от тех, кто говорит, что им "уже не мешает"  :Smilie: .

Поэтому коллеги меня и не любят, потому что я ни фига ни в каких их мастеров не верю  :Wink: .

----------


## Германн

> Мне мешает, дорогая Нико, поэтому я, в ущерб своей репутации, всячески стараюсь отвратить народ от тех, кто говорит, что им "уже не мешает" .
> Поэтому коллеги меня и не любят, потому что я ни фига ни в каких их мастеров не верю .


На огненном подношении было много людей, потому что был праздник. Оказавшись прямо за спиной Учителя, я решил выполнить садхану, не только представляя Гуру в воображении, но видя его прямо перед собой. Путь даже со спины. Как только визуализировал Учителя Йидамом, он повернулся на 180 градусов, и внимательно на меня посмотрел. Потом вернулся к огненному подношению - а я продолжил садхану. 

Есть Ламы, видящие ум других людей, как на ладони (хотя это не главное).
Мы живём в легендарное время, но просто не ценим возможности.

----------


## Нико

> Мне мешает, дорогая Нико, поэтому я, в ущерб своей репутации, всячески стараюсь отвратить народ от тех, кто говорит, что им "уже не мешает" .
> 
> Поэтому коллеги меня и не любят, потому что я ни фига ни в каких их мастеров не верю .


1) У Вас ещё остались представления о некоей "своей репутации"?
2) У Вас-то самого есть какие-то мастера?

----------


## Дмитрий С

> На огненном подношении было много людей, потому что был праздник. Оказавшись прямо за спиной Учителя, я решил выполнить садхану, не только представляя Гуру в воображении, но видя его прямо перед собой. Путь даже со спины. Как только визуализировал Учителя Йидамом, он повернулся на 180 градусов, и внимательно на меня посмотрел. Потом вернулся к огненному подношению - а я продолжил садхану. 
> 
> Есть Ламы, видящие ум других людей, как на ладони (хотя это не главное).
> Мы живём в легендарное время, но просто не ценим возможности.


Эх, дорогой Германн, мне бы ваш энтуазизм  :Smilie: .

----------


## Дмитрий С

> 1) У Вас ещё остались представления о некоей "своей репутации"?
> 2) У Вас-то самого есть какие-то мастера?


1) Ну, у меня ее нет практически (репутации), так как много лет я всячески скрывался от всевозможных гуру и их последователей, понимая, что жисть скоротечна, и нечего ее тратить на фигню. 

2) Нет у меня никаких гуру (ну, кроме кота), и я очень этому рад  :Smilie: . К сожалению (или к счастью), мы одиноки на этом пути, и всяческие доморощенные гуру нас тока с него сбивают  :Frown: .

----------


## Германн

> Поэтому коллеги меня и не любят, потому что я ни фига ни в каких их мастеров не верю .


Поискал историю дост. Еше Нинбо. Увы, во избежание насмешек над святым именем Шестого Патриарха, он её стёр. Остался лишь фрагмент: 
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....l=1#post538759
Одни остаются со своим цинизмом, другие с чем-то сталкиваются. Не потому, что особенные буддисты: просто если искать, то можно и найти.
Может быть, лучше всё-таки *попробовать найти* Мастера? На самом деле, я и сам циничный и разочарованный человек. Но Мастера-то *есть*.

----------

Дмитрий С (17.02.2013)

----------


## Нико

Мы почти все тут циничные и разочарованные уже люди. Если находим гуру в котах. )))

----------


## Дмитрий С

Если найдется мастер, 
Я пойду с ним на край света.
Пока я лишь вижу
Организаторов  :Smilie: .

----------

Германн (17.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Мы почти все тут циничные и разочарованные уже люди. Если находим гуру в котах. )))


Коты - прекрасные гуру,
Падающий лист  научит аничче.
Глупо искать учителя вовне,
Он всегда с тобой, только ты - слеп...

----------


## Нико

> Коты - прекрасные гуру,
> Падающий лист  научит аничче.
> Глупо искать учителя вовне,
> Он всегда с тобой, только ты - слеп..


.

Мудро искать учителей в котах. 
Посмотрите, как они всегда спокойны.
В отличие от нас....
Если только не хотят сырого мяса. )

----------


## Дмитрий С

> .
> 
> Мудро искать учителей в котах. 
> Посмотрите, как они всегда спокойны.
> В отличие от нас....
> Если только не хотят сырого мяса. )


Если Вы внимательны 
И не имеете "за" и "против",
Кот или собака - хороший учитель.
Также учитель - нищий у подъезда.

----------


## Нико

> Если Вы внимательны 
> И не имеете "за" и "против",
> Кот или собака - хороший учитель.
> Также учитель - нищий у подъезда.


У кота и собаки поучусь.
Мясоедению.
У нищего у подъезда -- практике даяния.
Достаточно ли?

Кажется, мы не в том треде. )))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У кота и собаки поучусь.
> Мясоедению.
> У нищего у подъезда -- практике даяния.
> Достаточно ли?
> 
> Кажется, мы не в том треде. )))))


У котов и собак
Я учусь недеянию.
У нищих- самодостаточности.

----------


## Нико

> У котов и собак
> Я учусь недеянию.
> У нищих- самодостаточности.


У котов я учусь равнодушию.
У собак -- преданности.
У нищих -- отсутствию гордости.

----------

Atmo Kamal (19.02.2013), Pema Sonam (17.02.2013), Дмитрий С (17.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> У котов я учусь равнодушию.
> У собак -- преданности.
> У нищих -- отсутствию гордости.


Нико, Банкей, вероятно, Вами бы гордился  :Smilie: .

----------


## Нико

Нико, Банкей, вероятно, Вами бы гордился  :Smilie: .

Вряд ли. (

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нико, Банкей, вероятно, Вами бы гордился .
> 
> Вряд ли. (


Не, точно! Обязательно почитайте высказывания этого великого Мастера.

----------


## Нико

> Не, точно! Обязательно почитайте высказывания этого великого Мастера.


Ссылку дайте. К своему великому стыду, я, кажется, его не читала. Или читала в глубоком детстве.

----------


## Дмитрий С

http://ki-moscow.narod.ru/litra/zen/bankei/bankei.htm

----------


## Нико

"Некий монах выступил вперед и сказал:

— Это не есть ни бытие, ни небытие, или пустота.

— Отвечай немедля, где находится «это»? — спросил Банкэй.

Смутившись, монах ушел, не сказав ни слова".

Да, это дзен. )

----------

Дмитрий С (18.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

А Вы это читайте не головой, а животом  :Wink:

----------

Германн (18.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> А я уже давно определил . Ничего не перерождается конкретного, абсолютного. Скажем, некоторые тенденции функционирования тела и сознания видоизменяются в следующей жизни. _Чьей_ жизни (или _чьих_ жизнях)? Это - большой вопрос... Мне не кажется, что все "васины тенденции" переходят в "петины", и ничего не остается "за бортом". Аничча...


Ваше понимание не раскрывает механизм, правило, закон, по которому происходит перерождение. Поэтому оставляет Вас в поле фантазий, как это может происходить.

Сложность начинается с того, что сначала Вы выдвигаете утверждение, что _"ничего не перерождается конкретного, абсолютного"_, которым стремитесь исключить из процесса перерождения его субъект. После такого исключения говорить о субъекте (чей он или что он собой представляет) некорректно.

Приведу тот же пример с машиной (на отрезке, ограниченном существованием машины).
В один момент машина стоит под окном целая. В следующий - разбитая под кучей льда и снега.
Полностью корректно говорить, что это одна и та же машина, что между разбитой машиной и целой минутами ранее есть взаимно-однозначная преемственность.

Хотя совершенно очевидно, что машина, как явление, - общее, наложенное на частное, и никакой самосущей машины нет.

----------


## Нико

> Хотя совершенно очевидно, что машина, как явление, - общее, наложенное на частное, и никакой самосущей машины нет.


Конечно, Вы ведь ездите на взаимообусловленной машине. ) И даже на просто номинальной. )))))

----------


## Дмитрий С

Ну хорошо. Машина - это слишком сложно. А возьмите кирпич. Вот он целый. Потом разбился. Вы видите две его половинки. И какая из них представляет собой изначальный кирпич?  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Ну хорошо. Машина - это слишком сложно. А возьмите кирпич. Вот он целый. Потом разбился. Вы видите две его половинки. И какая из них представляет собой изначальный кирпич?


Это "дронизм". ))))

----------


## Greedy

> Ну хорошо. Машина - это слишком сложно. А возьмите кирпич. Вот он целый. Потом разбился. Вы видите две его половинки. И какая из них представляет собой изначальный кирпич?


Здесь есть подмена целого частями. Но это разные объекты.
Как доска на корабле "живёт" своей жизнью, так и корабль, составленный из досок, "живёт" своей жизнью. Разрушение одной доски не обязательно соответствует разрушению корабля. Так же как разрушение корабля может не соответствовать разрушению отдельно взятой доски.
И хотя корабль - общее по отношению к доскам, мы можем говорить как о событиях, происходящих с кораблём, так и о событиях, происходящих с отдельно взятыми досками.

Кирпич, разбившись, перестаёт существовать. Никакого дальнейшего бытия у кирипича нет. Он никуда не "перерождается".
Обозначенное как части кирпича, разлетевшись в разные стороны, продолжает существовать, как существовало и до разрушения кирпича.

----------


## AlexТ

> Согласно великому Банкею, Вы уже "есть" пробужденная . Просто пока не врубились в этот факт .


Я надеюсь что Банкей и Лин-чи (Ринзай) правы.

----------

Германн (18.02.2013)

----------


## До

> Сущность *аксиомы* должна быть раскрыта в определении.


Аксиома там как пример в сравнении с теоремой.




> Объём Вашего определения *пуст*:


Не пуст.




> сущность сознания сознательность. Сущность масла маслянистость. Сущность белого белизна.


Что не так?




> Сущность куздры куздровость. Поскольку объём определения пуст, его *можно* наполнить любым - произвольным по значению - описанием.


Нельзя.




> Ваше определение не запрещает ничего, в нём нет определённости (сущности определения).


Оно нормальное. Ваше "пустое" "определение" "белого" не запрещает его определение как "маслянистости"? У вас произвольная претензия. "Сознательность", это не "что угодно". Плюс, это была не _дефиниция_, а указание на сущность через наименование сущностного качества. (Какая разница, что оно называется похоже/однокоренное слово?) Тем более, я вам пишу, что дефиницию через другое как раз давать не обязательно. Нельзя дефиницировать феномен красного (в сознании), к примеру. Но можно назвать и все поймут о чем речь. Вы же предлагаете дефиницировать феномен красного, скажем, как определенная длинна волны фотонов и т.п. Т.е. _редуцируете_ сознание к физике. В сознании нет никаких длинн волн, фотонов или байтов, зато там есть различимое красное.




> Поэтому, предложенное Вамии "сознание" *может* оказаться химизмом мозга или работой компьютера.


В фантазиях редукционистов.




> У меня в сознании некоторая степень свободы: что запрещает редукцию сознания к химизму мозга или к заданной мозгу информации. Сущность сознания - свобода.


Свобода, это свобода. При чём тут сознание?




> Содержание сознания *информация*, но сознание к информационному процессу не редуцируется: это запрещено какой-то степенью свободы, как сущностью сознания.


Еще килобайты скажите. Содержание сознания не информация, а _знание_. (Ничего, что однокоренное слово опять? Но оно имеет смысл тот, который нужно, можно глянуть в словаре. Хоть оно и однокоренное.)




> это запрещено какой-то степенью свободы


В смысле, "разрешено"? Степени свободы "разрешают" [движение]. Запрещает - _отсутствие_ степени свободы.




> Я занимаюсь *запрещением* редукции.


Запрещением с помощью свободы.




> Информационные процессы (нама) и телесные процессы (рупа) - 5 скандх - это то, с чем *нужно* разотождествляться.


Может вы с ними и не отождествляетесь.




> Редукция к 5 скандхам *противоречит* Учению Будды.


Каким образом? Да и _чего_ редукция?




> Свобода разотождествиться с ними - есть.


Богом данная, не иначе.

----------

Денис Евгеньев (18.02.2013), Сергей Ч (18.02.2013)

----------


## Ильят

> Если оппонент считает, что не во всех случаях уместно выделять субстанции и субстанциональные причины,


...то высказывает соответствующее умозаключение  :Wink:

----------


## Ильят

> Ну и что это значит? Опровержения моей краткой формулировки в этом завороте не увидел. ("Главным образом" - класс.) Подразумевается наличие собственного субстанционально [_тождественного_] потока. (Иначе бы не говорилось "собственного субстанционального".) То есть причина должна быть _тождественна_ по собственной субстанции (наверное, по _сущности_ всё таки) следствию.
> 
> Смысл в том, что причиной _ума_ (якобы) должен быть _ум_. А раз ни что не бывает без причины, то... . Да ещё с поправочкой, в качестве "_собственного субстанционального потока_". Т.е. не только ум от ума должен произойти, но ещё и в русле своего собственного потока ума.
> 
> На мой взгляд, такая "субстанционально однородная прична" вообще не сильно буддийска. Будда говорит: "когда есть то, есть это", а не "когда есть то, есть _такое-же_ потом". Или, например, тезис, что _какая_ карма производится _такой_ потом и плод - вообще опровергается.
> 
> Некто: нечто может происходить не по субстанциональной причине, а по совокупности других причин. Таков первый момент ума в новой жизни.
> 
> Автор: согласен.


Нет. Причина и следствие не могут быть тождественны друг другу ни по сущности (иначе причина являлась бы следствием и пр. из 8 видов охватывания - признак тождества по сущности), ни по субстанции (тождество по сущности у существующего субстанционально). Причина и следствие тождественны по сущности (одностороннее тождество по сущности) и, соответственно, по субстанции, субстанциональному потоку, частями которого они являются.

Такой вид причины не выходит за рамки "когда есть то, есть это".

Некто: первый момент ума новой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует, так как его другие причины существуют.

Автор: не охватывается. Т.е. даже если и существуют его другие причины, не обязательно не существует его субстанциональная причина.

Некто: первый момент ума новой жизни; если его другие причины существуют, это охватывается несуществованием его субстанциональной причины, так как ......?

----------


## Ильят

> Вообще-то настоящие диспуты могут вестись только на тибетском. А здесь -- так, словоблудие в основном. )


"Настоящие диспуты" - в смысле "диспуты в виде выстраивания верных и неверных умозаключений в соответствии с ответами оппонента и в соответствии с принципами логики"? (А что еще может пониматься под "диспутами"?) Т.е. "выстраивание верных и неверных умозаключений в соответствии с ответами оппонента и в соответствии с принципами логики" может осуществляться только на тибетском? Значит ли это, что, не владея тибетским, логическое исследование ("выстраивание верных и неверных умозаключений в соответствии с ответами оппонента и в соответствии с принципами логики") Дхармы невозможно?
Или "настоящие диспуты" имеет какой-то другой смысл?

----------


## Ильят

*До*

Т.е. про другие причины речь не идет. Они, конечно же, существуют (содействующее условие (sahakaripratyaya) и пр.)
Тот же диспут с добавкой:

Некто: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует.

Автор: ум этой жизни; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как то, что порождает главным образом субстанцию чего-то в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока является признаком субстанциональной причины того чего-то.

Некто: согласен

Автор: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональный поток не существует, так как то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] его субстанционального потока не существует.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как если то, что порождает главным образом субстанцию ума этой жизни в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, это охватывается тем, что субстанциональный поток ума этой жизни не существует, приходим к этому, так как если то, что полностью становится субстанцией (полностью преобразуется в субстанцию) (где слово «полностью» отрицает постоянство – переход чего-либо из момента в момент, а слово «становится» отрицает прерывность-уничтоженность без причинности) ума этой жизни в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, это охватывается тем, что субстанциональный поток ума этой жизни не существует.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> ...то высказывает соответствующее умозаключение


Пожалста.
Некто: ум не делают из субстанции подобно горшку--из глины, поэтому незачем говорить о субстанции ума.
Автор: еретик! у всякой вещи есть субстанция!

----------


## До

> Нет. Причина и следствие не могут быть тождественны друг другу ни по сущности (иначе причина являлась бы следствием


Вообще-то это не проблема. Например, прошлый _предмет_ причина будущего. Они одинаковые по сущности.




> и пр. из 8 видов охватывания - признак тождества по сущности), ни по субстанции (тождество по сущности у существующего субстанционально).


О, так у вас отличается сущность и субстанция. Выходит, у ума есть _субстанция_. Вот это да. Ого. Ничего себе. Хотя, может вы что-то другое имели ввиду, просто используете не те термины?




> Причина и следствие тождественны по сущности (одностороннее тождество по сущности) и, соответственно, по субстанции, субстанциональному потоку, частями которого они являются.


A=B, C=B => A=C.




> одностороннее тождество


Это "проникновение" или ещё что-то?




> Некто: первый момент ума новой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует, *так как* его другие причины существуют.


Странный тезис, откуда он взялся. Наличие других причин _не связанно_ с отсутствием субст. причины.

----------


## До

> Некто: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует.


Нет. Ум [в первый момент жизни] *не имеет* субстанциональной причины, а не она "должна быть", но "не существует". (В качестве альтернативы можно сказать, что есть настоящая субстанциональная (вещественная) причина (но тогда безсубстанционального) ума - это материя, тело.)




> Автор: ум этой жизни; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует.


Ну вот видите, третий раз формулируете _не то_, а потом _не то_ и опровергаете. Тут вы решили опровергнуть наличие у ума субст. причины (вообще). А Некто говорил, что она _может_ существовать _во время жизни_, _кроме_ первого момента нового рождения.




> Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").


А что надо сказать, если произошло отклонение от предмета дискуссии?

----------


## Greedy

> Нет. Ум [в первый момент жизни] *не имеет* субстанциональной причины, а не она "должна быть", но "не существует". (В качестве альтернативы можно сказать, что есть настоящая субстанциональная (вещественная) причина (но тогда безсубстанционального) ума - это материя, тело.)


Если в течении жизни следующий момент ума образуется из предыдущего момента ума, то из чего образуется первый момент ума?

----------


## До

> Если в течении жизни следующий момент ума образуется из предыдущего момента ума, то из чего образуется первый момент ума?


Допустим, из _махабхут_ каких-нибудь.

----------


## Greedy

> Допустим, из _махабхут_ каких-нибудь.


Здесь два:
Почему сознание последующих моментов не образуется из каких-нибудь _махабхут_?
Если есть некие _махабхуты_, которые в первый момент ума трансформируются в этот ум, то что трансформируется в эти _махабхуты_ в их первый момент в этой теле?

----------


## До

> Здесь два:
> Почему сознание последующих моментов не образуется из каких-нибудь _махабхут_?


Образуется конечно.




> Если есть некие _махабхуты_, которые в первый момент ума трансформируются в этот ум, то что трансформируется в эти _махабхуты_ в их первый момент в этой теле?


Они не трансформируются в ум, а являются его _причиной_.

----------


## Greedy

> Они не трансформируются в ум, а являются его _причиной_.


Объясните, что Вы подразумеваете под причиной?
Чтобы появилась яблоня, нужна земля, вода, тепло, питательные элементы и семечко яблони. Что является семечком ума до его первого момента в этой жизни?

----------


## До

> Объясните, что Вы подразумеваете под причиной?


Предмет, который детерминирует возникновение следствия.




> Чтобы появилась яблоня, нужна земля, вода, тепло, питательные элементы и семечко яблони. Что является семечком ума до его первого момента в этой жизни?


Семечко, это как раз аналогия _субстанционально однородной_ причины, которую я тут ставил под сомнение.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Почему я не могу свободно решить и быть Пробуждённым? Где тут свобода?


Можете. Тока надо чутка потрудиться. Без труда, как говорится, ...
А решение - он за вами. И вполне свободное.

----------

Германн (18.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Семечко, это как раз аналогия _субстанционально однородной_ причины, которую я тут ставил под сомнение.


Я привёл пример появления из _субстанциально однородной_ причины.
Приведите наглядный пример появления без _субстанциально однородной_ причины.
Либо объясните, как происходит возникновение в отсутствии _субстанциально однородной_ причины.

----------


## До

> Приведите наглядный пример появления без _субстанциально однородной_ причины.


Например, возникновение сознания в первый момент жизни.




> Либо объясните, *как* происходит возникновение в отсутствии _субстанциально однородной_ причины.


Возникает. Ну вот вам материалистический пример - от чёрных дров возникает свет.

----------


## Greedy

> Например, возникновение сознания в первый момент жизни.


С одной стороны есть утверждение, что ничего не возникает, кроме как из своей субстанциальной причины.
С другой стороны есть Ваше утверждение, что сознание в первый момент жизни возникает в отсутствии своей субстанциальной причины.

Какое из этих утверждение верно?
Возникновение _чего-то_ из субстанциальной причины принимается нами обоими.
Возникновение _чего-то_ без субстанциальной причины констатируется только с Вашей стороны.
Поэтому необходимо доказать, возможно ли вообще возникновение без субстанциальной причины и сознания в частности.




> Возникает. Ну вот вам материалистический пример - от чёрных дров возникает свет.


Разумно предположить, что если дрова, попадая в условия нагрева, начинают светится, то в дровах есть субстанция, которая в подобных условиях преобразуется в свет. Физика это подтверждает.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Что есть субстанциальная однородность?

----------


## Нико

> Что есть субстанциальная однородность?


Ну это когда из семечка яблока вырастает яблоня, а не лимон.

----------


## Greedy

> Что есть субстанциальная однородность?


Семечко яблони и яблоня обладают _субстанциальной однородностью_, а семечко яблони и грушевое дерево - нет.
Другими словами, схожесть по природе коренной причины со следствием.

----------

Нико (18.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Семечко яблони и яблоня обладают _субстанциальной однородностью_, а семечко яблони и грушевое дерево - нет.


Однородность тут, положим, в смысле одного биологического вида. Как быть в случае неживых объектов?
И почему однородность характеризуют словом _субстанциальная_?




> Другими словами, схожесть по природе коренной причины со следствием.


Как это--по природе? Вы одно понятие, узкоспецифичное, объясняете через другое, чрезвычайно многозначное. Непонятно!

----------


## Greedy

> Как быть в случае неживых объектов?
> И почему однородность характеризуют словом _субстанциальная_?


Из золота нельзя сделать медную статуэтку.
Субстанциальной характеризуется, потому что следствие и коренная причина составлена из одной и той же субстанции.




> Как это--по природе? Вы одно понятие, узкоспецифичное, объясняете через другое, чрезвычайно многозначное. Непонятно!


В данном случае под схожестью по природе понимается субстанциальная однородность.

----------


## Нико

> И почему однородность характеризуют словом _субстанциальная_?



Я обычно перевожу как "сущностная". "Субстанциональная"  -- это неверная в русском языке калька с английского.

----------


## Нико

> Как это--по природе?


Просто "однородность".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Субстанциальной характеризуется, потому что следствие и коренная причина составлена из одной и той же субстанции.


Ну хорошо. Значит, источник света и свет считаются составленными из одной субстанции. Источник звука и звук. Источник мысли и мысль.




> В данном случае под схожестью по природе понимается субстанциальная однородность.


Зациклились. ))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я обычно перевожу как "сущностная".


Какое тибетское/санскритское слово Вы переводите обычно как "сущностная"?




> "Субстанциональная"  -- это неверная в русском языке калька с английского.


Как это неверная? Слово такое есть в словарях.
*субстанциальный* прил.
1) Соотносящийся по знач. с сущ.: субстанция (1*), связанный с ним.
2) Свойственный субстанции (1*), характерный для нее.

----------


## Германн

> Оно нормальное. Ваше "пустое" "определение" "белого" не запрещает его определение как "маслянистости"? У вас произвольная претензия. "Сознательность", это не "что угодно". Плюс, это была не _дефиниция_, а указание на сущность через наименование сущностного качества. (Какая разница, что оно называется похоже/однокоренное слово?) Тем более, я вам пишу, что дефиницию через другое как раз давать не обязательно. Нельзя дефиницировать феномен красного (в сознании), к примеру. Но можно назвать и все поймут о чем речь. Вы же предлагаете дефиницировать феномен красного, скажем, как определенная длинна волны фотонов и т.п. Т.е. _редуцируете_ сознание к физике. В сознании нет никаких длинн волн, фотонов или байтов, зато там есть различимое красное.


Определяю сознание через запрет редукции. Как запрет редукции оказывается у Вас редукцией - загадка. Слова "сознание" недостаточно для определения, потому что есть не меньше 200 определений "сознания". "Информационный процесс, носителем которого является материальный мозг" - одно из них. Ваше "определение" такой редукции не запрещает, потому что объём определения пуст. Значение термина "сознание" Вами не раскрыто.

----------


## Greedy

> Ну хорошо. Значит, источник света и свет считаются составленными из одной субстанции. Источник звука и звук. Источник мысли и мысль.


Современный уровень физики это подтверждает.
Звук - это упругие волны механический колебаний. Источник звука - это твёрдая, жидкая или газообразная среда.
Звук - это одна из форм существования подобной среды. Т.е. звук не появляется. Среда меняет свою форму бытия - нами это воспринимается как звук.
Изменение среды производится через воздействие на её составные части - атомы.

Свет - это электромагнитное излучение. Источник света - электромагнитное поле.
Свет - это одна из форм существования электромагнитного поля. Т.е. свет не появляется. Электромагнитное поле меняет свою форму бытия - для нас это либо тепло, либо свет.
Изменение среды производится через воздействие на её составные части - электроны.

Что такое мысль и источник мысли науке неизвестно.

----------


## Нико

> Какое тибетское/санскритское слово Вы переводите обычно как "сущностная"?



skal mnyam gyi rgyu

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Современный уровень физики это подтверждает.
> 
> Звук - это упругие волны механический колебаний. Источник звука - это твёрдая, жидкая или газообразная среда.
> Звук - это одна из форм существования подобной среды. Т.е. звук не появляется. Среда меняет свою форму бытия - нами это воспринимается как звук.
> Изменение среды производится через воздействие на её составные части - атомы.


Причём тут "физика подтверждает"? мы вроде как разбирали понятие субст. однородности, введенное буддийским автором.
Вы определили это понятие как составленность явления и его источника из одной субстанции. Или я неправильно понял?




> Что такое мысль и источник мысли науке неизвестно.


Вам как буддисту и человеку должно быть известно, что мысль--это некоторое психическое явление.
Вот и назовите её источник, пользуясь тем определением субст. однородности, которое сами дали.
Неужто это сложно?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> skal mnyam gyi rgyu


А в этом тексте субст. причина = nyer len gyi rgyu, upadanakarana.

----------


## Нико

> А в этом тексте субст. причина = nyer len gyi rgyu, upadanakarana.


А да, Вы правы.

----------


## Ильят

> Пожалста.
> Некто: ум не делают из субстанции подобно горшку--из глины, поэтому незачем говорить о субстанции ума.
> Автор: еретик! у всякой вещи есть субстанция!


Думаю, смысл вашего ответа совпадает с тем тезисом, который обсуждается в постах До:

Некто: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует.

Если вы согласны с совпадением, то можете посмотреть мои ответы До.

----------


## До

> Думаю, смысл вашего ответа совпадает с тем тезисом, который обсуждается в постах До:
> 
> *Некто: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует*.
> 
> Если вы согласны с совпадением, то можете посмотреть мои ответы До.


Это не мой тезис, какой раз повторяю. Мой тезис: _первый момента ума не имеет субстанциально [однородной] причины_.


Не любой момент ума и не любой момент ума этой жизни, а _первый момент ума_ в этой жизни.
Не "не существует", а _не имеет_.
Не причины вообще, а причины тождественной по субстанции (или сущности). Т.е. не имеет доминантной причиной прошлый ум.

----------


## Балабуст

> На огненном подношении было много людей, потому что был праздник. Оказавшись прямо за спиной Учителя, я решил выполнить садхану, не только представляя Гуру в воображении, но видя его прямо перед собой. Путь даже со спины. Как только визуализировал Учителя Йидамом, он повернулся на 180 градусов, и внимательно на меня посмотрел. Потом вернулся к огненному подношению - а я продолжил садхану. 
> 
> Есть Ламы, видящие ум других людей, как на ладони (хотя это не главное).
> Мы живём в легендарное время, но просто не ценим возможности.


А бывает так идешь по улице засмотришься на впереди идущего/стоящего человека а он оборачивается посмотреть на тебя.

----------


## Ильят

*До*

Кажется, мы переходим на разные языки... :Big Grin: 

Тождество по сущности определяется как «восемь дверей охвата» (khyab pa sgo brgyad, asta vyaptidvara):

khyab pa (vyapti) – охватывание, охват – определяет такое отношение между двумя дхармами, при котором одна из них – охватываемая (khyab bya) – охватывается (yis khyab) другой – охватывающей (khyab byed). Подразделяется на «восемь дверей охвата» (khyab pa sgo brgyad, asta vyaptidvara):

yin khyab – охватывание, охват [по типу] «является».
Подразделяется на два: 1. А охватывается Б при выполнении следующего условия: если (нечто) является А, то (оно) является и Б; 2. Б охватывается А при выполнении следующего условия: если (нечто) является Б, то (оно) является и А

min khyab – охватывание, охват [по типу] «не является».
Подразделяется на два: 1. А охватывается Б при выполнении следующего условия: если (нечто) не является А, то (оно) не является и Б; 2. Б охватывается А при выполнении следующего условия: если (нечто) не является Б, то (оно) не является и А

yod khyab – охватывание, охват [по типу] «существует».
Подразделяется на два: 1. А охватывается Б при выполнении следующего условия: где существует А, (там) существует и Б; 2. Б охватывается А при выполнении следующего условия: где существует Б, (там) существует и А

med khyab – охватывание, охват [по типу] «не существует».
Подразделяется на два: 1. А охватывается Б при выполнении следующего условия: где не существует А, (там) не существует и Б; 2. Б охватывается А при выполнении следующего условия: где не существует Б, (там) не существует и А

Поэтому, если причина является тожд. по сущности следствию, то причина является следствием и существует\не существует одновременно с ним. Абсурд.

Тождество по субстанции - это тождество по сущности только у существующих субстанционально дхарм. Например, существующее и предмет познания тождественны по сущности, но не по субстанции, а произведенное и непостоянное тождественны и по сущности, и по субстанции.

Субстанция - многозначный термин. В данном случае "субстанция" соотносится с "обладаемым" (nyer len, upadana) (субстанциональная причина - nyer len gyi rgyu, upadanakarana). Обладаемое - части, цветоформа и т.д., атомы, моменты - то, из чего состоит нечто. Поэтому субстанционально существует то действительное (vastu), которое не випраюкта-санскара, т.е. субстанционально существуют материя и ум (психическое).

Если A=B, C=B => A=C то: ёлка - дерево; дуб - дерево = ёлка - дуб?

Ёлка и дерево - одностороннее тождество. Можно назвать "односторонним проникновением" (ёлка "проникает" (тождественна по сущности) в дерево, но дерево не "проникает" (не тождественно по сущности) в ёлку).

Вот и я говорю, что другие причины ни при чём; их можно пока оставить.
Речь не идет и про "должна быть" (субстанциональная причина первого момента ума этой жизни). Она либо есть, либо нет. Не имеет = не существует = отсутствует и т.д. Сначало надо разобраться - есть или нет субстанциональная причина первого момента ума этой жизни. А потом посмотреть первоначальный диспут, где отвергается, что субстанциональной причиной его является материя.

Хорошо, *давайте вернемся к прежнему предмету дискуссии* (в предыдущих диспутах просто заменим на "первый момент ума этой жизни"):

Автор: *первый момент ума этой жизни*; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует.

Здесь я не хочу опровергнуть наличие у первого момента ума этой жизни субст. причину, а показываю абсурдность тезиса: "первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует".

----------


## Ильят

> Я обычно перевожу как "сущностная". "Субстанциональная"  -- это неверная в русском языке калька с английского.


А я не смешиваю при переводе с тиб. "ngo bo" (rupa (bhava)) и "rdzas" (dravya), так как это совсем разные смыслы, лишь иногда пересекающиеся (накладывающиеся), например, в категории тождества по субстанции (ekadravya).

skal mnyam gyi rgyu (sambhagahetu) перевожу так: *однородная причина* – то, что осуществляет порождение подобного себе последующего сходного рода (rigs 'dra); или осуществляющее порождение собственного плода, подобного себе самой по роду (rang 'bras rang dang rigs 'dra skyed byed).

----------

Нико (20.02.2013), Сергей Хос (20.02.2013)

----------


## Ильят

Дополню своё сообщение #152:

Автор: первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональный поток не существует, так как то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует.

Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом, то приходим к тому, что:
Охватывание существует, так как если то, что порождает главным образом субстанцию первого момента ума этой жизни в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, это охватывается тем, что субстанциональный поток первого момента ума этой жизни не существует, приходим к этому, так как если то, что полностью становится субстанцией (полностью преобразуется в субстанцию) (*где слово «полностью» отрицает постоянство – переход чего-либо из момента в момент; слово «становится» отрицает прерывность-уничтоженность без причинности, а "субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока" отсекает все другие виды причин, так как, хотя другие виды причин и порождают субстанцию первого момента ума этой жизни, но эта субстанция не является последующим в их собственных субстанциональных потоках, а также, хотя другие виды причин и порождают последующее в их собственных субстанциональных потоках, но это последующее не является субстанцией первого момента ума этой жизни*) первого момента ума этой жизни в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, это охватывается тем, что субстанциональный поток первого момента ума этой жизни не существует.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Думаю, смысл вашего ответа совпадает с тем тезисом, который обсуждается в постах До:
> 
> Некто: ум этой жизни; его субстанциональная причина не существует.


Не совпадает: я оспариваю целесообразность применения понятия.

Некто: бессмысленно говорить о СП ума. Ум не делают из субстанции, в отличие от горшка.
Автор: ум этой жизни; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").
Некто: аргумент лишен смысла подобно детскому лепету.

----------


## Пилигрим

> Эти доказательства (с моими дополнениями и упрощениями), по утверждению геше Джампы Тинлея, излагаются в первой главе Праманаварттики.
> 
> Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной (nyer len gyi rgyu, upadanakarana) является существующее, так как его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее, и несуществующее не является его субстанциональной причиной.
> 
> Если, по-вашему, аргумент не охватывается предикатом (нет второго и\или третьего свойств правильного аргумента), то приходим к тому, что:
> Охватывание существует, так как если субстанциональной причиной чего бы то ни было является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее, и несуществующее не является его (чего бы то ни было) субстанциональной причиной, то это положение охватывается тем, что его (чего бы то ни было) субстанциональной причиной является существующее.
> 
> Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее) обоснован, так как он (первый момент ума этой жизни) является несуществованием самости индивида.
> 
> ...


А если так?
Оппонент: Не согласен Существующий (не имеющий самости индивид) может быть субстанциональным либо не субстанциональным.
Если он субстанционален: его субстанция  либо существует в причине, либо нет. Если существует, то возникновения нет (нет смысла в возникновении того что уже существует). Если не существует, то нет никаких оснований утверждать, что именно данная субстанциональная причина является причиной возникновения. (Что угодно от чего угодно – хаос)
Если он не субстанционален: То он возник от не соответствующей ему (субстанциональной) причины (Что угодно от чего угодно – хаос).

----------


## Greedy

> Не совпадает: я оспариваю целесообразность применения понятия.


*ИльяТ* выше привёл точное определение субстанциальной причины.

Простым объяснением это выглядит так.
Мы принимает, что существует нечто. Из чего возникло это нечто?
Отвергая невозможные варианты возникновения (без причины, из самого себя, из другого или вместе), принимается возникновение через преобразование.
Нечто возникло через трансформацию чего-то, что предшествовало нечто. Вот это предшествующее есть субстанциальная причина для нечто.

По этой причине, когда отрицается субстанциальная причина для первого момента ума в этой жизни, отрицается не то, что ум возник от ума, а то, что ум возник через преобразование чего-то, что в итоге стало первым моментом ума в этой жизни.
Таким образом, то, что первый момент ума в этой жизни имеет субстанциальную причину, должно приниматься.

Второй вопрос. Что может выступать в роли субстанциальной причины первого момента ума в этой жизни? Материальное, психическое и т.д. - рассмотрено в первом посте этой темы.

----------


## Ильят

> Не совпадает: я оспариваю целесообразность применения понятия.
> 
> Некто: бессмысленно говорить о СП ума. Ум не делают из субстанции, в отличие от горшка.
> Автор: ум этой жизни; то, что порождает главным образом его субстанцию в [качестве] собственного субстанционального потока не существует, так как его субстанциональная причина не существует. Аргумент должен приниматься оппонентом (нельзя сказать "аргумент не обоснован").
> Некто: аргумент лишен смысла подобно детскому лепету.


Я вижу смысл говорить о СП ума. Если вы не видите смысла, тогда извините, что потревожил  :Smilie:

----------


## Ильят

> А если так?
> Оппонент: Не согласен Существующий (не имеющий самости индивид) может быть субстанциональным либо не субстанциональным.
> Если он субстанционален: его субстанция  либо существует в причине, либо нет. Если существует, то возникновения нет (нет смысла в возникновении того что уже существует). Если не существует, то нет никаких оснований утверждать, что именно данная субстанциональная причина является причиной возникновения. (Что угодно от чего угодно – хаос)
> Если он не субстанционален: То он возник от не соответствующей ему (субстанциональной) причины (Что угодно от чего угодно – хаос).


Извините, не уверен, что понял...

Ответа "не согласен" быть не может, так как несогласие выражается в том, что 1. аргумент не обоснован и 2. аргумент не охватывается предикатом. Больше в умозаключении не соглашаться не с чем. Оппоненту достаточно сказать одну из этих фраз. Или начать новый диспут с изложения нового умозаключения.
Индивид не существует субстанционально, так как является випраюкта-санскарой.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> *ИльяТ* выше привёл точное определение субстанциальной причины.


Где выше? Там что-то про однородную причину, самбхагахету.




> Отвергая невозможные варианты возникновения (без причины, из самого себя, из другого или вместе), принимается возникновение через преобразование.
> Нечто возникло через трансформацию чего-то, что предшествовало нечто. Вот это предшествующее есть субстанциальная причина для нечто.


Ну понятно. Речь идёт о некоторой динамической онтологии, в которой сначала имеет место один объект, потом имеет место иной вместо первого.
При этом считается, что всякий объект О имеет место только тогда, когда ранее имел место объект, входящий в класс "годных к преобразованию в О". (1)




> По этой причине, когда отрицается субстанциальная причина для первого момента ума в этой жизни, отрицается не то, что ум возник от ума, а то, что ум возник через преобразование чего-то, что в итоге стало первым моментом ума в этой жизни.
> Таким образом, то, что первый момент ума в этой жизни имеет субстанциальную причину, должно приниматься.


Это следует из (1).




> Второй вопрос. Что может выступать в роли субстанциальной причины первого момента ума в этой жизни? Материальное, психическое и т.д. - рассмотрено в первом посте этой темы.


Тут добавляем, что всякий объект относится одному и только одному классу из: материальное, психическое, абстрактное (випраюкта). (2)
Всякий момент ума относим к психическому, а красное относим к материальному (дуализм). (3)

----------


## Greedy

> Тут добавляем, что всякий объект относится одному и только одному классу из: материальное, психическое, абстрактное (випраюкта). (2)
> Всякий момент ума относим к психическому, а красное относим к материальному (дуализм). (3)


В чём сложность?

----------


## Пилигрим

> Извините, не уверен, что понял...
> 
> Ответа "не согласен" быть не может, так как несогласие выражается в том, что 1. аргумент не обоснован и 2. предикат не охватывается аргументом. Больше в умозаключении не соглашаться не с чем. Оппоненту достаточно сказать одну из этих фраз. Или начать новый диспут с изложения нового умозаключения.
> Индивид не существует субстанционально, так как является випраюкта-санскарой.


ОК



> ...Первый аргумент (его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее) обоснован, так как он (первый момент ума этой жизни) является несуществованием самости индивида...


Аргумент не обоснован. Если субстанциональная причина существует, то субстанция причины либо является субстанцией первого момента ума либо нет. Если является, то возникновения первого момента ума нет. Если не яваляется, то первый момент ума не является несуществованием самости индивида.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В чём сложность?


Сложности будут потом, если аккуратно расписывать доказательство.
Хотя предпосылки уже выглядят странновато. Красное, _состоящее из частиц_, опять же.

----------


## Greedy

> Сложности будут потом, если аккуратно расписывать доказательство.
> Хотя предпосылки уже выглядят странновато. Красное, _состоящее из частиц_, опять же.


Что не так с доказательством? И с предпосылками? И что не так с красным?

----------


## Ильят

> ОК
> 
> Аргумент не обоснован. Если субстанциональная причина существует, то субстанция причины либо является субстанцией первого момента ума либо нет. Если является, то возникновения первого момента ума нет. Если не яваляется, то первый момент ума не является несуществованием самости индивида.


Здесь не понял, какой аргумент не обоснован.
Если не обоснован этот аргумент:
Первый момент ума этой жизни; его субстанциональной причиной является одно из двух: существующее или несуществующее, так как *он (первый момент ума этой жизни) является несуществованием самости индивида*,
то далее можно изложить всем хорошо известные аргументы несуществования самости индивида в отношении первого момента ума этой жизни.

Если вы начинаете новый диспут, то так:

1. Некто: если нечто является плодом субстанциональной причины, оно охватывается тем, что является тождественным по субстанции этой субстанциональной причине.
Автор: глиняный кувшин - соединившееся (санскрита); он является тождественным по субстанции своей субстанциональной причине, так как он является плодом своей субстанциональной причины. Охватывание должно приниматься оппонентом (нельзя ответить "не охватывается", так как будет противоречие с первоначальным тезисом).
Некто: согласен.
Автор: глиняный кувшин - соединившееся; он является тождественным по сущности своей субстанциональной причине, так как он является тождественным по субстанции своей субстанциональной причине, приходим к этому, так как в "Лучи солнечного света собрания [тем] коренных текстов" сказано: "соединившееся, тождественное по сущности, и тождественное по субстанции - два - тождественны по смыслу".
Некто: согласен.
Автор: ком глины в качестве субстанциональной причиной глиняного кувшина - соединившегося; он является тождественным по сущности глиняному кувшину - соединившемуся, так как глиняный кувшин - соединившееся является тождественным по сущности ему (тому кому глины).
Некто: согласен.
Автор: ком глины в качестве субстанциональной причиной глиняного кувшина - соединившегося; он является глиняным кувшином - соединившимся, и где (когда) существует глиняный кувшин - соединившееся, там (тогда) существует и он, так как он является тождественным по сущности глиняному кувшину - соединившемуся.
Охватывание существует, так как два: тождество по сущности и «восемь дверей охвата» (khyab pa sgo brgyad, asta vyaptidvara) (см. сообщение #184) являются тождественными по смыслу.
Согласие невозможно, так как ком глины в качестве субстанциональной причиной глиняного кувшина - соединившегося; он не является глиняным кувшином - соединившимся, и где (когда) существует глиняный кувшин - соединившееся, там (тогда) не существует и он. Первый аргумент обоснован, так как те два являются отличными по сущности, приходим к этому, так как являются иными (разными) смыслами, не существующими взаимосвязанно (phan tshun 'brel med don gzhan). Второй аргумент обоснован, так как те два являются причиной и плодом.

2. Некто: если нечто, являясь плодом своей субстанциональной причины, не является тождественным по субстанции своей субстанциональной причине, оно охватывается тем, что не является несуществованием самости индивида.
Автор: глиняный кувшин - соединившееся (санскрита); он не является несуществованием самости индивида, так как он, являясь плодом своей субстанциональной причины, не является тождественным по субстанции своей субстанциональной причине. Охватывание должно приниматься оппонентом (нельзя ответить "не охватывается", так как будет противоречие с первоначальным тезисом). Аргумент уже обоснован выше (№1).
Некто: согласен.
Автор: глиняный кувшин - соединившееся (санскрита); он является несуществованием самости индивида, так как он является несуществованием самости, приходим к этому, так как он не имеет места истинно.
Некто: аргумент не обоснован.
Автор: глиняный кувшин - соединившееся (санскрита); он не имеет места истинно, так как является возникающим зависимо.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Что не так с доказательством?


Автор собирается доказать, что в объекты психического класса годны к преобразованию только объекты того же класса.

Допустим, он это делает так:



> Материя, такая как мозг, не может являться субстанциальной причиной первого момента ума, так как сосуществует с ним, тогда как согласно причинной преемственности должна была бы отсутствовать в момент возникновения того, что называется первый момент ума этой жизни.


Тут: объект материального класса не годен к преобразованию в объект психического класса.
Почему? Так как материальное сосуществует с психическим, а должно быть предшествование.
Дефект рассуждения: недостаточно обосновано отсутствие некоторого материального, предшествующего психическому. О какой "причинной преемственности" идет речь?

Или так:



> По этой же причине в качестве субстанциальной причины не могут выступать органы восприятия и их объекты, а также любая другая материя, так как по определению она не выполняет функцию восприятия — ясности и осознавания.


Тут: объект материального класса не годен к преобразованию в объект психического класса.
Почему? Так как материальное не выполняет функцию психического.
Дефект рассуждения: речь идёт о двух объектах. Первый пускай не выполняет, а второй, полученный преобразованием,--выполняет. Иначе на что преобразование?




> И с предпосылками?


Если вывод действителен, то он действителен вот с такими предпосылками, только и всего.




> И что не так с красным?


Оно внешнее и внутреннее.  :Smilie:  Что это значит? Которое из них "состоит из частиц"?

----------


## Greedy

> Дефект рассуждения: недостаточно обосновано отсутствие некоторого материального, предшествующего психическому. О какой "причинной преемственности" идет речь?
> Дефект рассуждения: речь идёт о двух объектах. Первый пускай не выполняет, а второй, полученный преобразованием,--выполняет. Иначе на что преобразование?


Принимая возможность преобразования материального в психическое, Вы констатируете одно из невозможных возникновений - из ничего: при трансформации в психическое появляются новые качества.

----------


## Вантус

И не надоело выдавать средневековую труху на нелепом русско-тибетском новоязе за доказательство?

----------


## Германн

> А бывает так идешь по улице засмотришься на впереди идущего/стоящего человека а он оборачивается посмотреть на тебя.


Да. Ничего особенного в моей истории нет, совершенно. Просто хотелось человека вдохновить, что ли.

----------


## Вантус

> Принимая возможность преобразования материального в психическое, Вы констатируете одно из невозможных возникновений - из ничего: при трансформации в психическое появляются новые качества.


Вот мы из молока сделали масло. Из ничего появилось новое качество - твердости, другой вкус и т.п. Или из еды мы сделали кал - было съедобно, а стало - несъедобно.

----------


## Ондрий

"твердость" в молоке все-таки была)))) но очень очень низкая))

----------


## Вантус

> "твердость" в молоке все-таки была)))) но очень очень низкая))


Так и в сознании была рупа. Но очень мало и поэтому ее не заметили.

----------


## Ондрий

> Так и в сознании была рупа. Но очень мало и поэтому ее не заметили.


Была или нет - сей вопрос не проверяем ибо трансцендентен и зависит от веры в те или иные постулаты каждой из философских систем.

----------


## Вантус

> Была или нет - сей вопрос не проверяем ибо трансцендентен и зависит от веры в те или иные постулаты каждой из философских систем.


Поэтому и говорю - бред это, а не доказательство.

----------


## Нико

Как это: в сознании была рупа? Как в нематериальном может оказаться нечто материальное? Тут уже много слов было сказано про субстанциональные или сущностные причины. .....

----------


## Ондрий

> Как это: в сознании была рупа?


Вот так.

----------

Pema Sonam (20.02.2013), Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вот так.


Какой южас! В мозг проникла лопата! )

----------


## Ондрий

> Какой южас! В мозг проникла лопата! )


В сознание проникла рупа. И не лопата, а топор.

----------


## Нико

> В сознание проникла рупа. И не лопата, а топор.


Ну хорошо, топор. Только не в сознание, а в мозг. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Ну хорошо, топор. Только не в сознание, а в мозг. )


Я даже не буду предлагать эксперимент - что будет с сознанием при таком действе.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Я даже не буду предлагать эксперимент - что будет с сознанием при таком действе.


Ничего не будет. Потому что это -фейк.

----------


## Ондрий

> Ничего не будет. Потому что это -фейк.


Ну если обрести плод Калачакры, то не будет.

----------


## Нико

Ну если обрести плод Калачакры, то не будет.

Это к Ламе Йонтену Гьялцо вопрос. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Это к Ламе Йонтену Гьялцо вопрос. )


ЕСДЛ тоже не менее прекрасно все расписал об этом.

----------


## Нико

> ЕСДЛ тоже не менее прекрасно все расписал об этом.


По поводу фейков? В топорами в голове?

----------


## Ондрий

> По поводу фейков? В топорами в голове?


Примерно да. Практически об этом самом.

----------


## Нико

> Примерно да. Практически об этом самом.


Я не слышала. И вряд ли ЕСДЛ такие фотки смотрел. )

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не слышала. И вряд ли ЕСДЛ такие фотки смотрел. )


Коментарии к одному вангу Калачакры в US. За редакцией Дж.Хопкинса. (кажется он был). На рус. не издавалась кажется.

----------


## Нико

> Коментарии к одному вангу Калачакры в US. За редакцией Дж.Хопкинса. (кажется он был). На рус. не издавалась кажется.


А линк?

----------


## Нико

> Да. Ничего особенного в моей истории нет, совершенно. Просто хотелось человека вдохновить, что ли.


Да,из одной известной песни -- " Я обернулся, чтобы посмотреть, обернулась ли ты". ))

----------


## Ондрий

> А линк?


В бумажной библиотеке  :Smilie:

----------


## Ильят

> И не надоело выдавать средневековую труху на нелепом русско-тибетском новоязе за доказательство?


Хотя "трухе" (по вашим словам) и 2500 лет, но, как видите, оформленной в диспуте, ей нет опровержения. Почему?
1. не смогли разобраться в системе диспута за столько-то лет?
2. не опровержимо?
3. "это - "труха", а мне до лампочки"?

----------


## Вантус

> Хотя "трухе" (по вашим словам) и 2500 лет, но, как видите, оформленной в диспуте, ей нет опровержения. Почему?
> 1. не смогли разобраться в системе диспута за столько-то лет?
> 2. не опровержимо?
> 3. "это - "труха", а мне до лампочки"?


Этой трухе нет опровержения примерно по той же причине, почему Неуловимый Джо - неуловим. Т.е. всем, кому просто показать бредовость этих построений, эта труха безразлична или даже просто неизвестна.
Т.е. никто из ученых не будет подстраиваться под архаичный стиль диспута и говорить "охватывается" или там "подхватывается", как бы вам хотелось. Вы должны хотя бы чем-то заинтересовать людей понимающих, чтоб они в ваших рассуждениях начали вообще копаться. А заинтересовать можно только каким-то повторяемым практическим результатом, с которым у вас туго.

----------

Alex (21.02.2013), Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Ондрий (21.02.2013), Поляков (22.02.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вы констатируете одно из невозможных возникновений - из ничего:


Перебарщиваете.




> при трансформации в психическое появляются новые качества.


Если бы при преобразовании не появлялись новые качества, то преобразования бы не заметили.

----------


## Greedy

> Если бы при преобразовании не появлялись новые качества, то преобразования бы не заметили.


Новые качества не появляются, а становятся доступными для восприятия.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Это одно и то же.

----------


## Ильят

> Этой трухе нет опровержения примерно по той же причине, почему Неуловимый Джо - неуловим. Т.е. всем, кому просто показать бредовость этих построений, эта труха безразлична или даже просто неизвестна.
> Т.е. никто из ученых не будет подстраиваться под архаичный стиль диспута и говорить "охватывается" или там "подхватывается", как бы вам хотелось. Вы должны хотя бы чем-то заинтересовать людей понимающих, чтоб они в ваших рассуждениях начали вообще копаться. А заинтересовать можно только каким-то повторяемым практическим результатом, с которым у вас туго.


Стало быть, третий вариант...
Сансара заставит заинтересоваться, со временем... :Smilie:  :Cry:

----------


## Вантус

> Стало быть, третий вариант...
> Сансара заставит заинтересоваться, со временем...


Ну, это во всех религиях - Г-дь рассудит, сансара заставит и Кришна поможет. Вы еще никак не доказали существования сансары, а уже ссылаетесь на это, как на доказанный результат.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Вы еще никак не доказали существования сансары, а уже ссылаетесь на это, как на доказанный результат.


А сансару надо доказывать?????

----------


## Дубинин

> А сансару надо доказывать?????


Не контролированные перерождения под властью омрачений?- а не надо? (Вроде даже название темы про это).

----------


## Нико

> Не контролированные перерождения под властью омрачений?- а не надо? (Вроде даже название темы про это).


Зачем доказывать, если мы в ней живём и всё сами видим? Да, следующие и предыдущие рождения надо бы доказать, но Первая Благородная истина, вроде, в доказательстве не нуждается. (

----------


## Дубинин

> Зачем доказывать, если мы в ней живём и всё сами видим? Да, следующие и предыдущие рождения надо бы доказать, но Первая Благородная истина, вроде, в доказательстве не нуждается. (


На то она и 1-я Благородная-что только Благородные-на прямую познают, остальным доказывать-показывать. Ибо дуккха, это не только "великая нехочуха", но и "великая хочуха", а так-же "великий пофик".

----------


## Нико

> а так-же "великий пофик".


Это уже отречение. )

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Читал материалы исследования советскими психологами феноменов вспоминания своих прошлых жизней некоторых детей в Китае, все воспоминания подтвердились и более того даже открыли некоторые детали, которые были утрачены... Вопросов больше чем ответов

----------


## AlexТ

> Читал материалы исследования советскими психологами феноменов вспоминания своих прошлых жизней некоторых детей в Китае, все воспоминания подтвердились и более того даже открыли некоторые детали, которые были утрачены... Вопросов больше чем ответов


Может эти правильные воспоминания "от Сатаны" для того что бы опровергнуть Православие... Единственно верное учение...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

(_Алекс считает Дхамму как самую лучшую религию_).

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Может эти правильные воспоминания "от Сатаны" для того что бы опровергнуть Православие... Единственно верное учение... 
> 
> (_Алекс считает Дхамму как самую лучшую религию_).


Да с религией вопрос никак не связан был, обычное исследование таких вот феноменов наряду там с фактами феноменальной памяти и прочее. Дети там, рожденные в СССР, говорили, что вот я читал один пример и в данном примере ребенок утверждал, что в прошлой жизни жил там то, улица так то называлась, дом описывал, называл имя и все это они выезжали и проверяли, и действительно находили все вышеперечисленное или находили об этом в записях в этих населенных пунктах вообще там случай был с Китаем связанный, ну и в самом Китае несколько таких научных инциндентов было рассмотрено.. обычные исследования... сходите в библиотеку МГУ, почитайте, а может даже пообщайтесь с такими вот нашими учеными.

----------


## AlexТ

> Да с религией вопрос никак не связан был, обычное исследование таких вот феноменов наряду там с фактами феноменальной памяти и прочее. Дети там, рожденные в СССР, говорили, что вот я читал один пример и в данном примере ребенок утверждал, что в прошлой жизни жил там то, улица так то называлась, дом описывал, называл имя и все это они выезжали и проверяли, и действительно находили все вышеперечисленное или находили об этом в записях в этих населенных пунктах вообще там случай был с Китаем связанный, ну и в самом Китае несколько таких научных инциндентов было рассмотрено.. обычные исследования... сходите в библиотеку МГУ, почитайте, а может даже пообщайтесь с такими вот нашими учеными.



Такие случаи доказывают перерождения также убедительно как доказывают влияние Сатаны для введения сомнений о Православии. 

Также такие случаи иногда имеют обычные объяснения. Мальчик где то что то увидел а потом стал думать что это был он.  Почитайте:
http://skeptico.blogs.com/skeptico/2...rnation_a.html

Отец взял 18 месячного ребёнка в музей Второй Мировой Войны где мальчик смотрел на самолёты... Потом мальчику стали сниться кошмары что якобы он был сбитым пилотом в второй мировой на том самолёте который он наблюдал в музее.  Ну а потом его бабушка предложила что якобы мальчик вспоминает свою прошлую жизнь... Пригласили эксперта которая конечно поддерживала его в "в споминаниях прошлой жизни"... И конечно история стала сенсацией на ТВ и рэйтинги поднялись...  Можно писать книги и делать деньги...

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Поляков (26.02.2013)

----------


## Ильят

*Вантусу и другим уважаемым оппонентам*

В рамках вначалеизложенного диспута к рассмотрению принимаются несогласия только в виде необоснованности аргумента или отсутствия охвата аргумента предикатом. За рамками вначалеизложенного диспута к рассмотрению принимаются тезисы в виде: "объект" + (является\не является) "предикат" (или существует\не существует) + к тезису желательно, но не обязательно, "аргумент" (так как является\не является... или так как ... существует\не существует). :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вантус

Ильят, рассмешили. А давайте сперва договоримся о дефинициях? Что у нас значит слово "превращение" (одно явление превращается в другое), например? Или что значит, что одно явление суть причина другого?

----------


## Ильят

> Ильят, рассмешили. А давайте сперва договоримся о дефинициях? Что у нас значит слово "превращение" (одно явление превращается в другое), например? Или что значит, что одно явление суть причина другого?


Причина некой дхармы - то, что осуществляет порождение той дхармы.
"Превращение" - специфический термин. Не значит "переход" чего бы то ни было из причины в следствие, что уточняется словом "полностью" ("полностью превращается"\"полностью становится"); выделяет особую причину - например, семя для ростка: семя полностью превращается в росток (полностью становится ростком), в отличие от других причин ростка - солнца, воды и т.д.

----------


## Вантус

> Причина некой дхармы - то, что осуществляет порождение той дхармы.


Меня не провести. А что есть "порождение"?



> "Превращение" - специфический термин. Не значит "переход" чего бы то ни было из причины в следствие, что уточняется словом "полностью" ("полностью превращается"\"полностью становится"); выделяет особую причину - например, семя для ростка: семя полностью превращается в росток (полностью становится ростком), в отличие от других причин ростка - солнца, воды и т.д.


Какое-то не особо формализованное определение. Надо подумать.

----------


## Ильят

Порождение - обретение существования.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Такие случаи доказывают перерождения также убедительно как доказывают влияние Сатаны для введения сомнений о Православии. 
> 
> Также такие случаи иногда имеют обычные объяснения. Мальчик где то что то увидел а потом стал думать что это был он.  Почитайте:
> http://skeptico.blogs.com/skeptico/2...rnation_a.html
> 
> Отец взял 18 месячного ребёнка в музей Второй Мировой Войны где мальчик смотрел на самолёты... Потом мальчику стали сниться кошмары что якобы он был сбитым пилотом в второй мировой на том самолёте который он наблюдал в музее.  Ну а потом его бабушка предложила что якобы мальчик вспоминает свою прошлую жизнь... Пригласили эксперта которая конечно поддерживала его в "в споминаниях прошлой жизни"... И конечно история стала сенсацией на ТВ и рэйтинги поднялись...  Можно писать книги и делать деньги...


По поводу увиденному вами в передаче ничего не знаю, но я говорю о реальных таких вот опытах, которые описаны в советской научной периодике и литературе, факт подтасовок вообще был исключен, вы бы ознакомились бы для начала, сходите в библиотеку МГУ им. Ломоносова, на кафедру сходите, пообщайтесь...

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Здесь речь идет о разновидностях и свойствах памяти прежде всего, несомненно это различные определенные области коры головного мозга, но не исключаются и вышеописанные зафиксированные случаи, а также случаи с феноменальной памятью ну и т.д. и тп

----------


## Нико

> Меня не провести. А что есть "порождение"?


А где Вас "не провести"? Всё правильно выше было сказано.

----------


## Вантус

> Порождение - обретение существования.


Т.е. А порождает Б = Б возможно наблюдать только тогда, когда возможно наблюдать А? "Существование"  - это слишком расплывчато, метафизично. Мы можем оперировать лишь наблюдениями, а заключение о существовании - это всегда обобщение наблюдений.
Определение нуждается в уточнении.

----------


## Вантус

> А где Вас "не провести"? Всё правильно выше было сказано.


Для поверхностного ума - может быть и правильно.

----------


## Ильят

> Т.е. А порождает Б = Б возможно наблюдать только тогда, когда возможно наблюдать А? "Существование"  - это слишком расплывчато, метафизично. Мы можем оперировать лишь наблюдениями, а заключение о существовании - это всегда обобщение наблюдений.
> Определение нуждается в уточнении.


Время наличия плода не охватывается временем наблюдения его причины (т.е. если существует плод, не обязательно существует наблюдение его причины).

Существующее - установленное (обоснованное, осознаваемое) верным познанием.

----------

Нико (26.02.2013)

----------


## Светлана М.

Ну вот, так надеялась что-нибудь убедительное почитать по теме доказательства прошлых жизней, а тут такое...  :Frown:  Таким как я, выросшим вне культуры буддизма, необходим дополнительный пинок, чтобы искреннее в них поверить. Но не с помощью средства, которым можно доказать все что угодно, даже если оно не является правдой!

Скажите, пожалуйста, а существуют ли в принципе какие-то еще доказательства, помимо логических?



Один мой знакомый, проектирующий "железо", недавно сказал: "Я лучше любых буддистов разбираюсь в работе сознания, потому что проектирую". Не теплое ли с мягким сравнил - "железо" с сознанием? Примерно так же, имхо, семантика языка и логические конструкции взаимосвязаны с тем, как ситуация с прошлыми жизнями обстоит в реальности.

----------


## Нико

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а существуют ли в принципе какие-то еще доказательства, помимо логических?


Да, рассказы помнящих очевидцев.

----------


## Светлана М.

Ясно. Значит, в ситуации отсутствия очевидцев - никаких.

----------


## Нико

> Ясно. Значит, в ситуации отсутствия очевидцев - никаких.


Только логические.

----------


## Ильят

> Ну вот, так надеялась что-нибудь убедительное почитать по теме доказательства прошлых жизней, а тут такое...  Таким как я, выросшим вне культуры буддизма, необходим дополнительный пинок, чтобы искреннее в них поверить. Но не с помощью средства, которым можно доказать все что угодно, даже если оно не является правдой!
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, а существуют ли в принципе какие-то еще доказательства, помимо логических?
> 
> 
> 
> Один мой знакомый, проектирующий "железо", недавно сказал: "Я лучше любых буддистов разбираюсь в работе сознания, потому что проектирую". Не теплое ли с мягким сравнил - "железо" с сознанием? Примерно так же, имхо, семантика языка и логические конструкции взаимосвязаны с тем, как ситуация с прошлыми жизнями обстоит в реальности.


Не имеет значения, в какой культуре вырасти, чтобы задуматься и понять, что весь этот мир, всё бытие, макро-и микро-мироустройство основано на определенных законах (иначе невозможно было бы планировать свою деятельность и получать определенные результаты, т.е. никакая целенаправленная деятельность была бы невозможна). Что это за законы? Это законы нашего мышления, выраженные в законах логики. То, что эти законы одинаковы для всех, подтверждается согласованностью мироустройства (миропонимания) как отдельных людей, так и животных, а также одинаковостью этих законов как для западной культуры, так и для восточной:

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9B%...B8%D0%BA%D0%B0
в содержании кликнуть Законы логики

Представляете, какие безграничные возможности открываются перед тем, кто знает этот Закон?!  :Smilie:  Это безошибочность действий и гарантия в получении желаемого результата, поскольку познание всего будет безошибочным. Ведь очевидно, что восприятие органами чувств может обманывать (мираж, сновидение, считаемое реальностью, обманы зрения, когда нечто кажется чем-то другим и т.д.). Где гарантия, что в некий момент это восприятие нас не обманывает? А логика не обманет никогда (если только всё мироздание с его законами не изменится в сторону неопределенности, но тогда нас это уже не будет волновать :Big Grin: ). А кроме этих двух - восприятия органами чувств и логических умозаключений - нет других средств познания.

Поэтому не надо ни во что верить. И пинок нужен лишь для того, чтобы изучить логику.

Без этого знания любые доказательства будут сомнительны - "может так, а может и не так". Если даже вдруг "душа ляжет", то есть, примет какие-то доказательства в силу прошлой привычки (кармы), то, поскольку нет верного познания этих доказательств из-за отсутствия знания логики, обязательно проявится пристрастность-привязанность к этой точке зрения, компенсирующая отсутствие верного познания, и, соответственно, неприязнь к другим точкам зрения. Кроме того, какой бы сильной ни была вера, стоит смениться "ветру кармы (привычки)", и такая же пристрастность-привязанность "вдруг обнаружится" к противоположной точке зрения.

----------


## Ильят

> Скажите, пожалуйста, а существуют ли в принципе какие-то еще доказательства, помимо логических?


Даже если все вокруг вас вдруг вспомнят свои жизни и вы лично сможете убедиться в правде их воспоминаний, и, более того, сами вдруг вспомните свои жизни и проверите свои воспоминания, то это не устранит ваших сомнений по поводу прошлых жизней, так как, помимо вспоминания ваших прошлых жизней, можно привести и другие источники этих впечатлений - например, "энергоинформационное поле планеты", в котором впечатления живших ранее людей внедрились в ум ныне живущих, или проказы какого-нибудь веселого божества, которое своими способностями сделало то же самое, в конце концов, можно привести теорию мира-матрицы, которая подстраивается под ваши желания и меняет мир в соответствии с вашими желаниями-фантазиями, принимаемыми вами за воспоминания, и т.п.

А приведенные здесь доводы не оставляют ни малейших сомнений в существовании "прошлых жизней" (точнее - непрерывного потока причинно связанных моментов ума).




> Но не с помощью средства, которым можно доказать все что угодно, даже если оно не является правдой!


Можно ли доказать с помощью логики, что елка не является деревом? Или что при отсутствии семени риса возможен росток риса? Это два вида связи явлений - одной сущности и причинно-следственная - основы нашего мышления и основы логики.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А приведенные здесь доводы не оставляют ни малейших сомнений


Это уж кому как.  :Wink:

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Логически рассуждая можно прийти к выводу, что мы были мамами папами и детьми... друг у друга всех существ!  :Wink:

----------


## Светлана М.

> Представляете, какие безграничные возможности открываются перед тем, кто знает этот Закон?!  Это безошибочность действий и гарантия в получении желаемого результата, поскольку познание всего будет безошибочным.


Особенно убедительно когда-то софисты доказали, насколько безошибочно познание с помощью логики  :Wink:  Да и сейчас, вы посмотрите вокруг, так называемая логика используется для того, чтобы навязать другим свое мнение в споре. При этом даже если человек признал, что вы выиграли спор, своего мнения он не меняет, а считает, что его просто переговорили. Иногда, конечно, бывает и меняет, но зачастую так.

В принципе сама бы я посчитала, что сомнение в прошлых жизнях не так и ужасно, ведь даже если они есть, то следующая жизнь будет уже не твоей. Памяти о "себе" не будет, личность сформируется иная. Это позволяет примирить оба взгляда и не сильно зацикливаться на том, что сомнение есть. Но с другой стороны, неверие в прошлые жизни считается ошибочным воззрением, что не есть хорошо.

Если речь идет о свидетельствах, то я интересовалась свидетельствами о прошлых жизнях и выяснялось, что воспоминания людей, которые утверждали о своей памяти о них, при проверке оказывались фальшивыми. Потом у меня и самой был такой опыт всплытия воспоминаний во время медитации на сосредоточение, тоже не совпадало. Я сделала вывод, что содержание сознания может выражаться в форме воспоминаний, которые не имеют никакого отношения к реальности и воспоминаниями вовсе не являются. Разумеется, те люди не бодхисаттвы, как и я, так что вполне возможно, что на каком-то этапе прошлые жизни и вспоминаются. Это должно быть формой ясновидения, так что неудивительно, что у обычных людей его нет. Как итог, все это ничего не проясняет за отсутствием рядом ясновидящих.

----------


## Вантус

Итого, начнем. Явления подразделяются на психические и непсихические, первые воспринимаются лишь умом, тогда как вторые - остальными из чувств?

----------


## Ильят

> Особенно убедительно когда-то софисты доказали, насколько безошибочно познание с помощью логики  Да и сейчас, вы посмотрите вокруг, так называемая логика используется для того, чтобы навязать другим свое мнение в споре. При этом даже если человек признал, что вы выиграли спор, своего мнения он не меняет, а считает, что его просто переговорили. Иногда, конечно, бывает и меняет, но зачастую так.


Иногда приходится слышать мнение, что некто использовал или использует логику, как дышло - можно доказать всё, что угодно. Или называет логическими диспутами часто бессмысленные, но жаркие споры в будд. центрах и т.п. Но это, как правильно отмечено, "так называемая логика", а не логика. Хотя диспуты, проводимые в дацанах монахами, и похожи внешне на эмоциональные споры мирян вообще и буддистов в частности, но разница между ними - как между первоклассником, рисующим каракули, и ученым, совершающим прорыв в науке, хотя оба внешне одинаково сидят за столом и что-то пишут  :Smilie:  Иногда еще говорили мне, что кто-то из Учителей сначала доказал одно, а потом - противоположное, но когда я предлагал разобраться в этом, не могли найти материал, да и желания не проявляли. Странно как-то - "я этого не знаю и знать не хочу, но мне этого не надо". Не порочный ли круг? Мне этого не надо -> я этого не знаю -> мне этого не надо ->... И уговаривать себя: "мне этого не надо, поскольку..." и далее, как обоснование ненужности этого, следуют все виды незнания и непонимания этого. Может быть, разорвать этот круг? Постепенно превратить его в другой круг: мне это интересно и надо -> я это знаю больше -> мне это еще интересней и нужней ->... :Wink:  Особенно, помня слова Будды о необходимости исследовать его Учение, как исследуют золото. А кроме логики, нет других средств сделать это.




> В принципе сама бы я посчитала, что сомнение в прошлых жизнях не так и ужасно, ведь даже если они есть, то следующая жизнь будет уже не твоей. Памяти о "себе" не будет, личность сформируется иная. Это позволяет примирить оба взгляда и не сильно зацикливаться на том, что сомнение есть. Но с другой стороны, неверие в прошлые жизни считается ошибочным воззрением, что не есть хорошо.


Думаю, примирить оба взгляда не выйдет, так как один взгляд отрицает причинно-следственную связь между "жизнями", а другой - утверждает. В этом суть. И пока есть сомнение, нет полной поглощенности заботой даже о будущей жизни, не говоря уж об освобождении... Даже если и делаем что-то для будущей жизни, то иногда, без усердия и заинтересованности, без силы посвящения заслуг, а настоящий интерес остается в этой жизни. Где уж тут освобождению? Это - первое, опасное и труднопреодолимое препятствие в практике, не говоря уж о клешах и неблагой карме. Поэтому "зацикливаться" на этом стоит. Далее - по Ламриму  :Smilie:  Поэтому отрицание прошлых жизней считается ошибочным воззрением, что не есть хорошо.

----------

Lungrig (02.03.2013)

----------


## Ильят

> Итого, начнем. Явления подразделяются на психические и непсихические, первые воспринимаются лишь умом, тогда как вторые - остальными из чувств?


психические явления воспринимаются лишь умом

Согласен

непсихические явления воспринимаются остальными из чувств

Не обязательно, так как, если согласиться, то приходим к тому, что випраюкта-санскара "время" является воспринимаемой чувственно. Если согласиться, то випраюкта-санскара "время" является объектом чувственной способности глаза или уха и др. из пяти. Если согласиться, то приходим к тому, что випраюкта-санскара "время" является цветоформой, звуком и др. из пяти. Согласиться невозможно.

Если под "непсихическими явлениями" понимать только материальное, то согласен.

----------


## Светлана М.

> Но это, как правильно отмечено, "так называемая логика", а не логика.


Не зря про софистов упомянула, это были не мужики на площади, а просвещенные люди своего времени. Точно так же можно обратить внимание на кого угодно из признанных авторитетов, например, на Декарта, который доказал существование бога с помощью размышления. Он разве "так называемой логикой" пользовался?

У меня такое впечатление, что доказать что-то логически можно только на основе уже принятых предпосылок, которые доказывать не надо, они и так известны наверняка или о них согласны. Даже в вашем примере надобность в подобном есть, можно сразу начать с такой предпосылки как вера в точное познание реальности с помощью логики.




> настоящий интерес остается в этой жизни. Где уж тут освобождению?


Вы знаете, при первом моем знакомстве с буддизмом учитель собирался давать посвящение в божество и речь шла об относительных сиддхах, которые можно его практикой получить. На второй день меня там не было, так как смысла в счастье и богатстве мне увидеть не удалось. Дубина, конечно, это надо же было подумать, что все учение только об этом. Но все-таки эта история должна значить, что интерес остается сильно зацикленным на благах этой жизни не всегда.




> Думаю, примирить оба взгляда не выйдет, так как один взгляд отрицает причинно-следственную связь между "жизнями", а другой - утверждает.


Забыла упомянуть существенный момент: несмотря на небольшую трудность с полным принятием именно перерождений, я не верю в то, что жизнь кончается со смертью тела. Именно это и позволяет более-менее примирить оба взгляда. Связь-то есть, только не между жизнями: пусть после смерти мы оказываемся неизвестно где и в каком виде, но совершенно ясно, что если туда протаскивается хотя бы отпечаток нынешней личности со всеми ее желаниями и эмоциями, то посмертное существование живого существа - это скорее всего подобие личного ада или как минимум ничуть не лучше, чем здесь и сейчас.

В любом случае я не хочу что-то определенное отстаивать, потому что просто не знаю что творится после смерти.  :Frown:

----------


## Ильят

> Не зря про софистов упомянула, это были не мужики на площади, а просвещенные люди своего времени. Точно так же можно обратить внимание на кого угодно из признанных авторитетов, например, на Декарта, который доказал существование бога с помощью размышления. Он разве "так называемой логикой" пользовался?


А Нагарджуна и др. доказывали обратное  :Smilie:  Как такое возможно?  :Wink:  Кто из них доказывал, что ёлка - не дерево?
Хотя законы логики одни, но для некоторых философов имеются разные "подзаконные акты", позволяющие нарушать эти законы. Нет сейчас под рукой книги, где есть цитата современного западного философа о западных философах, что, хотя и есть законы логики, но они периодически нарушаются, и из этого получаются разнообразные философские системы.




> У меня такое впечатление, что доказать что-то логически можно только на основе уже принятых предпосылок, которые доказывать не надо, они и так известны наверняка или о них согласны. Даже в вашем примере надобность в подобном есть, можно сразу начать с такой предпосылки как вера в точное познание реальности с помощью логики.


Все "предпосылки", т.е. основания умозаключений, чтобы не "улететь в метафизику", должны сводиться к опыту:

Ламрим ченмо:
Поэтому все корни опровергающих доводов и доказа-
тельств в конце концов сводятся к неискаженным
обыденным сознаниям спорящих. И, видя, что ут-
верждения, противоречащие [восприятию] этих [со-
знаний], опровергаются собственным опытом, [спо-
рящие] не отклонятся от этого [восприятия], что
является принципом всех предпосылок (dbu-tshad).





> Вы знаете, при первом моем знакомстве с буддизмом учитель собирался давать посвящение в божество и речь шла об относительных сиддхах, которые можно его практикой получить. На второй день меня там не было, так как смысла в счастье и богатстве мне увидеть не удалось. Дубина, конечно, это надо же было подумать, что все учение только об этом. Но все-таки эта история должна значить, что интерес остается сильно зацикленным на благах этой жизни не всегда.


Бывает привычка непривязанности, незаинтересованности - в силу прошлой кармы (развития отречения или сосредоточения) или в силу житейских разочарований - которая в любой момент может закончиться с созреванием новой кармы (с созданием условий, подходящих для противоположных качеств ума) - в этой же жизни или в следующей. Чем больше сомнения (основанного на незнании и являющегося коренной клешей), в том числе в наличии прошлых\будущих жизней, тем более вероятно, что новые условия "унесут".




> Забыла упомянуть существенный момент: несмотря на небольшую трудность с полным принятием именно перерождений, я не верю в то, что жизнь кончается со смертью тела. Именно это и позволяет более-менее примирить оба взгляда. Связь-то есть, только не между жизнями: пусть после смерти мы оказываемся неизвестно где и в каком виде, но совершенно ясно, что если туда протаскивается хотя бы отпечаток нынешней личности со всеми ее желаниями и эмоциями, то посмертное существование живого существа - это скорее всего подобие личного ада или как минимум ничуть не лучше, чем здесь и сейчас.


Хороший пример: некто уснул и всё забыл. Утром проснулся - не помнит. И так - каждый день. От вечернего человека ничего не остается к утру, иначе то, что осталось, пришлось бы признать вечным. Но вся утренняя ситуация является продолжением всей вечерней ситуации (ничего в утренней ситуации не возникло из ничего). Однако мы считаем, что мы вечерние и мы утрешние - один индивид. Почему? Потому что помним, что было вечером, и определяем это как "себя и свое". А почему помним? Потому что нет причин забывать - какой-нибудь болезни и т.д. А во время смерти есть причина забывания - сильные переживания, прекращение привычных грубых уровней ума, отсутствие сосредоточения и пр. Если устранить эти причины, то будем помнить прошлые жизни как вчерашний день  :Smilie:

----------


## Светлана М.

> Хотя законы логики одни, но для некоторых философов имеются разные "подзаконные акты", позволяющие нарушать эти законы.


Слышала много раз как говорят, что тибетцы боятся западных людей в своих университетах, потому что те их довольно легко могут переспорить из-за более аналитического склада ума. Не знаю правда ли это и не могу вспомнить где конкретно такое слышала. Поверила, а теперь задумалась так ли это на самом деле.




> Все "предпосылки", т.е. основания умозаключений, чтобы не "улететь в метафизику", должны сводиться к опыту


Тогда мы не можем никак рассуждать о прошлых жизнях.  :Frown: 

Если только за источник предпосылок не брать чужой авторитет.




> Бывает привычка непривязанности, незаинтересованности - в силу прошлой кармы (развития отречения или сосредоточения) или в силу житейских разочарований - которая в любой момент может закончиться с созреванием новой кармы


Да, наверно вы правы.




> А во время смерти есть причина забывания - сильные переживания, прекращение привычных грубых уровней ума, отсутствие сосредоточения и пр. Если устранить эти причины, то будем помнить прошлые жизни как вчерашний день


Хотелось бы помнить вместо того, чтобы верить. Но с другой стороны, я доверяю своему учителю, и когда он что-то говорит, что подразумевает прошлые жизни, то я в это верю и сомнений в этот момент не возникает. А когда сама думаю есть ли железная вера, то могу признать, что ее нет. Нужна ли, по-вашему, именно железная непоколебимая вера в это?

----------


## Жека

Вера в перерождения нужна, иначе от чего вы будете избавляться с помощью Дхаммы? Для избавления от таких житейских проблем, как болезни, проблемы в семье или карьере, есть другие способы, и использовать Дхамму для этого совсем не обязательно. Т. е. кратковременно это приемлемо, но оставаться на уровне психотерапии - нелогично. 
Другое дело, что вопрос не только в вере в перерождения, но и в понимании того, что есть перерождения в понимании Будды. Например, понимание того, что ничто никуда не переходит, но реинкарнации все же происходят.

----------

AlexТ (02.03.2013), Богдан Б (04.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Вера в перерождения нужна, иначе от чего вы будете избавляться с помощью Дхаммы?


От духкхи.




> Другое дело, что вопрос не только в вере в перерождения, но и в понимании того, что есть перерождения в понимании Будды. Например, понимание того, что ничто никуда не переходит, но реинкарнации все же происходят.


Не происходят. 
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...86%D0%B8%D1%8F

----------


## AlexТ

> От духкхи.


99.999% всей дуккху это потенциально бесконечное перерождение и жизнь в Адах.  Если этого нет, то 99.999% дуккхи уже нет.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

в уже этой жизни у огромного числа людей такие страдания, что....
хорошо живущим жителям благополучных стран этого не понять. 
они и сами не понимают, КАК же они хорошо живут.
но и у них бывают иногда личные персональные ады. 
просто не все это проходили на собственной шкуре, слава богам, но новости почитывать им желательно.

----------


## Вантус

> Не обязательно, так как, если согласиться, то приходим к тому, что випраюкта-санскара "время" является воспринимаемой чувственно. .


С випраюкта-самскарами вообще тяжело. Все они работают по принципу "взять одно наблюдение, взять второе наблюдение, сравнить", т.е. в них присутствует связывание психического и непсихического. Значит, выделим их в отдельную группу.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Imho нет никаких прошлых, будущих жизней мы живем одной жизнью и надо прожить ее в мире, дружбе и взаимопонимании. Вот например Кармапа каждый раз разный и нет ничего общего с предшественником чисто физически, умственно и по характеру.... все отличаются

----------


## Ондрий

нафига козе боян, она и так веселая

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> 99.999% всей дуккху это потенциально бесконечное перерождение и жизнь в Адах.  Если этого нет, то 99.999% дуккхи уже нет.


It depends. Меня, например, эта архаика вообще не заботит--соответственно, мои 99% духкхи (мотивирующие от них освобождаться) будут чем-то другим.

----------


## AlexТ

> It depends. Меня, например, эта архаика вообще не заботит--соответственно, мои 99% духкхи (мотивирующие от них освобождаться) будут чем-то другим.


Кто знает как много дуккхи можно снять за эту единственную и тяжёлую жизнь... Если плохое поведение встроено в гены, то против генетики (_которая развивалась миллионы лет а то и миллиард лет_) очень тяжело...

В ПК есть случаи что изза боли (Архаты?)  резали себе сонную артерию.  Чанна был Архатом (МН144)...

Сам Будда намерено сократил свою жизнь. ДН16.

----------


## Жека

> От духкхи.
> 
> 
> Не происходят. 
> http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...86%D0%B8%D1%8F


От дукхи, если она только в этой жизни, есть чудесные способы избавления: сауна, океан, сигаретка, хорошее вино, психотерапевт, в конце концов и и так далее. 
При чем тут Википедия, непонятно.

----------


## Жека

> Imho нет никаких прошлых, будущих жизней мы живем одной жизнью и надо прожить ее в мире, дружбе и взаимопонимании. Вот например Кармапа каждый раз разный и нет ничего общего с предшественником чисто физически, умственно и по характеру.... все отличаются


До регистрации на форуме БФ, я даже и не осознавала, в каком глубоком упадке буддизм :Smilie:  :EEK!:

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если плохое поведение встроено в гены, то против генетики (_которая развивалась миллионы лет а то и миллиард лет_) очень тяжело...


Но оно не "встроено в гены" полностью, потому что многое исправляется в течение жизни: воспитанием, упражнением, учением...




> В ПК есть случаи что изза боли (Архаты?)  резали себе сонную артерию.  Чанна был Архатом (МН144)...
> Сам Будда намерено сократил свою жизнь. ДН16.


Первый был тяжелобольным, второй--стариком.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> От дукхи, если она только в этой жизни, есть чудесные способы избавления: сауна, океан, сигаретка, хорошее вино, психотерапевт, в конце концов и и так далее.


Тоже из клуба юных гедонистов?
Удивительно, как вся эта золотая молодежь оказывается в тхераваде. Экзотики и острых ощущений ищут, что ли?




> При чем тут Википедия, непонятно.


Миль пардон: считаю, что не вполне понимаете значение слова "реинкарнация" : )

----------

Pema Sonam (03.03.2013), Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> В ПК есть случаи что изза боли (Архаты?)  резали себе сонную артерию.


А цитаты про эти случаи есть?

----------


## Вантус

Тезис сторонника прошлых жизней:
Психические явления _происходят_ только от психических, поэтому у каждого психического явления должно быть предшествующее.
Критика:
"Происходят от явлений..." означает в случае психических явлений всего лишь "наблюдаются после других явлений...". Из того, что психические явления наблюдаются только после наблюдения других психических, не значит, что у каждого психического явления должно наблюдаться предыдущее. Из того, что из А следует Б не выводится, что из Б следует А. Факт, что если мы наблюдали определенные психические явления, мы всегда пронаблюдаем и соответствующие им последствия. Обратное же неверно.

----------

Ittosai (03.03.2013), Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А цитаты про эти случаи есть?


Есть. И на форуме тоже.

----------


## Вантус

Можете мне поверить, что никакого логического доказательства прошлых жизней нет. Есть лишь софистическая бутафория, такого же сорта, что доказательства Августина Блаженного бытия Бога и т.п. В этом смысле, буддизм - самая обычная религия. Сейчас чайник2 появится и попытается что-то опровергнуть, но у него не выйдет. Мне самому это даже грустно, но против логики не попрешь.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Lungrig

Самое главное - это модель "субстанциональная причина + сопутствующие". Если доказать, что именно таким образом существуют явления, то доказать прошлые жизни не составит труда. Но вот никак не могу понять логическую непротиворечивость данной модели...

----------


## Вантус

> Самое главное - это модель "субстанциональная причина + сопутствующие". Если доказать, что именно таким образом существуют явления, то доказать прошлые жизни не составит труда. Но вот никак не могу понять логическую непротиворечивость данной модели...


Таким - это каким?

----------


## Lungrig

> Таким - это каким?


таким - это в смысле обязательного наличия субстанциональной причины

----------


## Нико

> Есть. И на форуме тоже.


А где? Я ничего ничего подобного не читала. А слышала всякие истории якобы о том, что 500 архатов скончались на месте от разрыва сердца, услышав учение Будды о пустоте и т.п.

----------


## Нико

> таким - это в смысле обязательного наличия субстанциональной причины


Так она обязательно и наличествует. Так доказываются прошлые жизни, что бы Вантус ни говорил.

----------


## Вантус

> Так она обязательно и наличествует. Так доказываются прошлые жизни, что бы Вантус ни говорил.


Ну так давайте доказательство. Только учтите сообщение №280.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

Из каких потребностей исходит человек, когда пытается найти логические доказательства прошлых жизней? Это брутальное заигрывания с собственным "могу" или психологическая необходимость вывести для себя третью ногу? Даже если принять в качестве допущения, что "прошлых жизней" нет, не было и не будет, что вы от этого потеряете? Уверенность в Трех Драгоценностях? Внезапно перестанете практиковать, выбросите все тексты и начнете вести урагедонистический образ жизни? 

Я вот все понять не могу, почему коза так сильно нуждается в музыкальном инструменте? Буддизм - обыкновенная религия, которая имеет ряд иррациональных явлений, которые, с точки зрения научного метода - не проверяемы, так как никакой верифицированной эмпирической базы "прошлых жизней" нет и быть не может. Все уже вроде давно убедились, что буддийский методологический принцип необходимости проверки всего на собственном опыте,  в некоторых вопросах заканчиваются обыкновенной апелляцией к авторитетным текстам людей, которые имели трансперсональный опыт, либо умозрительными доказательствами псевдологической природы.  Зачем весь этот сциентический шабаш, мне совершенно непонятно. Если есть вера - хорошо, если нет, то тоже неплохо. Почему никого не устраивает относительный уровень и все так безумно рвутся к абсолютному? Даже если Дхамма, в конце концов окажется обыкновенным психотерапевтическим методом, то ничего плохого нет. Жить то стало лучше, жить стало веселей.

----------


## Вантус

> Даже если Дхамма, в конце концов окажется обыкновенным психотерапевтическим методом, то ничего плохого нет. Жить то стало лучше, жить стало веселей.


Не для шрамана, у которых вся жизнь - следование дхарме. Ибо если искал истину, а нашел "обыкновенный психотерапевтический метод", то зря потратил свою жизнь.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Не для шрамана, у которых вся жизнь - следование дхарме. Ибо если искал истину, а нашел "обыкновенный психотерапевтический метод", то зря потратил свою жизнь.


Я что то не заметил у нас на форуме множества шраманов. Большинство - это обыкновенные миряне, которые совершенно не чураются обыкновенных житейских утех и ведут вполне себе социальный образ жизни. Если, я конечно правильно понимаю кто такой шраман.

----------

Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну так давайте доказательство. Только учтите сообщение №280.


Ваше сообщение 280 хоть и интересное, но какое-то размытое. Я не буду в очередной раз приводить тут известные мне доказательства, пусть чайник попробует. У него это заумнее получится.

----------


## Вантус

> Я что то не заметил у нас на форуме множества шраманов. Большинство - это обыкновенные миряне, которые совершенно не чураются обыкновенных житейских утех и ведут вполне себе социальный образ жизни.


А я заметил, и не одного. Топпер - не шрамана разве? Даже тот же Леонид Ш., хоть и не монах, но ведет образ жизни шрамана. Именно для них дхарма, именно они и есть главные потребители буддизма. А все прочие мне мало интересны. У меня самого не так много есть в жизни, и если выяснится, что дхарма - это "обыкновенный психотерапевтический метод", то мне проще всего немедля удавиться.

----------


## Вантус

> Ваше сообщение 280 хоть и интересное, но какое-то размытое. Я не буду в очередной раз приводить тут известные мне доказательства, пусть чайник попробует. У него это заумнее получится.


Оно предельно простое, у вас просто логика несколько атрофирована. Если мы видим огонь с сырой травой, то, оставаясь там же и не ослепнув, увидим и дым, но если мы видим дым - вовсе не значит, что там был ранее костер с сырой травой. Может, это была дымовая шашка, а может - нам в глаза пыль попала. Так и с сознанием - если мы переживаем нечто психическое, то переживем и другое психическое, зависящее от пережитого, при всех других выполненных условиях, но из того, что мы переживаем психическое явление, не следует, что его причиной было другое психическое.

----------


## Нико

> Оно предельно простое, у вас просто логика несколько атрофирована. Если мы видим огонь с сырой травой, то, оставаясь там же и не ослепнув, увидим и дым, но если мы видим дым - вовсе не значит, что там был ранее костер с сырой травой. Может, это была дымовая шашка, а может - нам в глаза пыль попала. Так и с сознанием - если мы переживаем нечто психическое, то переживем и другое психическое, зависящее от пережитого, при всех других выполненных условиях, но из того, что мы переживаем психическое явление, не следует, что его причиной было другое психическое.


Давайте силлогизм попробуем грамотный построить. "Из того, что мы переживаем психическое явление, не следует, что его причиной было другое психическое, потому что...."

----------


## Вантус

> Давайте силлогизм попробуем грамотный построить. "Из того, что мы переживаем психическое явление, не следует, что его причиной было другое психическое, потому что...."


Там уже все построено. Я опровергаю тезис оппонента, а не выдвигаю свой.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А я заметил, и не одного. Топпер - не шрамана разве? Даже тот же Леонид Ш., хоть и не монах, но ведет образ жизни шрамана. Именно для них дхарма, именно они и есть главные потребители буддизма.


Монахов и должны беспокоить эти вопросы, а их на форуме далеко не большинство. Я спрашиваю, почему это беспокоит людей, которые удивительно далеки от шраманского пути? Те сделали свой выбор в жизни и приняли на себя ответственность. Почему миряне, которые сидят себе, да спокойно пьют у себя дома чай, так сильно беспокоятся были ли у них прошлые жизни? Мирянин, который начинает грузить себя такими вопросами, очень быстро выпадает из социальный жизни и становится маргиналом, что совершенно глупо, так как существует буддийская Сангха, где вы можете посвятить всю свою жизнь подобным вопросам, не становясь бремен для окружающих. Если вы идете на компромисс и что то удерживает вам в миру, значит Дхарма не единственное, что играет в вашей жизни роль. Зачем лицемерить то, вот этого я не пойму.

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Там уже все построено. Я опровергаю тезис оппонента, а не выдвигаю свой.


Т.е. Вы просто опровергаете, и всё? Так не пойдёт. )

----------


## Нико

> Мирянин, который начинает грузить себя такими вопросами, очень быстро выпадает из социальный жизни и становится маргиналом


Улыбнуло.  :Cry:

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е. Вы просто опровергаете, и всё? Так не пойдёт. )


Очень даже пойдет. Я показываю на изъян доказательства и все.

----------


## Дубинин

> Тезис сторонника прошлых жизней:
> Психические явления _происходят_ только от психических, поэтому у каждого психического явления должно быть предшествующее.
> Критика:
> "Происходят от явлений..." означает в случае психических явлений всего лишь "наблюдаются после других явлений...". Из того, что психические явления наблюдаются только после наблюдения других психических, не значит, что у каждого психического явления должно наблюдаться предыдущее. Из того, что из А следует Б не выводится, что из Б следует А. Факт, что если мы наблюдали определенные психические явления, мы всегда пронаблюдаем и соответствующие им последствия. Обратное же неверно.


С таким же успехом мы и не наблюдаем :"... соответствующие им последствия...", мы просто одномоментно наблюдаем "что-то", потом додумываем-"это, следствие- того", но прямого переживания нет.

----------

Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> До регистрации на форуме БФ, я даже и не осознавала, в каком глубоком упадке буддизм


Ну а что фактически вы можете возразить? Ну даже вот возьмите например эпизод смерти сына Марпы. Марпа ведь сокрушался, плакал... Поэтому фактически даже зачем жить прошлым или будущим, живите настоящим, самим собой в мире радости и согласии... а все эти было будет не имеет значения. По большому счету это даже очевидно

----------


## Вантус

> Мирянин, который начинает грузить себя такими вопросами, очень быстро выпадает из социальный жизни и становится маргиналом,


Да, я уже выпал, давно.



> что совершенно глупо, так как существует буддийская Сангха, где вы можете посвятить всю свою жизнь подобным вопросам, не становясь бремен для окружающих.


Современная Сангха - самая обычная церква. У меня нет особого доверия к этим людям, за редчайшим исключением. Европейские логики и философы сделали для этих размышлений в сотни раз больше, а где была Сангха? Правильно, она делила злато и повторяла древние, замшелые софизмы, не смея даже признать их ошибочность.



> Если вы идете на компромисс и что то удерживает вам в миру, значит Дхарма не единственное, что играет в вашей жизни роль. Зачем лицемерить то, вот этого я не пойму.


Вы обвиняете меня в лицемерии никак?

----------


## Вантус

> С таким же успехом мы и не наблюдаем :"... соответствующие им последствия...", мы просто одномоментно наблюдаем "что-то", потом додумываем-"это, следствие- того", но прямого переживания нет.


Так и есть. Никаких "Законов природы" объективно нет. Есть просто обобщение опыта. Следствием называют то, что обычно наблюдается при наблюдении в прошлом аналогичных причин.

----------

Дубинин (03.03.2013)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> С таким же успехом мы и не наблюдаем :"... соответствующие им последствия...", мы просто одномоментно наблюдаем "что-то", потом додумываем-"это, следствие- того", но прямого переживания нет.


Это все догадки и домыслы. Но фактически, все же все  является таким каким яв-ся здесь и сейчас. Живите  и радуйтесь, ведь это так прекрасно

----------


## Нико

> Это все догадки и домыслы. Но фактически, все же все  является таким каким яв-ся здесь и сейчас. Живите  и радуйтесь, ведь это так прекрасно


Про это Вантусу тоже неплохо напомнить. Мда, было мнение, что диспуты настоящие можно вести только на тибетском языке. А на БФ-е сплошные недоговорки и недосказания, да и в любой момент кто-нить может прийти и вставить своё "веское", типа, "жизнь прекрасна"!

----------


## Вантус

> Про это Вантусу тоже неплохо напомнить. Мда, было мнение, что диспуты настоящие можно вести только на тибетском языке.


Еще было мнение, что можно только на лытыни. Что характерно, оба мнения высказывали попы - тибетские и католические соответственно. Как только в Наланде, не зная тибетского, дискутировали?

----------

Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Еще было мнение, что можно только на лытыни. Что характерно, оба мнения высказывали попы - тибетские и католические соответственно. Как только в Наланде, не зная тибетского, дискутировали?


А на каком языке, кстати, велись диспуты в Наланде? Я говорила про тибетский как про положение вещей после уничтожения буддизма в Индии.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Современная Сангха - самая обычная церква. У меня нет особого доверия к этим людям, за редчайшим исключением. Европейские логики и философы сделали для этих размышлений в сотни раз больше, а где была Сангха? Правильно, она делила злато и повторяла древние, замшелые софизмы, не смея даже признать их ошибочность.


Что то я не понимаю. Тибетские монахи же сейчас вполне могут быть знакомы с трудами европейских логиков, которые делают их ошибки очевидными. Консервативные настроения настолько сильны, что даже не пропускают полезные и адекватные новшества? Они же никак не вредят Дхамме, а только способствуют её постижению. Сакрализировать логику как то совсем уж абсурдно.




> Вы обвиняете меня в лицемерии никак?


Я вас совершенно не знаю, как я могу вас в чем то обвинять. Я просто использую усредненный портрет, который выстроился у меня при общении с буддистами как онлайн так и irl. Некоторые признаки встречаются настолько часто, что для меня это уже практически рядовая характеристика подавляющего числа буддистов. Срывать покровы я не собираюсь, просто удивляюсь, откуда такая тенденция.

----------


## Вантус

> Что то я не понимаю. Тибетские монахи же сейчас вполне могут быть знакомы с трудами европейских логиков, которые делают их ошибки очевидными. Консервативные настроения настолько сильны, что даже не пропускают полезные и адекватные новшества? Они же никак не вредят Дхамме, а только способствуют её постижению. Сакрализировать логику как то совсем уж абсурдно.


Тибетские монахи, по-моему, скорее удавятся, чем признают, что какие-то бледнолицые обезьяны знают логику лучше них. Изучать же европейские премудрости им совсем не свойственно - они учат всю ту же архаику, что и века назад.



> Я вас совершенно не знаю, как я могу вас в чем то обвинять. Я просто использую усредненный портрет, который выстроился у меня при общении с буддистами как онлайн так и irl. Некоторые признаки встречаются настолько часто, что для меня это уже практически рядовая характеристика подавляющего числа буддистов. Срывать покровы я не собираюсь, просто удивляюсь, откуда такая тенденция.


Потому что люди ищут истины, а не церквы. От церквы людей уже тошнит.

----------

Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А на каком языке, кстати, велись диспуты в Наланде? Я говорила про тибетский как про положение вещей после уничтожения буддизма в Индии.


На санскрите, видимо. Но диспут - это сам по себе архаичная форма философского поиска.

----------


## Нико

> Срывать покровы я не собираюсь, просто удивляюсь, откуда такая тенденция.


Спасибо, что не будете срывать покровы, тут их и так уже столько было сорвано! Я тоже, кстати, удивляюсь тенденциям, в частности, непримиримым, жёстким мнениям, типа "я сказал, и всё". Как-то гибче надо быть, друзья. Мы пока не Будды. (Представляю себе спорящих Будд где-нить в Тушите, по он-лайну. )

----------


## Нико

> На санскрите, видимо.



Т.е. Вы тоже точно не можете сказать, на каком языке? Мне вот интересно. 



> Но диспут - это сам по себе архаичная форма философского поиска.


Успешно дожившая до наших дней. )

----------


## Вантус

> Успешно дожившая до наших дней. )


В архаичных институциях, типа церкви.

----------

Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Т.е. Вы тоже точно не можете сказать, на каком языке? Мне вот интересно.


Могу, на санскрите. Сакья пандита логику изучал именно на санскрите.

----------


## Нико

> В архаичных институциях, типа церкви.


А также в тибетских монастырях и тута.

----------


## Нико

> Могу, на санскрите. Сакья пандита логику изучал именно на санскрите.


А когда, в каком веке санскрит превратился в "мёртвый язык"? Ну, в том смысле, что на нём уже нельзя было вести диспуты?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

Ребята зачем  и для чего все выдумывать? Когда умер Додебум сын Марпы он там все правильно сказал...

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А когда, в каком веке санскрит превратился в "мёртвый язык"? Ну, в том смысле, что на нём уже нельзя было вести диспуты?


В Тибете он не был и живым языком (а был просто языком импортного учения), тогда как в Индии он не умирал.

----------


## Нико

> В Тибете он не был и живым языком (а был просто языком импортного учения), тогда как в Индии он не умирал.


Гм. Что-то я не встречаю тут людей, разговаривающих на санскрите.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Тибетские монахи, по-моему, скорее удавятся, чем признают, что какие-то бледнолицые обезьяны знают логику лучше них. Изучать же европейские премудрости им совсем не свойственно - они учат всю ту же архаику, что и века назад.


Они же с удовольствием лечатся у европейских врачей, живут в европейских отелях и ездят на европейских автомобилях. Мне всегда казалось, что среди авторитетных монахов сейчас много западных учителей, в том числе и с высшим образованием, разве они не могу достучаться, к примеру до Далай-ламы, который так симпатизирует западным инновациям и сам часто говорит о том, что тибетцем стоит много поучится у "бледнолицых обезьян". Если, конечно буддийская логика не является уже законченной дисциплиной, которая не требует никаких дополнений, так как используется в прикладных целях и делает это весьма успешно.




> Потому что люди ищут истины, а не церквы. От церквы людей уже тошнит.


Если поиск истины становится определяющий процессом вашей жизни, то мне как то непонятно, как это можно совмещать с бытовой, мирской жизнью. Так и с ума сойти не долго.

----------


## Нико

> Ребята зачем  и для чего все выдумывать? Когда умер Додебум сын Марпы он там все правильно сказал...


Хто сказал? Про что?

----------


## Вантус

> Гм. Что-то я не встречаю тут людей, разговаривающих на санскрите.


Некоторые брахманы на нем в своей среде разговаривают.

----------


## Dron

> Тезис сторонника прошлых жизней:
> Психические явления _происходят_ только от психических, поэтому у каждого психического явления должно быть предшествующее.
> Критика:
> "Происходят от явлений..." означает в случае психических явлений всего лишь "наблюдаются после других явлений...".


Нет, "происходят" означает- происходят. Медведь в спячке никаких процессов, психического характера, не наблюдает, однако они- происходят.



> Из того, что психические явления наблюдаются только после наблюдения других психических,


Из того, о чем вы пишите, никто из буддистов ничего и не выводил. Аргументация со свистом пролетает мимо, предположительно- на улицу, на мороз.

----------


## Вантус

> Если поиск истины становится определяющий процессом вашей жизни, то мне как то непонятно, как это можно совмещать с бытовой, мирской жизнью. Так и с ума сойти не долго.


О да, недолго. А Вы думаете, все эти шраманы прошлого сейчас считались бы нормальными?

----------


## Нико

> Некоторые брахманы на нем в своей среде разговаривают.


А я всё больше встречаю брахманов, разговаривающих исключительно по-английски.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Спасибо, что не будете срывать покровы, тут их и так уже столько было сорвано! Я тоже, кстати, удивляюсь тенденциям, в частности, непримиримым, жёстким мнениям, типа "я сказал, и всё". Как-то гибче надо быть, друзья. Мы пока не Будды. (Представляю себе спорящих Будд где-нить в Тушите, по он-лайну. )


Сначала надо быть гибче, потом тише, а позже лучше просто сидеть и молчать в тряпочку - не адекватная буддийским принципам стратегия.
Если есть что сказать, то лучше это говорить, обсуждать и сомневаться. Все в рамках приличного.

----------


## Нико

> Все в рамках приличного.


Вот именно.

----------


## Вантус

> А я всё больше встречаю брахманов, разговаривающих исключительно по-английски.


Ну, это ваши проблемы, кого вы там встречаете. А вы с ними по санскриту заговорить пробовали?

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тезис сторонника прошлых жизней:
> Психические явления _происходят_ только от психических, поэтому у каждого психического явления должно быть предшествующее.


Это -- не о перерождениях, а о причинно-следственных связях применительно к псих. явлениям.
Тезис же о существовании перерождений, _если строго_, должен рассматриваться как аксиоматический. Потому всякие попытки его доказать или опровергнуть... : )
Зачем его, кстати, опровергать?

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013), Марина В (03.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> О да, недолго. А Вы думаете, все эти шраманы прошлого сейчас считались бы нормальными?


А разве были семейные шраманы, которые выполняли все социальные обязательства, но при этом были непримиримыми борцами за истину?
Смотря где бы они жили. Безумие сейчас очень хорошо продается.

----------


## Вантус

> Тезис о существовании перерождений, _если строго_, должен рассматриваться как аксиоматический. Потому всякие попытки его опровергнуть... : )
> Зачем его, кстати, опровергать?


Кому должен? Аксиома должна быть адекватна реальности.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Так и с сознанием - если мы переживаем нечто психическое, то переживем и другое психическое, зависящее от пережитого, при всех других выполненных условиях, но из того, что мы переживаем психическое явление, не следует, что его причиной было другое психическое.


В первом сообщении были попытки доказать невозможность происхождения псих. от иного. На таком основании, например: если субст. причина состоит из махабхутных частиц, то плод тоже должен состоять из них.

----------


## Жека

> Тоже из клуба юных гедонистов?
> Удивительно, как вся эта золотая молодежь оказывается в тхераваде. Экзотики и острых ощущений ищут, что ли?
> 
> 
> Миль пардон: считаю, что не вполне понимаете значение слова "реинкарнация" : )


Я лишь перечислила некоторые из средств спасения от краткого страдания. При чем тут экзотика? 
Непонятно, чего ищут в буддизме люди, не верящие в то, что эта жизнь - далеко не первая. Что вы тут делаете вообще?

----------

Alex (03.03.2013), Богдан Б (04.03.2013)

----------


## Нико

> Ну, это ваши проблемы, кого вы там встречаете. А вы с ними по санскриту заговорить пробовали?


Я не говорю по-санскритски, и они явно тоже не говорят.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> А я всё больше встречаю брахманов, разговаривающих исключительно по-английски.


Самозванцi?  :Smilie:

----------


## Нико

> Самозванцi?


Не, скорее нынешняя индийская элита.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Кому должен? Аксиома должна быть адекватна реальности.


Не _кому_, а _кем_ должен, да? : )
Так вот, если отбросить эту аксиому (которая, как раз, _никому_ ничего не должна), объявив её неадекватной умопостижимой реальности, то и всё учение Будды придётся... Понятно?

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013), Марина В (03.03.2013), Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Монахов и должны беспокоить эти вопросы, а их на форуме далеко не большинство. Я спрашиваю, почему это беспокоит людей, которые удивительно далеки от шраманского пути? Те сделали свой выбор в жизни и приняли на себя ответственность. Почему миряне, которые сидят себе, да спокойно пьют у себя дома чай, так сильно беспокоятся были ли у них прошлые жизни? Мирянин, который начинает грузить себя такими вопросами, очень быстро выпадает из социальный жизни и становится маргиналом, что совершенно глупо, так как существует буддийская Сангха, где вы можете посвятить всю свою жизнь подобным вопросам, не становясь бремен для окружающих. Если вы идете на компромисс и что то удерживает вам в миру, значит Дхарма не единственное, что играет в вашей жизни роль. Зачем лицемерить то, вот этого я не пойму.


"Мир" очень разный сейчас. Все так смешалось, что нередко миряне медитируют больше монахов и не хотят присоединиться к Ордену по многим причинам, например, нежелание принимать вместе с Дхаммой весь набор чужекультурных заморочек, или отсутствие достойных монастырей и учителей, или невозможность стать монахиней и так далее. Даже во времена Будды были миряне, которые ничем от монахов не отличались, в плане стремления к Ниббане, и которые вели безбрачную жизнь.

----------


## Жека

> Ну а что фактически вы можете возразить? Ну даже вот возьмите например эпизод смерти сына Марпы. Марпа ведь сокрушался, плакал... Поэтому фактически даже зачем жить прошлым или будущим, живите настоящим, самим собой в мире радости и согласии... а все эти было будет не имеет значения. По большому счету это даже очевидно


Ну так у вас получается? Я не верю во все эти бла-бла, типа самсара равна нирване, здесь и сейчас, смерть лишь мгновение, недвойственность и прочее. Все это пустышки, которые говорят люди, ничего не достигшие и поэтому отвергающие Благородный Путь (да, как же это скучно - работать над собой... Правильное усилие, правильная речь.. Кому это нужно? Воткнись здесь и сейчас!)
С такой примитивнейшей логикой наркоман это самое правильное существо, он здесь и сейчас и не думает о завтрашней ломке.

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Гм. Что-то я не встречаю тут людей, разговаривающих на санскрите.


А я знаю людей, разговаривающих на пали. По случаю, конечно, но все же это прекрасно.

----------

Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> "Мир" очень разный сейчас. Все так смешалось, что нередко миряне медитируют больше монахов и не хотят присоединиться к Ордену по многим причинам, например, нежелание принимать вместе с Дхаммой весь набор чужекультурных заморочек, или отсутствие достойных монастырей и учителей, или невозможность стать монахиней и так далее.


Значит мало искали, либо критерии достойности уж очень специфичные. Существуют тхервадинские монастыри, где монахи большую часть времени предоставлены самим себе. Живи себе в лесу, в кути и проводи дни и года в медитациях и размышлениях. Чужекультурные заморчки вы можете не принимать, никто вас не заставляет. Вы можете монашествовать и в России. 




> Даже во времена Будды были миряне, которые ничем от монахов не отличались, в плане стремления к Ниббане, и которые вели безбрачную жизнь.


Невозможно сравнивать социальных связей людей 2500 тысяч лет назад в Индии и сейчас в России. Безбрачную и маргинальную жизнь у нас ведет over 9000 людей - это совершенно не является показателем и более вредит, нежели способствует практике, на мой взгляд. Были и миряне-араханты, никто же не протестует. Просто когда наблюдаешь людей, которые утром со слюной у рта на форумах пишут о проблемах прошлой жизни, каммы и ниббаны, а вечером ведут образ жизни, которые не вписывается даже в 5 элементарных правил, начинаешь задумываться, насчет искренности и необходимости подобных разговоров среди мирян.

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я не верю во все эти бла-бла, типа самсара равна нирване, здесь и сейчас, смерть лишь мгновение, недвойственность и прочее. Все это пустышки, которые говорят люди, ничего не достигшие и поэтому отвергающие Благородный Путь...


Точно так же есть люди,толкующие нирвану/ниббану как полное и безвозвратное самоуничтожение.
Но ведь и первые, и вторые толкуют так в силу непонимания простых, вроде бы, слов, за которыми стоят глубокие смыслы...
Объяснить, про упомянутые пустышки?

----------

Марина В (03.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я лишь перечислила некоторые из средств спасения от краткого страдания.


Врач: больно? нужен курс лечения.
Женя: зачем, я водочки выпиваю, и уже не больно.
Врач: хотите стать алкоголичкой?
Женя: это средство спасения.




> Непонятно, чего ищут в буддизме люди, не верящие в то, что эта жизнь - далеко не первая.


Почему не верю? Адам был первым, это ещё до меня. : )




> Что вы тут делаете вообще?


Где "тут", в интернете? : )

----------


## Нико

> А я знаю людей, разговаривающих на пали. По случаю, конечно, но все же это прекрасно.


Конечно, прекрасно. Пали вроде не был объявлен "мёртвым языком"?

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> Конечно, прекрасно. Пали вроде не был объявлен "мёртвым языком"?


Пали - мертвый язык, так как он находится в искусственно регламентированном употреблении.

----------


## Жека

> Значит мало искали, либо критерии достойности уж очень специфичные. Существуют тхервадинские монастыри, где монахи большую часть времени предоставлены самим себе. Живи себе в лесу, в кути и проводи дни и года в медитациях и размышлениях. Чужекультурные заморчки вы можете не принимать, никто вас не заставляет. Вы можете монашествовать и в России. 
> 
> 
> 
> Невозможно сравнивать социальных связей людей 2500 тысяч лет назад в Индии и сейчас в России. Безбрачную и маргинальную жизнь у нас ведет over 9000 людей - это совершенно не является показателем и более вредит, нежели способствует практике, на мой взгляд. Были и миряне-араханты, никто же не протестует. Просто когда наблюдаешь людей, которые утром со слюной у рта на форумах пишут о проблемах прошлой жизни, каммы и ниббаны, а вечером ведут образ жизни, которые не вписывается даже в 5 элементарных правил, начинаешь задумываться, насчет искренности и необходимости подобных разговоров среди мирян.


Согласна насчет пяти принципов. У нас есть тенденция идеализировать азиатских мирских буддистов, а на самом деле панча силу соблюдают весьма немногие. 
Но насчет монашества все сложно. Монашествовать в России практически невозможно, а в азиатских монастырях своя культура, плюс, например, даже эта возможность закрыта для женщин, например. Вы же не скажете, что это- не проблема, правда? 
Поэтому вариант саманы, когда формально ты не принадлежишь к Ордену, но по факту следуешь не только панча, но и даса- силе - вполне себе существует.

----------


## Нико

> Пали - мертвый язык, так как он находится в искусственно регламентированном употреблении.


А тогда почему на нём, по мнению Жени, кто-то ещё разговаривает?

----------


## Жека

> Конечно, прекрасно. Пали вроде не был объявлен "мёртвым языком"?


Пали - мертвый язык.

----------


## Жека

> А тогда почему на нём, по мнению Жени, кто-то ещё разговаривает?


Это делают монахи и миряне из ранга ученых на специализированных конференциях, с целью сохранения передачи традиции.

----------


## Вантус

> В первом сообщении были попытки доказать невозможность происхождения псих. от иного. На таком основании, например: если субст. причина состоит из махабхутных частиц, то плод тоже должен состоять из них.


В виду того, что махабхуты - не более чем древняя индийская сказка, то весь тезис весьма сомнителен. А те частицы, из которых действительно состоит материя, вполне могут превращаться в энергию и обратно.

Например, из твердого вещества появляется свет, что происходит за счет испускания фотонов из атомов этого вещества.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Ну так у вас получается? Я не верю во все эти бла-бла, типа самсара равна нирване


Так это можно устроить.

----------


## Дмитрий Аверьянов

> А тогда почему на нём, по мнению Жени, кто-то ещё разговаривает?


Некоторые ученные монахи действительно свободно владеют пали и могут на нем говорить. 
Так же как и латынь до сих пор является официальным языком святого престола.

----------


## Жека

> Точно так же есть люди,толкующие нирвану/ниббану как полное и безвозвратное самоуничтожение.
> Но ведь и первые, и вторые толкуют так в силу непонимания простых, вроде бы, слов, за которыми стоят глубокие смыслы...
> Объяснить, про упомянутые пустышки?


Вопрос о том, чтобы даже не толковать Нирвану, а принять базовые для буддизма теории о реинкарнации, самсаре, страдании. Если их не принять, нет никакого смысла вообще о чем- то рассуждать и спорить. То есть позиция типа: убеди меня, что были прошлые жизни- она странная. Зачем убеждать? Не хочешь - не верь, зачем в буддизм - то лезть тогда?

----------

Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Врач: больно? нужен курс лечения.
> Женя: зачем, я водочки выпиваю, и уже не больно.
> Врач: хотите стать алкоголичкой?
> Женя: это средство спасения.
> 
> 
> Почему не верю? Адам был первым, это ещё до меня. : )
> 
> 
> Где "тут", в интернете? : )


Водку я не пью, вы меня с кем- то попутали.
Если Адам, вы ошиблись форумом.
А вообще см мое сообщение выше. Я лично не собираюсь убеждать вас, что вы сейчас живете не в первый раз. Думайте как хотите, просто чего вы время- то тратите? Если нет самсары, от чего вам спасаться?

----------


## Нико

Сансара -- вещь очевидная, с точки зрения страданий. Неочевиден только третий вид страдания. Вот к его постижению и надо стремиться.

----------


## Вантус

Продолжу, фотон может превратиться в пару позитрон-электрон, если ничего не путаю, и в некоторые мезоны. При этом, внутри электрона или позитрона нет ни единого фотона. Поэтому шлак с махабхутами можно смело вынести на помойку.

----------

Дмитрий Аверьянов (03.03.2013), Леонид Ш (05.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Продолжу, фотон может превратиться в пару позитрон-электрон, если ничего не путаю, и в некоторые мезоны. При этом, внутри электрона или позитрона нет ни единого фотона. Поэтому шлак с махабхутами можно смело вынести на помойку.


О боже  :Cry:

----------


## Вантус

> О боже


Это что значит?

----------


## Жека

> Это что значит?


Зачем вы все это пишете- о фотонах? Это как - то помогает вам развить вашу нравственность или мудрость, или сосредоточение?

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013), Юй Кан (03.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

Еще добавлю, что хоть фотон и испустился нуклоном, но внутри нуклона не содержался. Таким образом, довод, что если причина состояла из неких частиц, то и следствие состоит из тех же частиц, не состоятелен.

----------

Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> А когда, в каком веке санскрит превратился в "мёртвый язык"? Ну, в том смысле, что на нём уже нельзя было вести диспуты?


Когда исчезли последние образованные тибетцы, знающие язык. Санскрит в индии никуда не делся, живет и процветает по сей день.. Более того - процветает на западе санскритология. И очень неловко за тибетскую церковь, что белых свободно знающих санскрит несравненно больше чем тибетцев. Точнее сказать, у них наверное никого и нет уже.

----------


## Вантус

> Зачем вы все это пишете- о фотонах? Это как - то помогает вам развить вашу нравственность или мудрость, или сосредоточение?


БГМ? Не волнуйтесь, сходите в вашу церкву, там вам расскажут пару средневековых басен и разовьют тем самым вашу праджню.

----------


## Жека

> Сансара -- вещь очевидная, с точки зрения страданий. Неочевиден только третий вид страдания. Вот к его постижению и надо стремиться.


Просто удивительно, что людям нравится сидеть на форумах и писать что- то про "архаизмы", " средневековье", "предъявите мне мои прошлые жизни", и т . д. Какой- то мазохизм просто. Разве кто-то уговаривает верить? Неужели не понятно, что начинать с такой вот позиции скепсиса это в принципе довольно опасно? Клевета на Дхамму и на Будду - одно из самых тяжких деяний. Уж намного лучше метнуться в православие или атеизм, или свою что- нить придумать :-)

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013), Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> БГМ? Не волнуйтесь, сходите в вашу церкву, там вам расскажут пару средневековых басен и разовьют тем самым вашу праджню.


Вы смешно выглядите и даже не понимаете, насколько, пытаясь тут умничать и кидаться "физтерминами". 
Недаром Будда не рассуждал о строении мира,- потому что такое умничание пустое в крови у человека, и поощрять его - укреплять привязанность.

----------


## Вантус

> Просто удивительно, что людям нравится сидеть на форумах и писать что- то про "архаизмы", " средневековье", "предъявите мне мои прошлые жизни", и т . д. Какой- то мазохизм просто. Разве кто-то уговаривает верить? Неужели не понятно, что начинать с такой вот позиции скепсиса это в принципе довольно опасно? Клевета на Дхамму и на Будду - одно из самых тяжких деяний. Уж намного лучше метнуться в православие или атеизм, или свою что- нить придумать :-)


О да. БГМ такой БГМ. Вы б для начала поинтересовались, сколько лет *мы* этому БГМу предавались. А так - истина побеждает, а не ложь (с).

----------


## Юй Кан

> Вопрос о том, чтобы даже не толковать Нирвану, а принять базовые для буддизма теории о реинкарнации, самсаре, страдании. Если их не принять, нет никакого смысла вообще о чем- то рассуждать и спорить. То есть позиция типа: убеди меня, что были прошлые жизни- она странная. Зачем убеждать? Не хочешь - не верь, зачем в буддизм - то лезть тогда?


Но позиция "Помогите убедиться в существовании прошлых жизней" не странная, а естественная для буддиста или того, кто готов следовать Благородному пути, но верить в реинкарнации не готов или не способен... Сам в таких случаях отвечаю: "Ну, допустим, эта концепция -- искусное средство. И её, если понятно, что остальное вполне умопостижимо, можно оставить без рассуждений, усердно занимаясь успокоением собственного ума".

Да только возразил-то я Вам ведь не на это, а по поводу махаянских понятий, лихо занесённых Вами в разряд "бла-бла-бла"? : )

----------

Марина В (03.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Недаром Будда не рассуждал о строении мира,- потому что такое умничание пустое в крови у человека, и поощрять его - укреплять привязанность.



Еще как рассуждал. Целые системы на этом построены.

----------


## Вантус

> Вы смешно выглядите и даже не понимаете, насколько, пытаясь тут умничать и кидаться "физтерминами". 
> Недаром Будда не рассуждал о строении мира,- потому что такое умничание пустое в крови у человека, и поощрять его - укреплять привязанность.


Ну-ка, расскажите, чем это я выгляжу смешным? Будда был древним индусом, откуда ж ему было знать про фотоны. А так, вы скоро договоритесь до чего-то подобного отцам Единой Церкви, изничтожившим Александрийскую библиотеку как заведение недушеполезное.

----------


## Нико

> Когда исчезли последние образованные тибетцы, знающие язык. Санскрит в индии никуда не делся, живет и процветает по сей день.. Более того - процветает на западе санскритология. И очень неловко за тибетскую церковь, что белых свободно знающих санскрит несравненно больше чем тибетцев. Точнее сказать, у них наверное никого и нет уже.


Не, есть пока. Которые в Сарнатхе учились. Или самоучки. А то да, ошибаются с санскритом.

----------


## Вантус

> Не, есть пока. Которые в Сарнатхе учились. Или самоучки. А то да, ошибаются с санскритом.


Они есть не пока, они есть сейчас. А до 1959 их просто не было.

----------

Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Еще как рассуждал. Целые системы на этом построены.


Не рассуждал. Системы были построены позднее на основе поздних комментаторских работ, как и многое другое в том, что сейчас мы называем условно буддизмом. Схематично картина мира была дана, но цель учения Будды в те славные старые времена было освобождение от всех этих миров, которые мы создаем ежесекундно в "этом самом теле" (С). А сейчас все с ног на голову - вместо того, чтобы вырваться из болота, люди начинают изучать состав воды в нем, уровень распространения бактерий и жизнь растений :-)

----------

Богдан Б (04.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Еще добавлю, что хоть фотон и испустился нуклоном, но внутри нуклона не содержался. Таким образом, довод, что если причина состояла из неких частиц, то и следствие состоит из тех же частиц, не состоятелен.


Более того, если не рассматривать струнные теории (а там все гораздо хуже для традионного церковного представления о бытии), то современное классическое представление сводит фундаментальные бесструктурные частицы (лептоны, кварки, бозоны) к точечному виду предела планковских расстояний. Т.е. практически - математическая точка.

----------

Вантус (03.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А сейчас все с ног на голову - вместо того, чтобы вырваться из болота, люди начинают изучать состав воды в нем, уровень распространения бактерий и жизнь растений :-)


Правильно, сжечь все бесовские книги, о душе надо думать и десятину, пардон, дану платить!

----------

Legba (03.03.2013), Леонид Ш (05.03.2013), Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Не, есть пока. Которые в Сарнатхе учились. Или самоучки. А то да, ошибаются с санскритом.


Учились не долго и не плотно. Как я вот в техническом ВУЗе проходил несколько и всякую экономику и военное дело и менеджмент с культурологией. Толку то. И таки да - ошибаются просто адово: открываем *любую* тибетскую книгу и начинаем читать рассуждения об этимологии неких санскритских слов по ходу объяснения чего-нибудь из буддизма - волосы становятся просто дыбом.

----------


## Юй Кан

> В виду того, что махабхуты - не более чем древняя индийская сказка, то весь тезис весьма сомнителен. А те частицы, из которых действительно состоит материя, вполне могут превращаться в энергию и обратно.
> 
> Например, из твердого вещества появляется свет, что происходит за счет испускания фотонов из атомов этого вещества.


Для симметрии -- диагноз: Физмат ГМ. : ))
"Вам шашечки или -- ехать? А если ехать, то -- куда?" : )

----------

Марина В (03.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну-ка, расскажите, чем это я выгляжу смешным? Будда был древним индусом, откуда ж ему было знать про фотоны. А так, вы скоро договоритесь до чего-то подобного отцам Единой Церкви, изничтожившим Александрийскую библиотеку как заведение недушеполезное.


А, ну конечно. Древний индус вместо БГМ-ного Вантуса. Уже очень смешно. 
Будда был Пробужденным, который понял этот мир со всеми его существами и богами (фотонами и нуклонами), потому что стремился к тому, что полезно и что является благим, а не к пустому умничанию и пустословию. Как тут не вспомнить слепых со слоном...
ПС: ваши апелляции постоянные с церкви вызывают подозрения в глубоком конфликте с христианством, слишком уж оно вас волнует.

----------


## Вантус

> И таки да - ошибаются просто адово: открываем *любую* тибетскую книгу и начинаем читать рассуждения об этимологии неких санскритских слов по ходу объяснения чего-нибудь из буддизма - волосы становятся просто дыбом.


Некоторые образцы псевдоэтимологии заимствованы прямиком из Упанишад. Так что зря не кати.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не рассуждал. Системы были построены позднее на основе поздних комментаторских работ, как и многое другое в том, что сейчас мы называем условно буддизмом. Схематично картина мира была дана, но цель учения Будды в те славные старые времена было освобождение от всех этих миров, которые мы создаем ежесекундно в "этом самом теле" (С). А сейчас все с ног на голову - вместо того, чтобы вырваться из болота, люди начинают изучать состав воды в нем, уровень распространения бактерий и жизнь растений :-)


Не будем тут обсуждать Ваш тхеравадинский талибан. Он уже так достал, что очень трудно сдерживаться в рамках приличий.

----------

Alex (03.03.2013), Вантус (05.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> А, ну конечно. Древний индус вместо БГМ-ного Вантуса. Уже очень смешно. 
> Будда был Пробужденным, который понял этот мир со всеми его существами и богами (фотонами и нуклонами), потому что стремился к тому, что полезно и что является благим, а не к пустому умничанию и пустословию. Как тут не вспомнить слепых со слоном...
> ПС: ваши апелляции постоянные с церкви вызывают подозрения в глубоком конфликте с христианством, слишком уж оно вас волнует.


Ни дня в жизни не был христианином. Под "церквой" я понимаю нашу, благочестивую, истинно-верную буддийскую церкву. 
Я для вас стишок нашел. Замените только "православные" на "тхеравадские", а "Бог" на "Будда".



> Я упорный сторонник народной расправы,
> Судить всех должны православные люди,
> Чтоб не было больше греха и печали,
> Чтоб ангелы в небе над Русью летали.
> 
> Чтоб ласточки в небе лазурном кружили,
> Чтоб в реках текли полноводные воды,
> Чтоб в мире одни только русские жили,
> Чтоб божьи иконы не вышли из моды.
> ...

----------


## Ондрий

> Некоторые образцы псевдоэтимологии заимствованы прямиком из Упанишад. Так что зря не кати.


А они сами-то были в курсе? "Магическая таблица" перекодирования слов никак не есть этимология, а санкхья бхаша. Я не про нее. Там же речь идет про перевод слов  - ламы объясняют тибецам на тибецком - что значит "вот это слово". Очень я бы сказал - оригинально объясняют.

----------


## Нико

> Учились не долго и не плотно. Как я вот в техническом ВУЗе проходил несколько и всякую экономику и военное дело и менеджмент с культурологией. Толку то. И таки да - ошибаются просто адово: открываем *любую* тибетскую книгу и начинаем читать рассуждения об этимологии неких санскритских слов по ходу объяснения чего-нибудь из буддизма - волосы становятся просто дыбом.


 Не обобщайте. Нынешний переводчик ЕСДЛ -- Цензин Цепаг -- большой спец по санскриту. Он тексты с тибетского сходу на санскрит переводит.

----------


## Вантус

> Для симметрии -- диагноз: Физмат ГМ. : ))
> "Вам шашечки или -- ехать? А если ехать, то -- куда?" : )


Наука - это поиск истины. А ехать в маразм и средневековое мракобесие мне нет желания. Так что я желаю сперва понять, куда же я еду.

----------


## Ондрий

> Не обобщайте. Нынешний переводчик ЕСДЛ -- Цензин Цепаг -- большой спец по санскриту. Он тексты с тибетского сходу на санскрит переводит.


А говорить может как Эдгар, хотя бы? Не слишком сложные тексты и я по молодости переводил.
В любом случае, знание санскрита для тибетцев скорее удивительное исключение, чем правило. Тем более, как Вантус правильно сказал, до выпила из тибета, они его не изучали вовсе.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.03.2013)

----------


## Dron

> Еще добавлю, что хоть фотон и испустился нуклоном, но внутри нуклона не содержался.


Тогда он и не "испустился". Подберите адекватное выражение для описания, и все претензии к доводам, приводимым буддистам *ваабще* по другим поводам, мгновенно растают.
Это такая особая, уличная магия.

----------


## Нико

> А говорить может как Эдгар, хотя бы? Не слишком сложные тексты и я по молодости переводил.
> В любом случае, знание санскрита для тибетцев скорее удивительное исключение, чем правило. Тем более, как Вантус правильно сказал, до выпила из тибета, они его не изучали вовсе.


Типа Муламадхьямика-карики и т.п.?

----------


## Ондрий

> Типа Муламадхьямика-карики и т.п.?


Нет конечно, это сложный для меня текст. Но ты чего сказать-то хотела? Что есть несколько [единицы] современных тибетцев которые знают санскрит? О да, это конечно же все менят! )))

----------


## Жека

> Не будем тут обсуждать Ваш тхеравадинский талибан. Он уже так достал, что очень трудно сдерживаться в рамках приличий.


Ну так вроде переходы на личности тут запрещены? 
Как тут не вспомнить про пророчества Будды о ложной Дхамме... Эх :Frown:

----------


## Dron

> Продолжу, фотон может превратиться в пару позитрон-электрон, если ничего не путаю, и в некоторые мезоны. При этом, внутри электрона или позитрона нет ни единого фотона.


И при этом, вы наблюдали "превращение", да?)))))))))))))))



> Поэтому шлак с махабхутами можно смело вынести на помойку.


Нельзя. Ощущения тепла вы же не посмеете вынести?

----------


## Нико

> Нет конечно, это сложный для меня текст. Но ты чего сказать-то хотела? Что есть несколько [единицы] современных тибетцев которые знают санскрит? О да, это конечно же все менят! )))


Они есть, единицы, правда. Пример уже одного привела. Переводчиками ЕСДЛ просто так не становятся. А то недавно был случай, когда я запамятовала, как Махакала переводится на тибетский. Один геше сказал: "Лхамо". ))))) Я долго вспоминала и наконец-то сама вспомнила. )

----------


## Нико

> В любом случае, знание санскрита для тибетцев скорее удивительное исключение, чем правило. Тем более, как Вантус правильно сказал, до выпила из тибета, они его не изучали вовсе.


Только каким-то макаром, между пасеньем яков и питьём чанга, умудрились перевести на тибетский с санскрита весь канон. )

----------


## Вантус

> Вантус, не пытайтесь острить, это явно не ваш конек, к сожалению.
> Вы лучше скажите: зачем вы сидите на буддийском форуме уже десять лет? Чтобы показать кому- то ваши познания о фотонах и ненависть к церкви? Какова ваша цель?


С детства был приучен любить правду и ненавидеть ложь. А вы предлагаете спасаться от страданий ложью, по-сути. Вы предлагаете отключить свой мозг и слепо верить авторитетам, как ваххабиты делают. Вот картинка, отражающая суть всех ваших "доказательств", из замечательной книги Китайгородского "Реникса":

----------


## Жека

> Ему за державу, наверное, обидно. (


Причем с тупым упорством талдычить какие- то пропахшие мхом остроты про средневековье и блистание науки... Коммунистическая пропаганда в сравнении с этими постами это просто шедевр мыслетворчества и изящества пера...

----------


## Legba

Чо-то я все читаю, и не пойму одного...
"Предыдущую жизнь" свою особо никто не помнит.
О ней можно судить косвенно, как и завещано нам в "Боевой чакре".
Есть у тебя сейчас неприятности - это результат прежних действий. ОК.
Результаты часто догоняют куда быстрее, чем в следующей жизни - соответственно экстраполировать ситуацию довольно просто.
Основной аргумент за веру в прошлые/будущие жизни таков:
"Ежели в них не верить, то все начнут делать чо попало". И вот это довольно странно.
Да, последствия моих поступков скажутся на неких людях/нелюдях, с этим сложно спорить.
И что же принципиально меняет тот факт, что один из них - в _несколько большей степени_ плод моих поступков?
Чо, раз это, типа "не я" - так можно и "ребят на шпалы"? С махаянским подходом это ничуть не соотносится, хочу заметить.
Четыре брахмавихары (хоть у махаянцев, хоть у тхераваддинов) вообще, по идее, должны снимать вопрос -
"а что дальше будет _именно со мной_?" Важно, чтобы *всем* ребятам, включая предположительного будущего себя,
от твоих поступков телом/речью/умом было лучше. И именно на это нам Будда намекает в Калама Сутте.
А поступать хорошо только из страха ада - не по пацански))




> Я оставлю все и уйду.
> Не сознавая этого,
> Я творил всевозможные злодеяния
> Ради своих друзей и из-за своих врагов.
> 
> Мои враги обратятся в ничто.
> Мои друзья обратятся в ничто.
> И я сам обращусь в ничто.
> Подобно этому, всё обратится в ничто.
> ...

----------

Lungrig (03.03.2013), Дубинин (03.03.2013), Нико (03.03.2013)

----------


## Вантус

> Дрон, вы идиот и неуч, а еще тролль, которого очень зря разбанили.


А он все равно у меня в игнор-листе. Иногда забавы ради открываю глянуть.

----------


## Вантус

> Причем с тупым упорством талдычить какие- то пропахшие мхом остроты про средневековье и блистание науки... Коммунистическая пропаганда в сравнении с этими постами это просто шедевр мыслетворчества и изящества пера...


Какой баттхерт пошел-то! А по существу сказать нечего?

----------

Ондрий (03.03.2013)

----------


## Жека

> С детства был приучен любить правду и ненавидеть ложь. А вы предлагаете спасаться от страданий ложью, по-сути. Вы предлагаете отключить свой мозг и слепо верить авторитетам, как ваххабиты делают. Вот картинка, отражающая суть всех ваших "доказательств", из замечательной книги Китайгородского "Реникса":


Я вам вообще ничего не предлагаю. Вы настолько грубы и агрессивны, что мне бы в голову не пришло вам что- то доказывать, ибо мне глубоко безразлично, во что вы верите, я лишь интересуюсь, что вам нужно на форуме буддистов.

----------


## Нико

> А он все равно у меня в игнор-листе. Иногда забавы ради открываю глянуть.


Любопытства ради? ))))

----------


## Dron

Особо продвинутые ученые наблюдают не только "испускание", но и "движение частиц".

----------


## Ондрий

> Только каким-то макаром, между пасеньем яков и питьём чанга, умудрились перевести на тибетский с санскрита весь канон. )


Нико, я понимаю, что бгм, но не до такой же степени? Вы хоть у курсе КТО и КОГДА это переводил? И переводилось ли что-то ПОТОМ? И изучалось ли что-то ПОТОМ?

----------


## Ондрий

> Слышь, ты перечитай весь тред.


А ты перечитай о чем он писал тут про фотоны. Хотя вряд ли поможет.

----------


## Нико

> Нико, я понимаю, что бгм, но не до такой же степени? Вы хоть у курсе КТО и КОГДА это переводил? И переводилось ли что-то ПОТОМ? И изучалось ли что-то ПОТОМ?


Я не поняла до сих пор, что такое бгм. ( Про кто и когда переводил, примерно в курсе. Как ни странно, потом тоже переводилось и изучалось. Ты уж совсем не гони.

----------


## Ондрий

> Особо продвинутые ученые наблюдают не только "испускание", но и "движение частиц".


Сам-то понял что сказал?

----------


## Вантус

> Любопытства ради? ))))


Нет, забавы ради.

----------


## Нико

> Я разрушаю невежество.


Блин, это аргумент!

----------


## Ондрий

> Я не поняла до сих пор, что такое бгм. ( Про кто и когда переводил, примерно в курсе. Как ни странно, потом тоже переводилось и изучалось. Ты уж совсем не гони.


вот и видно, что примерно, и не только про переводы.

----------


## Dron

> А ты перечитай о чем он писал тут про фотоны. Хотя вряд ли поможет.


Он писал про свое недоумение, почему он, взяв инструкцию по починке швейной машинки, не может починить стиральную, еще про свои сны про "испускание непребывающих фотонов". Спутал разные мифы, обиделся на всех. Раззадорил команду болельщиц. Они начали выкрикивать ругательства.

----------


## Нико

> А ты перечитай о чем он писал тут про фотоны. Хотя вряд ли поможет.


Я читаю только те посты, в которых ключевые слова попадаются. )

----------


## Вантус

> Я не поняла до сих пор, что такое бгм. ( Про кто и когда переводил, примерно в курсе. Как ни странно, потом тоже переводилось и изучалось. Ты уж совсем не гони.


БГМ == Буддизм Головного Мозга. Примерно как ПГМ. И что ж потом переводилось и изучалось? Я знаю только Будона и Таранатху из поздних переводчиков.

----------


## Dron

> Сам-то понял что сказал?


Конечно. Пояснить?

----------


## Нико

> вот и видно, что примерно, и не только про переводы.


Наверное, это флирт.

----------


## Ондрий

> Он писал про свое недоумение, почему он, взяв инструкцию по починке швейной машинки, не может починить стиральную, еще про свои сны про "испускание непребывающих фотонов". Спутал разные мифы, обиделся на всех. Раззадорил команду болельщиц. Они начали выкрикивать ругательства.


Очень надеюсь, что этот генератор случайных чисел когда-нибудь будет забанен уже окончательно.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В виду того, что махабхуты - не более чем древняя индийская сказка, то весь тезис весьма сомнителен.


Можно слегка подправить их тезис и считать, что рупа--это цветное и т.д., без умопостигаемых махабхут, протонов и т.п. ))




> А те частицы, из которых действительно состоит материя, вполне могут превращаться в энергию и обратно.


А надо, чтобы превращались в "психическое". В гнев и пр.
Если рупа имеет право состоять из рупакалап (где объединены махабхуты и цвет и т.д.), то нама не делится пространственно и дана исключительно в форме дхарм гнева и пр.
И вот пространственная делимость означает для кого-то непреодолимое субстанциальное различие рупы и намы.

----------

Lungrig (03.03.2013)

----------


## Ондрий

> Я читаю только те посты, в которых ключевые слова попадаются. )


Я заметил ))

----------


## Dron

> Очень надеюсь, что этот генератор случайных чисел когда-нибудь будет забанен уже окончательно.


Не надо надееться, спросите лучше, что непонятно. Я объясню буквально каждый тезис. Не надо ненавидеть айсберги по их верхушкам, компренде?

----------


## Нико

> Очень надеюсь, что этот генератор случайных чисел когда-нибудь будет забанен уже окончательно.


Пожаловаться модераторам уже успел? Это чтоб я знала заранее.

----------


## Нико

> Я заметил ))


Всё читать -- жизни не хватит. Один Германн чего стоит...

----------


## Вантус

> Можно слегка подправить их тезис и считать, что рупа--это цветное и т.д., без умопостигаемых махабхут, протонов и т.п. ))
> 
> 
> А надо, чтобы превращались в "психическое". В гнев и пр.
> Если рупа имеет право состоять из рупакалап (где объединены махабхуты и цвет и т.д.), то нама не делится пространственно и дана исключительно в форме дхарм гнева и пр.
> И вот пространственная делимость означает для кого-то непреодолимое субстанциальное различие рупы и намы.


Если так подправить, то ничего материального в привычном смысле в модели вообще не будет. Ну, не превращается красный феномен в злобный :Mad:  феномен, и что с того? Они оба - феномены, которые непонятно откуда берутся и куда деваются.

----------


## Нико

Мне кажется, нужно вернуться к теме доказательства прошлых жизней.

----------


## Вантус

> Мне кажется, нужно вернуться к теме доказательства прошлых жизней.


Я от нее и не отходил.

----------


## Нико

> Ну, не превращается красный феномен в злобный феномен, и что с того? Они оба - феномены, которые непонятно откуда берутся и куда деваются.


Красный и злобный феномены -- это не есть перетекания одного мгновения осознавания в последующий. Оба мгновения  -- феномены, но они однородны по природе. Не так? Или всё же не отслеживаем причинно-следственную взаимосвязь?

----------


## Жека

> Вы решили брать пример с Дрона? Я ж говорю, сходите в свою церкву, успокойтесь. Там вам скажут, что знание обретается втыканием в пол до отупения и средневековым хламом и вы умиротворитесь. Интересно, откуда вы знаете, что путь, по которому вы следуете, ведет к заявленным результатам? Вдруг вам надо учить не сутты, а Абдул аль-Ваххаба?


Вас явно гложет что- то с христианством, уж больно много агрессии и в каждом посте то церковь, то средневековье. В свою очередь вам посоветую обратиться к психотерапии и избавлению от комплексов.

----------


## Вантус

> Красный и злобный феномены -- это не есть перетекания одного мгновения осознавания в последующий. Оба мгновения  -- феномены, но они однородны по природе. Не так? Или всё же не отслеживаем причинно-следственную взаимосвязь?


У дхарм же нет никакой своей природы, окститесь.

----------


## Нико

> У дхарм же нет никакой своей природы, окститесь.


ngo bo какая-то есть. Мы с Хосом об этом продолжаем спорить.

----------


## Ондрий

> Пожаловаться модераторам уже успел? Это чтоб я знала заранее.


мне он не мешает - и так в игнор листе. Но все возможно.

----------


## Вантус

> Вас явно гложет что- то с христианством, уж больно много агрессии и в каждом посте то церковь, то средневековье. В свою очередь вам посоветую обратиться к психотерапии и избавлению от комплексов.


О да, баттхерт... Церковь, повторюсь - это наша, истинно-верная буддийская церква с буддийскими, истинными попами. В христианской-то я и был раза три за всю жизнь. 

Вы признаете, что вы - обычный фундаменталист, типа исламского или христианского и не носите хиджаб лишь потому, что Будда ничего про то не говорил? Вы признаете, что поверите в любой бред, если вам его сообщат авторитетные для вас служители культа?

----------


## Вантус

> ngo bo какая-то есть. Мы с Хосом об этом продолжаем спорить.


В моем случае свабхава дхармы - это она сама, ибо читтаматра. Т.е. "красное" и "злое" различны по природе.

----------


## Нико

> мне он не мешает - и так в игнор листе. Но все возможно.


Ну и ладно тогда. Мы все друг друга стоим по степени флуда. Забанить нас всех тогда надо. Только форум останется без интересных собеседников. (

----------


## Нико

> В моем случае свабхава дхармы - это она сама, ибо читтаматра. Т.е. "красное" и "злое" различны по природе.


Не, Вы мне про ngo bo расскажите. Типа как про "вещность" феномена. У Цонкапы есть про это. Ну, т.е. как "вещь", но не самосущая. При чём тут читтаматра?

----------


## Dron

> У дхарм же нет никакой своей природы, окститесь.


Так примените это к феноменам по типу "испускания". Делов-то.

----------


## Жека

> О да, баттхерт... Церковь, повторюсь - это наша, истинно-верная буддийская церква с буддийскими, истинными попами. В христианской-то я и был раза три за всю жизнь. 
> 
> Вы признаете, что вы - обычный фундаменталист, типа исламского или христианского и не носите хиджаб лишь потому, что Будда ничего про то не говорил? Вы признаете, что поверите в любой бред, если вам его сообщат авторитетные для вас служители культа?


Ладно, уважаемый, говорить с вами бесполезно, вас остается только пожалеть- десять лет толочь воду в ступе и писать всякие писульки про фабриконы и попов. Не доросли вы до Дхаммы, не тратьте время на пустые споры. Это как говорить червю в навозе: малыш, есть другие кучи! Малыш, есть еще океан и небо! А червяк все сидит в какашках и твердит: навоз- единственная форма жизни, я его изучаю, больше ничего нет, идите сами в свои океаны, их не существует :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Вантус

> Не, Вы мне про ngo bo расскажите. Типа как про "вещность" феномена. У Цонкапы есть про это. Ну, т.е. как "вещь", но не самосущая. При чём тут читтаматра?


Потому что речь шла про исключение реальных махабхутов.

----------


## Dron

Нельзя ли от женского обрезания вернуться обратно к науке?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Если так подправить, то ничего материального в привычном смысле в модели вообще не будет. Ну, не превращается красный феномен в злобный феномен, и что с того? Они оба - феномены, которые непонятно откуда берутся и куда деваются.


Да, после редукции матерьяльного останутся рупадхармы. А до неё будут протяженные предметы.
Аналогично, после редукции психического останутся читта+чайтасики. А до неё будет "я сам".
"Субстанциальное различие" по критерию пространственной делимости удаётся провести лишь доредуктивно.

----------


## Нико

> Потому что речь шла про исключение реальных махабхутов.


А эти "реальные махабхуты" -- что за звери такие?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Водку я не пью, вы меня с кем- то попутали.


А зачем же предлагали водку да баньку как средства спасения?
Нехорошо.




> Я лично не собираюсь убеждать вас, что вы сейчас живете не в первый раз. Думайте как хотите, просто чего вы время- то тратите? Если нет самсары, от чего вам спасаться?


Так от духкхи же (по второму кругу пошли--вот те и сансара).

----------


## Нико

> Да, после редукции матерьяльного останутся рупадхамры. А до неё будут протяженные предметы.
> Аналогично, после редукции психического останутся читта+чайтасики. А до неё будет "я сам".
> "Субстанциальное различие" по критерию пространственной делимости удаётся провести лишь доредуктивно.


Да, кто-то тут писал про "марсианский язык" :Mad:

----------


## Вантус

> Да, кто-то тут писал про "марсианский язык"


Тут-то все просто, у вас просто не хватает знаний прочитать. Увы.

----------


## Юй Кан

> Наука - это поиск истины. А ехать в маразм и средневековое мракобесие мне нет желания. Так что я желаю сперва понять, куда же я еду.


Если уже столько лет едете, не понимая до сих пор, что учение Будды -- никак не учение о махабхутах и элементарных частицах или устройстве Вселенной, то какую истину ищете в Дхарме...

----------

Марина В (03.03.2013)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Да, кто-то тут писал про "марсианский язык"


Это язык живой философии. Некрофилов просьба не беспокоиться.

----------


## Вантус

> А эти "реальные махабхуты" -- что за звери такие?


Спросите у любого тибетского попа. Если и этого у вас в Индии не знают, то гнать всю диаспору надо в шею, пускай полезным делом по уму займутся.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Тема ушла в оффтопик и закрывается.

----------

